#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-15
<trijntje> dit is handig: hoe je in unity eigen quicklists toe kunt voegen: http://www.junauza.com/2011/04/how-to-enable-unity-quicklists-in.html
<PH-MJS> Goedemiddag. Even een vraag. Ik heb 2 schijven staan in een RAID 1 opstelling. Kan ik data naar het logische volume schrijven als deze aan het synchroniseren is?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> IRL MEETING 2011: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/teammeeting2011
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wil je komen ^ , geef dan door wanneer je kan, dan houden we daar rekening mee.
<Terminator> zozo
<Terminator> nog een IRL meeting..
<Terminator> maar nu met teamleden ;)
<Terminator> FOAD, is dat wat denk je?
<FOAD> Ja.
<FOAD> Is er ook een BBQ?
<Terminator> Goede vraag.
<Terminator> Thomas_de_Graaff, is er een BBQ?
<Terminator> Of op z'n minst pannenkoeken?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Natuurlijk. :)
<FOAD> Thomas wilde niet op mijn meeting komen, dus ik moet er nog even over nadenken.
<Terminator> o_O
<Terminator> serieus?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Welke meeting?
<Terminator> Hoe kan je nou niet op FOAD zijn meeting willen komen..
<FOAD> Terminator: hij was er toch niet?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een meeting zonder pannekoeken, dat kan toch niet!
<Terminator> Correct..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Welke meeting heb je het over FOAD waar ik niet was?
<FOAD> Thomas_de_Graaff: de meeting die uitgebreid besproken is in -offtopic.
<Terminator> Maar betekent dat dat ie niet wilde komen, of dat ie er niet van af wist, of dat ie niet mocht komen?
<FOAD> Thermometer vertelt nu hoe leuk het was.
<Terminator> Haha
<Terminator> Het was supermooi, net als de vorige keer uiteraard ;)
<FOAD> Ach, dat zijn toch allemaal details?  Het belangrijke is dat hij er niet was.
<Terminator> alhoewel er de vorige keer een BBQ was..
<Terminator> met 2 geniale Grillmeisters!
<FOAD> Zeker.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kan me niet herinneren dat ik iets over die meeting heb gehoord of gelezen eerlijk gezegd.
<FOAD> Sja.
<FOAD> Het was toch drukbezocht.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geef 's een linkje dan?
<FOAD> Je mag me ook op mijn woord geloven.
<Terminator> er is geen linkje van..
<FOAD> 19:17 !Topic for #ubuntu-nl-offtopic: Welkom in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Hou het  leuk en gezellig :-) | Richtlijnen:  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ |  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython  | #ubuntu-nl-offtopic uitje http://doodle.com/ky9dswmutycr4mzu
<Terminator> tond niet op forum..
<FOAD> Het staat nog in de topic van, uh, offtopic.
<Terminator> ahja, de doodle wel idd
<Terminator> Is waar ook inderdaad ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ow, offtopic op irc. Dat kanaal ken ik niet eens. Geen wonder dat ik het niet ken.
<FOAD> Wat, met je oude nick zat je er de hele tijd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een echte irc meeting.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Oude nick? Ik heb maar één nick, en dat is deze.
<Terminator> yup
<Terminator> IRC meetings
<Terminator> zijn er andere dan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, irc is alles.
<Terminator> Precies :)
<FOAD> Nou ja, maar toch.  Wat gaan we allemaal doen op de meeting, Thomas_de_Graaff?
<FOAD> Zo, ik heb me voor alle data opgegeven.
<FOAD> Maar er moet wel een spectaculair programma zijn, en een BBQ.
<FOAD> En Thermometer moet ook komen.
<OerHeks> Locatie: nog onbekend, dat is spannend ..
<OerHeks> niet toevallig ... ik zeg niets :-D
<FOAD> Kom je ook, Oer?
<OerHeks> ja even checken of ik dan geen jaarfeest heb, drukke maand november
<FOAD> Je kunt allerlei data opgeven, je bent vast niet op elke datum bezet.
<OerHeks> ja, ik denk wel dat ik kan komen, onder voorbehoud.
<OerHeks> als het de 10e word, is het wel ehm.. lastig
<FOAD> Nou ja, geef het maar aan op de doodle.
<FOAD> Dan houdt Thomas_de_Graaff er rekening mee.
<trijntje> weet iemand welk programma verantwoordelijk is voor die grafiek van batterijlading/gebruik/etc?
<trijntje> weet iemand welk programma verantwoordelijk is voor die grafiek van batterijlading/gebruik/etc?
<RawChid> trijntje: powertop?
<RawChid> Nee denk het niet
<RawChid> Hoezo dan? Ben het wel tijdens vertalen tegen gekomen...
<trijntje> ik zit nu op andere ubuntu based distro, maar die heeft standaard andere progjes
<trijntje> dus sommige dingen moet je zelf installeren
<jk> je bedoelt gnome-power-manager ?
<trijntje> jk: nee, dat is voor configuratie, ik zoek het programma dat de lading enz plot
<trijntje> nevermind, ik heb het al gevonden
<OerHeks> 26 updates, o.a.  libreoffice 1.3.3.3
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-16
<jan__> ik heb Ubuntu geinstalleerd op mijn Asus Eee- pc netbook
<jan__> maar de Wireless netwerk kaart gaat niet
<CasW> Oh, dat is jammer
<CasW> Welke EEE netbook?
<jan__> het draadloos netwerk word wel herkend
<jan__> maar dan loopt alles vast als ik een verbinding maak
<jan__> het is een Asus Eee pc
<jan__> meer staat er niet op
<jan__> met een Atom processor
<CasW> Is het een nieuwere?
<jan__> vreemd genoeg ging mijn vorige er wel op
<jan__> ja ik denk het
<jan__> Als ik het Wireless softwarematig inschakel
<CasW> Je hebt er gewoon een harde schijf in (de oudere hadden er een kleine SSD in)
<CasW> ?
<jan__> dus met de toetsen
<jan__> dan is beweging van de muis heel traag
<jan__> en uiteindelijk loopt alles vast
<jan__> het lijk op een verkeerde hardware driver
<CasW> Zit er onder op je laptop nog een stikker met een productcode of zo?
<jan__> ff kijken
<jan__> 1001px-BL k056S
<jan__> vn : 2156
<CasW> Lijkt op gewoon de gemiddelde netbook, waarschijnlijk een Intel WiFi-chip
<jan__> ik ben terug na een herstart
<CasW> Ik ben nog op zoek naar de precieze chip
<jan__> dank
<jan__> ik ken er té weinig van
<jan__> ik ben nu een hele resum updates aan het installeren, misschien dat het dan wel werkt ?
<CasW> Lijkt erop dat het een "Intel WiFi Link 1000" is, maar probeer eerst even in de terminal: lshw
<CasW> Daar komt hij dan als het goed is tussen te staan
<jan__> ok
<jan__> ik moet wel ff wachten op de updates en daarna herstarten
<CasW> Oké
<jan__> het werkt !
<CasW> Ah, mooi!
<jan__> nadat de updates zijn geinstalleerd
<jan__> dank voor het wachten !
<CasW> Geen dank!
<burn> hmz, weet iemand de session preferences zitten in xubuntu?
<burn> pidgin start steeds automatisch op
<CasW> :( Hij wil niet meer opstarten, update-grub zegt: error: cannot find a device for /
<CasW> (Moest ik nu wel of niet chrooten?)
<CasW> Goed, ik sluit maar weer 's af, kijken of ik het kan fixen
<Pehnep> Haa, toch veel mensen hier wel.
<Pehnep> Ik heb de ambitie om thuis een webserver te bouwen, ben alleen nog wel bij het begin, maar vroeg mij af of je eigenlijk gemakkelijk aan een tweede IP kan komen om de boel te kunnen scheiden (virtual spaces dus bijv.).
<Pehnep> External IP bedoel ik dan, zou dat moeilijk zijn?
<CasW> Nope, ik kan nog steeds niet booten, nog steeds kan hij geen 'root-device' vinden
<CasW> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<CasW> Iemand die hier iets op weet?
<CasW> Wacht even, hij vindt mijn harde schijf niet meer, even wat kabeltjes aandrukken
<viezerd> Pehnep: ff helpdesk van je internet provider bellen
<viezerd> zij kunnen je dat zo vertellen
<Pehnep> .. Helpdesk bellen? O.O
<viezerd> yes
<viezerd> mailen
<OerHeks> een zakenlijk abbo bij KPN heeft standaard 8 ip's
<Pehnep> Is iets was je liever niet zo snel doet denk ik :P
<Pehnep> Maar ja, als je maar jezelf beloofd niet in te veel gedoe verstrengeld te raken..
<OerHeks> je vraag is specifiek, voor jouw provider.
<viezerd> zij zullen het toch voor je moeten regelen
<Pehnep> Hmh, misschien dat ze je bij dat soort dingen wel sneller/beter helpen.
<Pehnep> UPC hier.
<viezerd> Pehnep: zij zijn de enige die je kunne helpen
<Pehnep> Dankje voor de tip, viezerd.
<viezerd> stuur gewoon een mailtje anders, heb je over een week vast een berichtje terug
<Pehnep> Klinkt redelijk, er is toch geen haast nu.
<Pehnep> Thanks.
<viezerd> np
<Pehnep> Misschien tot later, moet nu heen.
<viezerd> of ...
<Pehnep> of ...?
<viezerd> een dedicated server nemen ;)
<viezerd> in datacenter
<Pehnep> Nah, heb er voor gekozen om dat liever niet te doen.
<viezerd> maar dat valt niet onder 'thuis'
<viezerd> ah ok
<Pehnep> Wil leren en klooien en zo om er bepaalde dingen mee toe doen.
<Pehnep> Maar ik moet m'n bus halen, ajuu.
<OerHeks> waarom kan dat niet op je huidige IP ? draait daar al een service ?
<viezerd> ok s6
<bernhard2> Having about 5 errors in my log during bootup. help fixing these would be great.. check em out here..  http://pastebin.com/dFABgSqe
<iDirk> Avond iedereen :).
<OerHeks> hoi iDirk
<iDirk> Even een vraagje. Heeft er iemand verstand van dualscreen met een Nvidia chipset? Ik ben al de hele dag bezig maar krijg het niet lekker aan de praat. Ik kan de applicaties niet draggen naar mijn andere monitor.
<OerHeks> wat heb je in nvidia setting staan, twinvieuw of seperate x ?
<iDirk> Seperate X. TwinView optie was disabled.
<OerHeks>  dat zou goed moeten zijn
<iDirk> Ja dat leek mij ook. Ik had gehoopt dat het eindelijk een keer opgelost zou zijn in 11.04, maar nee.
<OerHeks> je zou het eens in classic kunnen proberen, i.p.v. unity
<OerHeks> instellen, bedoel ik.
<OerHeks> en daarna eens zien hoe dat omschakelt
<iDirk> Goed idee. Even proberen.
<hansw> en vooral een bugreport indienen als dat wel werkt :-)
<hansw> doet het trouwens al jaren
<OerHeks> volgende stap oneiric alfa3 testen :-D
<hansw> OerHeks, het is eerder de vraag waarom het nu niet werkt, ik had dat in 1997 ofzo al aan de gang met nvidia
<hansw> als ubuntu dat nu niet kan dan is er ergens onderweg iets misgegaan
<hansw> ok, 2005 ofzo, maar toen zeer zeker :-)
<OerHeks> ja, of mischien in de bios een optie ..
<OerHeks> primairy verkeerd, op pci ofzo
<RawChid> Euh, bij dual screen wil je toch geen seperate X? Want dan kun je inderdaad je vensters niet slepen naar een ander scherm...
<hansw> lijkt me sterk, zoiets werkt bijna out of the box
<OerHeks> ... geen?
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> anders krijg je een copy, lijkt me
<hansw> RawChid, wellicht met wat tuning wel
<hansw> via virtual screens
<RawChid> Wat is het voordeel dan van seperate XC?
<RawChid> X*
<RawChid> Gezien het (bij mij altijd) zonder seperate X prima werkt ;)
<hansw> maar twinview :-)
<iDirk> Heeft helaas niet geholpen. Het enige wat ie wel heeft gedaan is Unity verpest zodat ie nu alleen nog maar een wallpaper laat zien :P.
<hansw> dat klinkt bekend
<iDirk> Heb je daar misschien ook een oplossing voor?
<RawChid> iDirk, je kunt in "NVIDIA settings" geen twinview kiezen?
<iDirk> Nee, die optie is disabled en niet aanklikbaar.
<hansw> heb je je desktop icons verstopt via die unity tools?
<hansw> ccsm dus
<RawChid> En je weet wel zeker dat beide monitoren zijn aangesloten?
<iDirk> Nee die gebruik ik niet. Ik heb alles ingesteld via Classic, toen gereboot naar Unity en toen zag ik alleen nog maar een wallpaper.
<hansw> "of je stopt de stekker er in"
<iDirk> Ja, want ik zie wel gewoon de achtergrond op beide monitoren.
<RawChid> Oke
<iDirk> Probleem is dat ik niet kan slepen met de applicaties.
<RawChid> Bij "seperate X" kan dat inderdaad niet zomaar
<hansw> ctrl/alt fX en dan de nvidia tool opstarten
<RawChid> Bij mij werkte twinview gelijk met NVIDIA (ja heb jij nu niets aan)
<iDirk> Ik heb de Nvidia tool nu in beeld. Via Classic kan ik gewoon wel in het menu.
<hansw> nvidia-settings op de cli dus
<iDirk> Maar TwinView is toch voor 2 monitoren via 1 cpu?
<iDirk> Ik heb er 2.
<OerHeks> ah
<iDirk> Erh, cpu=gpu dus.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-17
<RawChid> Hallo, iemand hier een beetje ervaring met Ubuntu One?
<RawChid> Kan ik elk willekeurig bestand syncen of moeten deze in een bepaalde map staan?
<OerHeks> ze moeten wel in je ubuntu-one map bevinden
<RawChid> Ah, ik zie het
<RawChid> En kan het sharen dan automatisch?
<RawChid> Ik heb een bestand in die map gezet, en kan via rechtermuisknop alleen kiezen voor Publish (niet share)
<OerHeks> hmm ik heb op KDE geen ubuntu-one :(
<RawChid> Oh wacht, Preferences staat dat ie disconnected is
<RawChid> Oh, jammer. Ik zag dat er ook een CLI client voor is?
<OerHeks> ik vat het niet, eigenlijk.
<RawChid> Wat?
<OerHeks> dat er geen  KDE versie is.
<RawChid> Minder prio denk ik.
<RawChid> KDE is sowieso een beetje ondergeschoven kindje van Canonical denk ik.
<RawChid> Ze willen met Unity toch de 200 miljoen gebruikers halen binnenkort
<OerHeks> je moet je een doel stellen idd :-D
<CasW> Goed, ik heb een laptopje, een HP Mini 2133, en die wil niet opstarten, je hoort geen harde schijf en krijgt geen BIOS te zien...
<RawChid> Klinkt als iets hardwarematigs
<RawChid> Scherm doet het wel?
<CasW> Scherm doet het wel, ik heb hem ook aan een extern scherm gehangen, niets
<CasW> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware/Pavilion-dv6700-black-screen-no-bios-help-please/td-p/148300#messageview_3
<CasW> Zou het aan Windows liggen?
<CasW> He gat, http://eeepc.net/hp-mini-note-2133-getting-black-screens/
<CasW> (Betrouwbaarder bron: http://www.engadget.com/2008/08/20/has-your-hp-mini-note-2133-gone-dark/)
<CasW> Nog betrouwbaarder bron: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-Notebook-PC-questions/HP-Mini-Note-2133-Blank-Display-Will-Not-Boot-Up/td-p/72606
<Pehnep> Hoe kun je zien dat het scherm het wel doet, CasW?
<CasW> Hij flikkert wanneer je hem uitdoet
<CasW> Maar ik heb ermee moeten ophouden, nu
<CasW> Ik ga er morgen weer mee verder
<Pehnep> Oke.
<Pehnep> heeft het ding al wel veel geleden dan? Vaak op zachte ondergrond gestaan of zo?
<CasW> Nee, voor zover ik weet niet
<Pehnep> Mensen zetten hun laptop bijv. wel eens op bed of op een bank/stoel waar kussens op liggen, gaat ie zo kaduuk aan.
<Pehnep> Maar klinkt voor mij alsof je accu versleten is, heb je die er al proberen uit te halen en weer opnieuw erin?
<CasW> Ja, dat klopt
<CasW> Ja, al gedaan
<Pehnep> Kan nogsteeds wel van alles zijn hoor.
<Pehnep> Ik neem aan dat je geen reserve accus hebt?
<CasW> Nee, helaas
<Pehnep> Kan je hem misschien wel opsturen als je nog garrantie hebt, dan zetten ze er een nieuwe in als het daar aan ligt, of iets anders nieuws als ze vinden wat kaduuk is en als het te vervangen is.
<CasW> Nee, ik heb al lang geen garantie meer
<CasW> Maar ik zal morgen nog even proberen een CMOS-batterij te vinden
<Pehnep> Wat wil je met een CMOS-batterij proberen?
<CasW> Eruit halen
<CasW> (Volledige BIOS-reset daarmee, dus)
<Pehnep> Aah, de batterij die aanwezig is in de laptop bedoelde je.
<OerHeks> je kan je laptop resetten zonder cmos eruit te halen.
<CasW> Dat heb ik geprobeerd en het haalde niets uit
<OerHeks> batterij en voeding eruit, powerknop inhouden, 10 sec ,..
<CasW> Dus misschien zit er ergens nog een batterij
<CasW> Dacht ik zo
<OerHeks> cmos moet je bij kunnen via HDD klepje, meestal
<CasW> Meestal, dit keer niet blijkbaar
<CasW> Ik heb al even gezocht
<OerHeks> of onder het toetsenbord
<CasW> Alles zit bij dat laptopje onder het toetsenbord, op de onderkant zitten geen klepjes
<CasW> (HP Mini 2133)
<OerHeks> ah oke
<OerHeks> HP 2133 Mini Note : the  battery is soldered on.
<CasW> Oh, jammer
<CasW> Nouja, ik zie morgen wel
<iDirk> Avond
<OerHeks> hoi iDirk
<iDirk> Nog steeds met dualscreen bezig, alleen nu een ander probleem. Het Unity menu is weg. Dit gebeurde toen ik in Classic dualscreen heb enabled.
<OerHeks> unity, daar ben ik niet goed in thuis, blijkbaar kan het menu niet bepalen welke van de 2 videokaarten hij moet gebruiken ?
<OerHeks> zoals dit > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750174
<Pehnep> Twee videokaarten? Is dat er voor nodig?
<iDirk> Voor dualscreen?
<OerHeks> neen, iDirk heeft een systeem met 2 kaarten, dus niet 2 monitoren op 1 Gpu
<Pehnep> Ah, klinkt logisch.
<Somelauw> Wat zou een mogelijke oorzaak kunnen zijn van een willekeurige lockup op een hp laptop met ubuntu 10.10?
<Somelauw> Ik krijg er een nare bloeddruk van dat dat ding er ineens mee stopt.
<jk> beweegt de muispointer nog?
<Somelauw> Nee, de muispointer kon ik niet meer terugvinden vorige keer, maar mijn toetsenbord deed het ook niet.
<Somelauw> Zou het met een of ander obscuur iets als acpi te maken kunnen hebben?
<jk> klinkt als een temperatuur issue (cpu wordt te warm oid)
<Somelauw> Ja, de ventilator gaat dan wel hard spinnen?
<Somelauw> Wat zou ik ertegen kunnen doen.
<Somelauw> Het gebeurt trouwens niet vaak.
<Somelauw> Maar een keer per week ofzo.
<Somelauw> En als het gebeurt is de kans dat het opnieuw gebeurt als ik hem daarna meteen weer aanzet ook groot.
<Somelauw> Is zo ongeveer mijn observstie.
<Somelauw> s/.../observatie/
<Somelauw> In ubuntu krijg ik dan een lockup en in windows een bsod.
<Somelauw> Ik vermoed dezelfde oorzaak.
<jk> teken dat de ventilatoren niet meer goed werken (bijv. vol met stof oid)
<Somelauw> Wat kan ik daartegen doen?
<jk> schoonmaken :-D
<Somelauw> Ik ben daar niet heel handig mee. Moet ik hem openschroeven of kan ik dat laten doen?
<jk> dat kun je laten doen in een computerwinkel, maar dat zal dan wel kosten
<jk> je woont niet toevallig in de buurt van Leek (Groningen)?
<Somelauw> Maar ik weet nog niet of stof dan wel de oorzaak is.
<OerHeks> doe eens een Memtest86
<Somelauw> Nee
 * jk heeft daar kennissen met een computerbedrijfje die dat soort dingen doen
<Somelauw> OerHeks: Ja, die vind niets. Al een paar keer geprobeerd.
<Somelauw> s/vind/vindt/
<Somelauw> Nee, ik woon niet in de buurt van Groningen.
<OerHeks> ventilator zou ik niet loshalen, zonder nieuwe koelpasta.
<OerHeks> is er niets in /var/log/ te zien ?
<Somelauw> Ja, dan moet ik misschien toch een zaak langs of iemand zoeken in de buurt die er ervaring mee heeft.
<Somelauw> OerHeks: Ik zal kijken.
<Somelauw> OerHeks: In welke file? Ik heb daar ook al eens gekeken of mensen naar laten kijken, maar die vonden nooit problemen.
<Somelauw> dmesg was erg populair voor het vinden van problemen.
<OerHeks>  syslog.1 dmesg xorg.0.log.old .. ik durf niet precies te zeggen waar je iets zult vinden
<Somelauw> Waar zou ik problemen met ventilator kunnen vinden of worden deze waarschijnlijk niet geregistreerd?
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of fancontrol een log van alerts achterlaat
<Somelauw> xorg.0 bestaat bij mij niet.
<Somelauw> Of wacht toch wel.
<Somelauw> Maar met hoofdletter.
<OerHeks> ja, en dan de old hebben na zo'n crash
<OerHeks> fancontrol report komt in dmesg
<OerHeks> dmesg.0 voor de oude etc
<Somelauw> Maar syslog heeft alleen syslog.1?
<OerHeks> nee, hoezo ?
<Somelauw> Maar geen syslog.0
<OerHeks> oeps, foutje :-D
<Somelauw> Sommige beginnen met 0 en andere met 1 lijkt het.
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> hij begint met 1, en daarna pakt hij het in
<Somelauw> En sommige gaan tot 4 en anderen tot 7.
<OerHeks> dmesg is anders idd, die start met 0
<Somelauw> De programmeur zal wel dronken zijn geweest.
<Somelauw> :P
<OerHeks> dat zal dan een heel volk zijn geweest :-D
<Somelauw> Maar ik kan niks verdacht vinden.
<Somelauw> Niet iets van ERROR SYSTEM WILL ALMOST LOCKUP ofzoiets.
<Somelauw> Geneens het woordje error.
<OerHeks> werkt slaapstand/hybernate op je systeem ?
<Somelauw> Ik denk niet dat ik hier echt veel aan kan doen.
<Somelauw> Dat werkt wel, maar je krijgt wel een paar warnings te zien en als je opstart duurt dat erg lang.
<OerHeks> oke, hoe groot is je swapfile ? even groot als je geheugen ?
<Somelauw> slaapstand werkt, maar het is geen vrolijk gezicht.
<OerHeks> deze dient groter te zijn, om deze functie goed te draaien ..
<Somelauw> Ik vermoed dat standaard instellingen dit goed hebben gezet?
<Somelauw> Hoe zag je dat ook alweer? Iets met du? Ik zie het niet in man du staan?
<OerHeks> ik ook, maar een check kan geen kwaad
<OerHeks> gewoon sudo fdisk -l
<Somelauw> /dev/sda6           29811       30402     4743168   82  Linux swap / Solaris???
<Somelauw>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Somelauw> En dat moet ik vergelijken met free -m?
<Somelauw>             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Somelauw> Mem:          3928       2406       1522          0        308       1025
<Somelauw> Ik snap het eigenlijk niet.
<Somelauw> free -m zou ram moeten zijn en swap zou groter moeten zijn dan ram? Maar ik kan de output van deze commando's niet echt lezen.
<OerHeks> je weet toch wel hoeveel ram je hebt ?
<OerHeks> 2 gb of 4 ?
<Somelauw> 4GB
<OerHeks> free
<OerHeks> dan zie je je swap ook gelijk, trouwens
<OerHeks> oer@OerNest:~$ free
<OerHeks>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<OerHeks> Mem:       4056820    3760836     295984          0     151640    1180196
<OerHeks> -/+ buffers/cache:    2429000    1627820
<OerHeks> Swap:      4192252      30868    4161384
<OerHeks> 128 mb groter
<Somelauw> Swap is bij mij groter.
<Somelauw> Dus dat klopt
<Somelauw> $ free total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Somelauw> Mem:       4022876    2523160    1499716          0     316072    1105336
<Somelauw> -/+ buffers/cache:    1101752    2921124
<Somelauw> Swap:      4743164          0    4743164
<OerHeks> oke, dat kan de issue dus niet zijn.
<Somelauw> Ik snap niet helemaal hoe acpi werkt, maar zou dat het probleem kunnen zijn?
<Somelauw> Misschien pushed acpi prestaties teveel ofzo?
<OerHeks> power en fan managment
<Somelauw> Kan het kwaad dat gewoon uit te zetten?
<OerHeks> ja, als dat niet goed staat ingesteld, te ruim, dan kan dat schade doen
<OerHeks> al zou hardware nog eerst proberen uit te schakelen,
<Somelauw> Kan het uitzetten lockdowns voorkomen? Ik vind acpi een beetje tricky stuff dus ik wil daar eigenlijk niet teveel mee experimenteren.
<OerHeks> het zou automatisch goed moeten werken, ik zou er ook niet graag aan veranderen.
<OerHeks> maar met issues, zou ik het wel proberen te verrifiëren of de waarden goed zijn, videokaart met name
<OerHeks> mijn gedachte met willekeurig zou eerder ram zijn.
<Somelauw> Okee, bedankt voor je hulp.
<Somelauw> Maar jammer dat we niks gevonden hebben.
<OerHeks> je hebt nu wel een idee, als dit weer gebeurt, wat je kan checken
<OerHeks> dmesg etc
<bernhard2> weet iemand hoe je exim4 en dovecot configureerd /
<iDirk> Wat wil je precies bereiken? :)
<OerHeks> er is een leuke duitse manual, ,maar uit 2010 http://www.stonki.de/computer/mailserver/ubuntu-exim-dovecot-howto/
<bernhard2> Configuratie: Configuring Exim4 to use TLS. Configured 03_exim4-config_tlsoptions but when i restart exim4 and check with:  exim4 -bP | grep tls_ i get this output.. http://pastebin.com/VYwTEihg (it does not show what i have configured) when i test get this message  Host did not advertise STARTTLS
<OerHeks> LoLz http://tweakers.net/nieuws/76229/ontwikkelaar-publiceert-sourcecode-na-wanbetaling-opdrachtgever.html
<OerHeks> oeps, is off topic
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-18
 * OerHeks vat het niet meer.
<OerHeks> ik wil een paar plaatjes uitprinten.
<OerHeks> onder KDE krijg ik printer error uitgeprint, insufficient memory
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> jpg van 124 -194 KiB
<OerHeks> van 1200/600 dpi terugschroeven naar 600 dpi werkt wel ..
<OerHeks> maar ook niet met alle plaatjes ..
<OerHeks> grijstinten dwingen is ook niet de oplossing ...
<OerHeks> apple macbook pro print wel.
<OerHeks> ... zucht
<Tjibba> ik heb mijn grubloader kapot gemaakt door Burg te installeren. Ik heb nu dus geen grubloader meer
<Tjibba> geprobeerd om hem te herstellen via een live usb maar dat werkt niet
<Tjibba> grub-install /dev/sda
<CasW> Zit er nog een map genaamd ¨grub¨ in je /boot?
<Tjibba> even kijken
<Tjibba> als je in terminal sudo grub typt
<Tjibba> uhm eerst sudo apt-get install grub
<Tjibba> en daarna dus sudo grub
<Tjibba> dan krijg je hetzelfde venster te zien, dat ik nu alleen maar te zien krijg
<Tjibba> in mijn map Boot staat nu een mapje met BURG en grub
<CasW> Wat is dat venster wat je nu alleen maar te zien krijgt?
<Tjibba> ja geen grubloader meer
<CasW> Geen grubloader, of geen bootloader?
<Tjibba> nope alleen wat je in de terminal ziet
<CasW> (C.q. is het een error van grub of van je pc)
<Tjibba> krijg geen error
<CasW> Als je ¨grub¨ intypt, dus? (Ik zit hier nu onder Windows, kan het dus niet uittesten)
<Tjibba> uuh
<Tjibba>        [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For          the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command          completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible          completions of a device/filename. ]  grub>
<CasW> Ja, da´s grub; probeer ´s sudo update-grub
<Tjibba> sudo is geen command
<Tjibba> Error 27: Unrecognized command]
<CasW> Sorry, nee, niet in dat grub, maar met bijvoorbeeld een livecd (wacht even, even iets opzoeken)
<Tjibba> ik volg nu die
<Tjibba> dit
<Tjibba> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Tjibba> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Tjibba> nou mount ik de hardeschijf
<CasW> Dat weet ik niet, die ken ik niet
<Tjibba> maar met find /boot/grub/stage1
<Tjibba> gaat hij niets vinden. omdat hij zoekt op mijn live usb toch?
<Tjibba> hoe laat ik hem zoeken op de hardeschijf?
<CasW> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#Herstel_Grub_2_met_een_LiveCD
<CasW> Probeer die ´s
<Tjibba> ga ik doen
<Tjibba> eumg
<Tjibba> bij de laatste stap The File /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<CasW> Bij ¨sudo umount /mnt¨?
<Tjibba> grub-install /dev/sda
<CasW> Oké, en update-grub gaf geen foutmelding?
<CasW> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/grub-setup-problem-boot-grub-stage1-not-found-175689/ lijkt erop
<Tjibba> could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst would you like to genereat
<CasW> Yes
<Tjibba> ja gedaan
<Tjibba> grub-install /dev/sda
<Tjibba> The File /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<CasW> Ik weet dan niet zo gauw hoe je dat moet repareren...
<Tjibba> damn
<Tjibba> :(
<Tjibba> ik denk dat ik maar een windows cd ga pakken
<Tjibba> kan ik iig in mijn windows komen
<Tjibba> kut BURG... AARGH
<Tjibba> JanC ervaring met Burg?
<JanC> gebruik gewoon grub...
<OerHeks> ssst .. ik hoor niets
<CasW> Waarom moeten we dan stil zijn?
<imkes60> (anders overstemmen we dat waar OerHeks naar probeert te luisteren?)
<OerHeks> nogsteeds geen printout in Kubuntu, tenzij ik dwing naar 600x600 dpi plus nog eens 'alleen grijstinten'
<OerHeks> dit staat al goed in localhost:631, maar op 1 of andere vage manier wil het niet met Gwenview
<CasW> En dezelfde afbeelding onder Gnome doet het wel gewoon goed?
<OerHeks> een png van een schermafdruk wil wel, zonder naar color grijswaarden te dwingen of resolutie van 1200x600 terug te zetten
<OerHeks> de files komen van een usb stick, maar staan wel op de pc.
<OerHeks> printer = brother lazer ML 1660
<OerHeks> dit is op zich niet zo'n ramp, maar mama wil de afdrukken :(
<CasW> Ja, maar is die png niet veel kleiner dan die jpg? Dat was toch waar hij om klaagde, dat de afbeelding te groot was?
<OerHeks> 196 kb
<OerHeks> lijkt me niet
<CasW> Je weet maar nooit, als je denkt aan 60k ought to be enough, misschien hanteren ze dat ;)
<OerHeks> ik pin hem maar op 600x600
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-19
<OerHeks> jippie, me bug is confirmed :-D
<OerHeks> [Bug 829127] [NEW] Update is looking every 60 seconds instead of minutes
<SWAT> OerHeks: ouch, nasty bug
<OerHeks> dagenlijks checken vind ik te weinig, als me pc 24/7 aanstaat.
<OerHeks> mja, zal wel goed komen  :-D
<binbash_> ls
<binbash_> lol.. sorry
<OerHeks> ls -ah
<OerHeks> :-D
<binbash_> Ja op een of andere slechte manier is dat een gewoonte van me zodra ik een server in SSH
<binbash_> En ik ssh'de me thuis server in (die standaard in IRSSI opent in Byobu)
<binbash_> Zucht
<OerHeks> je doet het goed.
<jack__> Er er misschien hier iemand die mij kan helpen met wat netwerk (router) probleempjes?
<viezerd> misschien
<jack__> viezerd, weet jij wat van routes?
<viezerd> ligt eraan wat je definitie is van 'wat'
<jack__> ik wil als proef een router achter een router zetten, maar ik krijg het nog niet werkende
<viezerd> waar loop je tegenaan ?
<jack__> dat ik (via wifi) wel verbinding krijg met de tweede router (192.168.2.2), maar dat ik, door de tweede router, geen verbinding krijg met de eerste router (192.168.1.1).
<jack__> ik kan dus, vanaf bij ubuntu 10 p.c. wel de webpagina van de tweede router zien. ik zie dan ook dat de wan poort van de tweede router (d.m.v. dhcp) zich aan de eerste router heeft aangemeld. Maar toch geen verbinding
<jack__> Enig idee viezerd (waarom heet jij zo?)
<viezerd> wat gebeurt er als je router1 en router2 in 1 subnet zet van bv. router1=192.168.1.1 en router2=192.168.1.2 ?
<viezerd> mooie nick he ^ :P
<viezerd> met laptop maak je dan verbinding met router2, en op router2 stel je default gateway in 192.168.1.1 (router1)
<alex--> Hoi
<alex--> Mijn netbook gebruikt swap, terwijl er nog genoeg ram over is.
<alex--> Het is een langzame SSD, hoe voorkom ik dat hij de swap gebruikt (de netbook is onbruikbaar zodra dit gebeurd)
<jack__> Dat heb ik al eerder zo gehad, maar dat werkte ook niet. Ik heb altijd begrepen dat als de gateway b.v. 192.168.1.1 en het netmasker 255.255.255.0 dat de p.c. alle adressen die met iets anders dan 192.168.1 beginnen naar de gatway stuurd.
<alex--> verkeerde channel :\
<alex--> My netbook is using it's SWAP, but there's enough RAM (not all ram is being used). In the netbook is a slowly SSD, which makes the netbook unusable when it's using it's swap (almost all of the time). Is there any way to fix this?
<viezerd> jack__: je kan (als test) op je laptop instellen gateway=192.168.1.2 (router2) , op router2 stel je dan in gateway=192.168.1.1 (router1)
<viezerd> alex--: google ff op swapinness (weet niet of goed gespeld is) , daarin kun je instellen dat je OS eerder of later gaat swappen
<viezerd> in dat bestandje, ergens in /proc staat een nummer die je kan verhogen of verlagen
<viezerd> heb zo geen linux bak bij de hand om te checken
<jack__> viezerd, ik ga het proberen.
<viezerd> ok succes !
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-20
<alex--> Ik zoek een financieel programma waarmee je kunt zeggen: 50 euro per maand gaat er uit, en dan kun je per bron toevoegen hoeveel er in komt en wat je nog te kort komt. Hopelijk snapt iemand mijn uitleg :D. Iemand een suggestie voor welk programma dit kan (het liefst web-based)?
<RawChid> alex--, een spreadsheet?
<MonkeyDust> wat is de syntax voor makefs.ext3 ook weer?
<oCean> ik gebruik altijd mkfs -t ext3 m 1 -L mylabel /dev/sdXX
<oCean> nou ja, -m dan
<MonkeyDust> wat doet die m 1? memory blocks?
<oCean> MonkeyDust: dat is het percentage (default 5) van blokken gereserveerd voor root(processen)
<oCean> zo kunnen rootprocess bijvb doordraaien, als userprocessen niet meer naar het fs kunnen schrijven (omdat-ie volloopt)
<oCean> err.. rootprocessen
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671194/
<alex--> RawChid: wat is een spreadcheet?
<OerHeks> office calc
<alex--> Kun je dat ook web-based gebruiken?
<alex--> Omdat ik ook wel eens op een windows machine zit
<OerHeks> er zijn vast wel online calcbladen , google docs heeft dat ?
<OerHeks> office 965
<OerHeks> dat is in een cloud
<alex--> en office 365, zulke software heb ik nog niet, zit nog in xp tijdperk
<alex--> liever niet met de cloud, beheer het liever zelf
<alex--> (voor zover dat software is, en geen web app)
<OerHeks> geen webapp, maar wel via browser ?
<alex--> is zelfde toch?
<alex--> nja, als ik maar niks hoef te installeren/aan te schaffen, en het onder eigen beheer valt
<OerHeks> dat bijt. maar ik snap je wel, zelf een plugin dus.
<alex--> wat bedoel je?
<OerHeks> nee, zonder install, en zonder webapps online gaat het niet.
<alex--> ja
<alex--> maar is er niet iets van openoffice online beschikbaar?
<OerHeks> ja > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_spreadsheet
<alex--> die ik zelf kan hosten? :P
<RawChid> Wat voor host heb je dan
<RawChid> Misschien vind je iets op hotscripts.com ofzo
<OerHeks> ik vat het niet altijd :(
<RawChid> Wat niet?
<OerHeks> de vraagstelling duidelijk krijgen, met alle persoonlijke af en voorkeur
<RawChid> Achja, alex is natuurlijk wel een geval apart :P
<RawChid> Zou volgens mij niet snel voor de standaard of makkelijke oplossing gaan
<OerHeks> ik ben blij dat ik van me ouwe pc's afben.
<RawChid> Ah, heeft hij die opgehaald?
<OerHeks> ja, anders had ik ze op de hoek van de flat gezet, en hard weggehold.
<RawChid> Kan hij ook weer lekker prutsen
<OerHeks> zo ben ik ook ooit begonnen.
<OerHeks> ik heb nu hardware zat, maar microsoft flightsimulator 2002 pro is geen succes op playonlinux
<OerHeks> geen eigen missies :(
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-21
<Chat2360> halow
<RawChid> Weet iemand toevallig hoe ik Linux Mint op USB stick zet om te installeren?
<RawChid> Of een goede site daarvoor
<imkes60> volgens mij is dat 1 van de vele versies die ik op een stick heb gezet
<imkes60> ging gewoon met een van de standaard programma's daarvoor, zou wel eens unetbootin kunnen zijn geweest
<RawChid> Ik heb hier nu de iso van versie 11, maar "startup disk creator" zegt "not enough space" terwijl ik 2 GB vrij heb op die stick
<imkes60> mijn stick was leeg geloof ik 8 gig
<RawChid> Moet ik de partitie op de stick verwijderen?
<imkes60> heb je er 2 op zitten dan?
<RawChid> Nee,  er zat 1 fat32 partitie op
<imkes60> tussen haakjes ik kwam hier dus oorspronkelijk omdat het me niet lukt om ubuntu op mijn laptopje te installeren, en dat is nog steeds het geval
<imkes60> van 2 gig?
<RawChid> Jup
<RawChid> 1.88
<imkes60> mijn standaard ontvangen antwoord was, heb je unetbootin al geprobeerd....
<RawChid> Oke, die ga ik even proberen
<RawChid> Wat is jouw probleem met het installeren dan?
<imkes60> er wordt niet geboot van de usb-stick met een livecd versie erop
<RawChid> En diezelfde stick boot wel in een andere computer?
<imkes60> met uitzondering van 1 stick, maar die crashed in de copyright regel van SYSLINUX zonder verdere input mogelijkheden
<OerHeks> mint gewoon met unetbootin
<imkes60> dat heb ik de laatste keren niet meer geprobeerd... kan ik wel weer eens gaan doen. De eerste keren pakte de mijne de usb stick niet en die van mijn vader (nieuwer) hem wel
<OerHeks> die heeft vrijwel alle distro's voorgekauwd in menu ?
<imkes60> tada =)
<imkes60> je kan het altijd proberen RawChid
<OerHeks> ow ik lees je vraag verder, je hebt al een fat32 partitie RawChid ?
<RawChid> Ik denk dat ik het al heb. Moest de partitie eerst mounten!
<OerHeks> dan moet je gaan knutselen a la meerdere iso's op 1 stickje ..
<RawChid> Tegen wie bedoel je dat OerHeks?
<OerHeks> was voor jou
<RawChid> (hier is mint nu aan het installen op USB)
<RawChid> Neuh, ik heb gewoon 1 partitie
<RawChid> Het lukt al :)
<imkes60> mooi!
<RawChid> Maar imkes60, kun je niet simpelweg een CD proberen?
<imkes60> mijn laptopje heeft geen cd-speler, en ik heb geen externe speler
<RawChid> Aj
<imkes60> precies
<imkes60> het zou wel eens aan de grafische ?adapter? kunnen liggen, misschien moet ik eerst eens een cli versie proberen.
<imkes60> zou die er zijn in livecd versie?
<OerHeks> alternate cd
<OerHeks> dat is geen live cd, maar misschien ene oplossing om toch gnome of kde te installeren
<OerHeks> met werkende lan *
<RawChid> Maar je zou toch op zijn minst het eerste menu moeten kunnen zien...
<imkes60> volgens mij heb ik de alternate cd ook al een keer geprobeerd. en toen vloog ie weer rechtstreeks door naar winXP
<OerHeks> ah een belletje rinkelt ..
<RawChid> Linux Mint is heir nu opgestart via LiveUSB :-D
<OerHeks> je hebt in je bios de keuze > hdd en usb
<imkes60> de usb stick knippert een paar keer en dan wordt ie afgewezen
<OerHeks> heb je tijdens boot, nog eens een F8 of F10 keuze, om een bootdevice te kiezen ?
<RawChid> imkes60, klinkt meer dat ie niet "lekker" bootable is. Heb ik ook wel eens gehad
<imkes60> ik kan met F2 in het menu komen om de volgorde in te stellen
<RawChid> Misschien eens via "startup disk creator" proberen?
<imkes60> ook gdaan
<imkes60> langzamerhand haal ik ehter alle manieren en versies die ik gebruikt heb door elkaar
<imkes60> ik heb een VM gemaakt en daar de alternate in geinstalleerd en daarmee dan weer een usb aangemaakt. dan heb je de start disk creator toch te pakken?
<imkes60> RawChid: heb je dat nog op kunnen lossen toen ie niet lekker bootable was?
<RawChid> Weet ik niet, startup disk creator zit bij mij gewoon in Systeem -> Admin ->
<RawChid> (het menu)
<RawChid> En ik had het toen opgelost door het opnieuw op een andere manier aan te maken
<RawChid> Weet niet meer precies hoe of wat
<imkes60> zo weet ik ook niet meer precies hoe ik nu die ene stick heb aangemaakt, waardoor het in elk geval Lijkt alsof ik van usb zou kunnen booten, wanneer syslinux niet in de stress zou schieten
<imkes60> ik kan eens kijken wat die in mijn pc doet =)
<RawChid> :)
<imkes60> hmm, nog niet, moet de boot volgorde maar eens bekijken
<OerHeks> BBC heeft humor : Red Arrows grounded after Crash.
<OerHeks> oeps offtopic
<imkes60> mijn pc lijkt nog minder te willen booten van een usb dan deze
<OerHeks> ook andere poort geprobeerd ?
<imkes60> nog niet =)
<imkes60> en toen kwam ik in de opstartherstel terecht....
<imkes60> (niet voldoende opgelet)
<imkes60> ik kan eens kijken of 1 van usb poorten aan de achterkant wel werken
<imkes60> nope
<RawChid> De USB poort werkt uberhaupt niet?
<imkes60> ok, dat heb ik nog niet geprobeerd
<imkes60> maar in elk geval boot ie er niet van deze specifieke stick
<imkes60> hij kan hem er wel uitlezen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-13
<jeewee> hallo iedereen
<jeewee> een fijne kleine ubuntu versie
<jeewee> is er zoiets, waar vind ik het?
<StefandeVries> Ken je Lubuntu of Xubuntu?
<jeewee> gewoon voor onder virtualbox
<jeewee> wat heeft jouw voorkeur?
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik zelf Xubuntu.
<StefandeVries> Is wat meer 'af' dan Lubuntu.
<jeewee> is dat ook met xfce?
<StefandeVries> Ja, daar staat de X voor. :)
<jeewee> ik ben nogal een noob, ik raak altijd een beetje de weg kwijt als ik een andere windowmanager als default wil
<StefandeVries> Xubuntu is met Xfce, Lubuntu komt met LXDE.
<jeewee> ik ben om
<jeewee> ik ga voor xubuntu!
<jeewee> thx!
<StefandeVries> Bij vragen weet je ons te vinden. ;)
<jeewee> haha blijkbaar :)
<UbuntuLoveer> i need help
<UbuntuLoveer> i downloaded 12.04 ubuntu desktop 64 bit
<UbuntuLoveer> but i wanna install it (running on windows)
<UbuntuLoveer> How im i gonna do that
<trijntje_> UbuntuLoveer: wil je het naast windows installeren?
<corewillem> join the normal ubuntu channel
<UbuntuLoveer> Ja
<corewillem> this is the dutch channel
<corewillem> ah ge zij nederlands
<UbuntuLoveer> Ik ben nederlands
<UbuntuLoveer> Ik wil dus ubuntu instaleeren naast windows
<UbuntuLoveer> maar er zit geen wubi installer in
<UbuntuLoveer> de cd
<trijntje_> UbuntuLoveer: je kan het iso bestand met het programma unetbootin op een usb stick zetten, en daarna kan je de pc vanaf de usb stick opstarten
<UbuntuLoveer> naaah das te veel werk
<corewillem> download wubi dan ?
<corewillem> en is maar kwartiertje werk hoor
<trijntje_> lol
<harrieklomp> teveel werk?, lijkt wel een windows gebruiker.
<StefandeVries> Wij doen hier niet aan vooroordelen. ;)
<harrieklomp> Ik veroordeel niet. ik geef alleen een mening :-)
<StefandeVries> Enigszins ongenuanceerd en onwaar, maar goed.
<trijntje_> ja, dat was wel een mooie. Maar het staat mensen natuurlijk vrij om te doen wat ze willen
<StefandeVries> Leven en laten leven.
<harrieklomp> Ik ben ook windows gebruiker geweest, dus ik weet heus wel waar ik over praat :)
<harrieklomp> valt me alleen op dat men zich zo snel aangevallen voelt
<StefandeVries> Je generaliseert.
<StefandeVries> Ik voel me niet aangevallen. ;)
<Maikel> he
<Maikel> vraag maar aan foad
<Maikel> voelt zich lekker snel aangevallen
<StefandeVries> In #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<FOAD> WTF.
<Lostsouls> Kan ik ook een folder op mijn ubuntu server hard/soft linken ?
<Lostsouls> Ik wil eigenlijk een map aanmaken in /home/user , en alles wat daar in komt moet ook naar /var/www gaan
<Lostsouls> Dus /home/user/FTP >> /var/www/FTP
<warddr> Lostsouls, dat kan met het commando ln
<Lostsouls> Maar ook met folders dus ?
<warddr> dat zou moeten lukken ja
<Lostsouls> ahh thnx
<OerHeks> jups, ln -s  /path/to/source /path/to/symbollink
<OerHeks> dus den source hoeft niet de zelfde naam te hebben.
<Lostsouls> sweet, danku heren.
<LinuxFan> ik heb een vraag ik heb in /var/log  in log verwijderd  en heb een nieuwe gemaak  ( faillog) maar nu is deze een (text/plain) en niet meer orginal .kan ik deze log weer in binary zetten ?? en hoe doe ik dat
<Lostsouls> Heb je er .txt achter gezet ?
<LinuxFan> nee hor er staat in open met gedit en ik krijg het niet weg
<LinuxFan> <Lostsouls> bij lastlog ist het ook in gnome-commander ist het te zin opnen met gedit
<OerHeks> word die log niet opnieuw aangemaakt, als er een melding komt ?
<Lostsouls> Lijkt mij ook.
<OerHeks> gewoon even fout inloggen in software centre o.i.d.
<OerHeks> of valt die onder auth ?
<OerHeks> dan enven uitloggen fout inloggen, en hopla
<OerHeks> c/enven/even
<LinuxFan> ik probeer het even ben zo terug :)
<OerHeks> nu hopen dat ik het goed heb, Lostsouls
<LinuxFan> <Lostsouls> nee hoor en now is lastlog ook weg ik doe ze met sudo touch ... aan legen maar ze komen als (text/plain) terug
<Lostsouls> Lijkt van niet OerHeks
<OerHeks> dan moet er iets gebeuren met chown of chmod ..
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-14
<Lostsouls> Q, ubuntu 12.04 op mijn mac geeft vaak aan dat er iets gecrasht is. Weet iemand waar dat wordt opgeslagen ? Laatste melding is 2 dagen oud en ik wil er nu na kijken maar geen zin mijn pc zo vaak te herstarten tot ik de melding weer krijg.
<JapyDooge> misschien heb je hier iets aan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash ik moet helaas gaan :)
<Lostsouls> Hee erg bedankt JapyDooge
<Lostsouls> Iemand anders een idee waar ubuntu the errors bij houd ? Met name: "Ubuntu has encouterd an internal error"
<spekje> Lostsouls: waar heb je precies al gekeken?
<Lostsouls> ik heb hem nu 3 keer opnieuw gestart
<Lostsouls> apport lijkt een vals positief te geven
<Lostsouls> Ga ik nu achter komen.
<spekje> Lostsouls: alle logs staan in /var/log/ je zou daar wel iets moeten vinden lijkt mij
<Lostsouls> Ja dat dacht ik ook.
<Lostsouls> HEHE!
<Lostsouls> spekje, ze staan in /var/crash
<spekje> ahhh stom ;/
<Lostsouls> 1.7 mb voor een log P.p
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-15
<Aboubakr> hallo iedereen hiero
<rees> hallo
<JapyDooge> :|
<nagataka> lol wtf =]
<daisy> hallo allemaal
<daisy> ik zit met een vraag en ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen
<daisy> ???????
<daisy> ik heb hier namelijk niet zoveel verstand van dus ik hoop dat er mense zijn die dat wel hebben
<daisy> ik heb net second of life gedownloud en hij vroeg om uitpakking na dat heb ik gedaan op mijn bureau blad maar als ik er op klik dan zegt ie weer iets van uitpakken
<daisy> hoe kan ik hem werkent krijgen
<daisy> ?
<luuk> hallo
<luuk> ik wil een ubuntu server maken van een oude computer
<luuk> maar de de benodigte software krijg ik niet met iso op een dvd/cd
<luuk> kan iemand mij hier in advies geven
<JapyDooge> luuk: wat gaat er mis dan?
<luuk> ik kan de software ubuntu server niet als iso op dvd en of cd krijgen
<JapyDooge> waarom niet? :)
<luuk> het is geen iso volgens mij heb ashampoo brand programa maar werkt niet ?
<JapyDooge> ahh
<JapyDooge> heb je de .iso onder Windows?
<luuk> ubuntu server
<JapyDooge> je hebt de .iso gedownload op Ubuntu server?
<luuk> ja
<luuk> klopt
<JapyDooge> ah
<luuk> bij ubuntu loco
<luuk> en dan server
<JapyDooge> dus je download een .iso van Ubuntu Server op Ubuntu Server voor Ubuntu Server? :+
<luuk> voor een oude windows pc ja dan
<luuk> ?
<luuk> ben er nog hoor
<daisy_> japy dooge
<JapyDooge> ahja ik werk zo nu en dan ;)
<daisy_> ken jij misschien wel een programma wat zou werken van de second life
<JapyDooge> luuk: heb je een desktop op die machine? of werk je in de command line
<JapyDooge> daisy_: nope, ik speel geen second life
<daisy_> chit
<daisy_> kan gewoopn niets vinde is echt erg
<daisy_> bij windows had ik dat niet
<daisy_> kon ik alles
<daisy_> miss een groote minpunt
<daisy_> van ubuntu
<daisy_> en linux
<JapyDooge> daisy_: http://download.cloud.secondlife.com/Viewer-3/SecondLife-i686-3.3.4.262321.tar.bz2 ? :)
<daisy_> die heb ik gedownloud
<daisy_> ma doe hem wel ff opnieuw
<daisy_> ben benieuwt
<daisy_> en dan gewoon uitpakke allemaal he
<JapyDooge> vermoed het ja :) heb er verder ook niet naar gekeken om eerlijk te zijn :)
<JapyDooge> http://community.secondlife.com/t5/Technical/How-can-i-install-Second-Life-in-Ubuntu-11-04-Help-please/qaq-p/926379
<daisy_> ben benieuwt
<daisy_> thnx
<daisy_> ff kijke
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<daisy_> hopelijk lukt het nu
<daisy_> hij is bijn aklaar met downloude
<daisy_> hij is binnen
<daisy_> ben hem nu aan uitpakken
<luuk> is dat een spel dan daisy
<daisy_> jaa
<daisy_> pff zie nurgens terminal
<luuk> oke
<luuk> wat voor spel dan
<daisy_> vitrueel spel
<daisy_> online
<daisy_> pff heb ik dus ok niets aan
<nagataka> een terminal moet je openen daisy_
<nagataka> dat is geen onderdeel van het spel =]
<daisy_> ja weet ik
<daisy_> ma dan zegt ie dit
<daisy_> ma waar kun je die terminal vinde dan
<daisy_> is dat iets wat in je pc zit dan
<nagataka> staat in je start menu
<daisy_> huh
<daisy_> stard menu van pc of
<nagataka> standaard in linux
<nagataka> als je op je start menu klikt, en je gaat naar accesoires
<daisy_> heb hem
<nagataka> dan vind je daar waarschijnlijk terminal
<daisy_> lekker dan
<daisy_> zegt ie bestand bestaat niet
<daisy_> zucht
<daisy_> ik heb die bestand gepakt op de internet link van jou
<nagataka> in de terminal ga je naar de directory toe waar je net alles hebt uitgepakt
<daisy_> oke
<daisy_> ben nu in terminal
<daisy_> ma moet ik er iets intypen
<trijntje> daisy_: ja, waar heb je second life gedownload en uitgepakt?
<daisy_> personelijke map
<trijntje> in welke map
<trijntje> ok, als het goed is kan je dan het volgende typen:
<trijntje> cd SecondLife*
<daisy_> alleen cd secondlife
<trijntje> wat?
<daisy_> of ik alleen cd secondlife moet intype dan
<trijntje> nee, je moet
<trijntje> cd SecondLife*
<trijntje> intypen, dat is hoofdlettergevoelig, en daarna op enter
<daisy_> dat sterretje ook
<daisy_> *
<trijntje> ja, of je kan in plaats van het sterretje op de tab toets drukken
<daisy_> opdracht niet gevonden
<daisy_> geeft ie aan
<trijntje> en als je alleen
<trijntje> cd
<trijntje> intypt?
<daisy_> zegt ie ook niets gevondne
<daisy_> gevonden
<trijntje> dan zit je niet in een terminal.. Waar zit je in te typen?
<daisy_> terminaalvenster
<daisy_> terminal
<trijntje> ok, welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<daisy_> ff kijken
<daisy_> waar kan ik dat zien haha
<trijntje> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/evolution-of-ubuntu-over-years-brief.html
<trijntje> welke van de screenshots is jouw systeem
<daisy_> volgens mij
<daisy_> 11.04
<daisy_> ma dan oranje
<daisy_> haha
<trijntje> daisy_: kan je een screenshot plaatsen?
<daisy_> ownee
<daisy_> zie nu
<daisy_> 12,04
<daisy_> op zo programma
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<daisy_> van detais over pc
<daisy_> staat 12.04
<trijntje> ok, kan je een screenshot plaatsen van het scherm waarin
<trijntje> cd
<trijntje> niet werkt?
<daisy_> jaa k  kan 4 verschillende werkscherm
<daisy_> of hoe dat ook heet
<daisy_> je bedoeld die bestand in ander bereau blad doen die vier die leeg staan
<trijntje> nee, ik wil een plaatje zien van het scherm waarin je 'cd' typt, zodat ik kan zien waarom dat niet werkt
<daisy_> oke
<daisy_> heb afbeelding
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<daisy_> ja heb ik ma is ff lade
<trijntje> ow ok
<daisy_> en dan
<daisy_> hij is gelade nu
<daisy_> http://imagebin.org/224637
<trijntje> zonder hoofdletter
<daisy_> zoiets
<daisy_> met hoofletter C
<trijntje> linux is hoofdlettergevoelig, dus Cd is neit hetzelfde als cd
<daisy_> weet ik zkkr
<daisy_> ik heb hoofdletter C gedaan
<trijntje> wat weet je zeker?
<daisy_> jaaaaaa
<daisy_> weet ik zkkr
<trijntje> ja, het moet NIET met hoofdletter C
<trijntje> hoofdlettergevoelig betekend niet 'altijd met hoofdletter'
<daisy_> mmm ok
<daisy_> probeer gewoon nog keer
<trijntje> commando's beginnen in feite nooit met een hoofdletter, dat zou alleen maar meer typwerk zijn
<daisy_> hij doet niets
<daisy_> geeft alleen weer mijn naam aan
<daisy_> pff wat een werk man
<daisy_> word er gek van
<trijntje> allicht, cd was alleen om te testen of je uberhaupt in een terminal zat
<trijntje> cd SecondLife*
<nagataka> als je eens ls intikt... ie je dan iets van SecondLife staan uberhaupt
<daisy_> nee
<trijntje> ls
<daisy_> hij zegt alleen dat bestaat niet
<nagataka> dan it je niet in de juiste map
<nagataka> wat geeft het commando pwd voor resultaat
<trijntje> ls = LS in kleine letters, niet Is
<daisy_> oke zal eens probere
<daisy_> is
<daisy_> opdracht niet gevonde
<daisy_> zegt ie alweer
<trijntje> hardop uitspreken: "EL ES"
<trijntje> LS ls
<daisy_> LS
<daisy_> zo
<nagataka> nee.. kleine letters
<trijntje> nee, met keline letters
<daisy_> ooo
<daisy_> geeft nu wel wat aan
<daisy_> docoment afbeelding
<daisy_> vanalles
<daisy_> downloods
<daisy_> en nu
<trijntje> staat er een map tussen die met SecondLife begint?
<nagataka> ehm.. we weten niet in welke folder je SecondLife hebt uitgepakt.. dus het zal nu ook een beetje gokken worden voor ons
<daisy_> nee
<daisy_> in de map van
<daisy_> downlouds
<trijntje> daisy_: je zei dat je secondlife in je persoonlijke map had uitgepakt
<daisy_> ook
<daisy_> en ook in downlouds haha
<daisy_> heb hem 2 keer
<daisy_> de ene is een blaadje die ik in downlouds heb staan is pakketje
<daisy_> wand die ik in downlouds heb staat dat pakketje dus als ik daar op klik zie ik niet de bestanden alleen weer die uitpak gedoe en dat heb ik al gedaan
<trijntje> daisy_: waar heb je de uitgepakte bestanden neergezet?
<daisy_> ja in downlouds
<daisy_> ma als ik die paketje wil opene gaat dat nie
<trijntje> cd Downloads/Second*
<daisy_> ok
<daisy_> geeft weer aan bestand of map bestaat niet
<trijntje> cd Downloads
<daisy_> zegt weer zelfde
<nagataka> waarom heb ik het idee dat je e gewoon naar het bureaublad hebt uitgepakt :)
<trijntje> hoe heet de map downloads dan?
<daisy_> owacht
<daisy_> mijn fout
<daisy_> fout getyp
<daisy_> t
<trijntje> je kan beter kopieren en plakken, dan gaat er minder fout
<daisy_> ja nu staat er
<daisy_> mijn naam en dan cd downloads
<daisy_> en
<daisy_> $ erachter
<daisy_> en nu
<nagataka> cd Second*
<daisy_> oo
<daisy_> hij zegt dat dat geen map is
<daisy_> :S
<daisy_> staat wel hele naam enzo van secondlife
<daisy_> 0,0
<trijntje> cd Second
<trijntje> en dan voordat je op enter drukt op tab drukken
<daisy_> en waar staat tab
<daisy_> haha
<trijntje> boven de capslock op je toetsenbord
<nagataka> op je toetsenbord. die knop
<daisy_> zie geen ap haha
<daisy_> tab
<daisy_> wel alt
<daisy_> ctrl
<daisy_> oo
<daisy_> zie hem al
<daisy_> lol
<trijntje> aan de lniker kan van je toetsenbord, onder de Esc en de ~
<nagataka> die knop boven je capslock
<nagataka> die eruit iet als
<daisy_> hij doet niets
<nagataka> <---
<nagataka> --->
<daisy_> ow en dan op enter
<daisy_> omg zo blond
<daisy_> 0,0
<daisy_> i m sory
<daisy_> hij zegt weer zelfde
<trijntje> lijkt er op dat je het pakket nog niet uitgepakt hebt in de map Downloads
<daisy_> huh ik heb alles uitgepakt
<daisy_> of moet ik alles een voor een uitpakke
<trijntje> nee, je moet het bestand dat je gedownload hebt in de map downloads uitpakken
<daisy_> ja heb gedaan
<daisy_> doe nu nog keer
<daisy_> hij is bezig
<daisy_> hij zegt uitpakken sucsesvol voltooit
<daisy_> oo
<daisy_> nu zegt ie
<daisy_> de naam van dat spel
<trijntje> dan op enter
<daisy_> ja ma dan blijft ie dat late zien
<daisy_> 0,0
<daisy_> die zelfde zin
<daisy_> w8
<daisy_> knip wel fotto
<nagataka> Heb je hem niet gewoon op het bureaublad uitgepakt
<nagataka> misschien dat locate een optie is :P
<daisy_> neee
<daisy_> wand heb hem bij downloads gedaan
<daisy_> http://imagebin.org/224641
<daisy_> w8
<nagataka> nu it je goed
<trijntje> ja, je zit in de map nu
<daisy_> huh
<nagataka> ./secondlife
<daisy_> jully hebben gelijk
<daisy_> hij staat op bureau blad huh
<daisy_> had ik niet aangevinkt
<trijntje> chmod +x ./install.sh
<trijntje> daisy_: nee nee nee, blijf waar je nu bent aub!
<nagataka> rofl xD
<trijntje> chmod +x ./install.sh
<daisy_> moet ik die intike
<trijntje> sudo ./install.sh
<daisy_> chmod
<trijntje> ja, die twee dingen na elkaar
<trijntje> kopieren en plakken
<daisy_> bij de termin
<daisy_> ofzoiets
<daisy_> waar ik net was
<trijntje> ja, in de terminal
<daisy_> hij zegt dat +* ongeldige modus
<nagataka> het is +x
<nagataka> als in X
<daisy_> ooo
<daisy_> x
<trijntje> kopieren en plakken
<daisy_> ja gelukt
<daisy_> en nu die laaste nog
<daisy_> nu staat er paswoord for daisy
<daisy_> ?
<trijntje> ja, nu je wachtwoord invoeren, je ziet geen sterretjes
<daisy_> wachtwoord van pc
<daisy_> neem k aan
<trijntje> ja
<daisy_> huh zie niets
<daisy_> als ik intyp
<trijntje> klopt
<daisy_> nu zegt ie
<trijntje> gewoon je wachtwoord intypen en op enter drukken
<daisy_> enter de desiret installation
<daisy_> dus enter drukken ?
<trijntje> ja, bij die vraag kan je gewoon op enter drukken
<daisy_> oke
<daisy_> nu zegt ie installing to opt/secondlife/
<daisy_> en nu geeft ie aan
<daisy_> downloads secondlife
<trijntje> ja, hij vertelt nu gewoon waar i aan het installeren is, je ziet het wel als i klaar is
<daisy_> mm
<daisy_> wat zegt ie dan als ie klaar is
<daisy_> http://imagebin.org/224642
<trijntje> dan krijg je je cursor weer terug, daar aan kan je zien dat i klaar is
<daisy_> dit doet ie nu
<nagataka> Enter the desired installation directory [/opt/secondlife-install]:
<nagataka>  - Backing up previous installation to /opt/secondlife-install.backup-2012-08-15
<nagataka>  - Installing to /opt/secondlife-install
<nagataka>  - Installing menu entries in /usr/local/share/applications
<nagataka> en daarna kun je weer typen
<daisy_> oke dus hij is nu klaar
<daisy_> zie fotto ma
<daisy_> http://imagebin.org/224642
<trijntje> ja
<daisy_> kan ik hem dan afsluite
<trijntje> ja, typ maar
<trijntje> exit
<trijntje> of gewoon op het kruisje drukken natuurlijk
<daisy_> mm
<daisy_> nu zou ie ut moeten doen
<daisy_> ik weet alleen nie hoe haha
<nagataka> hij staat waarschijnlijk in je start menu
<daisy_> nee
<daisy_> heb nie
<daisy_> ff zoeke
<trijntje> het bovenste icoontje op de linker balk, daarin kan je zoeken
<daisy_> zie alleen dit
<daisy_> http://imagebin.org/224643
<trijntje> huh? je hebt niet op het bovenste icoontje geklikt?
<daisy_> bovenste icoontje
<trijntje> je kan ook de windows toets kort indrukken
<daisy_> ?
<daisy_> j daar klik ik op
<daisy_> ma doet niets
<daisy_> of ik ben te ongeduldig
<daisy_> haha
<daisy_> mmm nog niets
<trijntje> tja, hier werkt het wel hoor
<daisy_> ja hier duurt echt kei lang
<daisy_> of miss pc opnieuw opstarte
<daisy_> w8 ga ff pc opnieuw opstarte
<daisy_> ben zo terug
<nagataka> wat een klus xD
<trijntje> zeg dat wel ;)
<nagataka> wb =]
<daisy> biw
<daisy> ff na wc
<daisy> momentje
<daisy> biw
<daisy> ik ren ff snel na supermakrt voor suiker te halen ik laat pagina ope staan binne 15 min terug moet suiker bij de koffie haha
<nagataka> kga naar huis. Succes daisy =]
 * trijntje is ook weg
<lg188> ik heb een ubuntu server, en telkens als ik reboot heeft men server het moeilijk met terug te verbinden naar men router en zo het internet
<OerHeks> Vast IP instellen, en in je router vast ip toewijzen.
<lg188> hoe doe ik in router?
<lg188> uhm zal eerst zoeke
<OerHeks> DAt weet ik niet, ligt aan je router.
<OerHeks> Virtual server, of aan je mac adres een ip hoog in je dhscp-pool toewijzen, of buiten je dhcp-pool
<lg188> home network heb ik dhcp server maar daar kan ik niet aan prutsen denk ik
<lg188> even proberen in te loggen :/
<lg188> herp belgacom routers zuigen
<lg188> anywya ingelogd als admin
<lg188> en ik kan nog altijd niks veranderen aand men dhcp
<lg188> als ik men vast ip weghaal van server werkt dhcp ook niet tegoei
<OerHeks> het is basis server kennis, een server geef je een vast ip. anders zit je ook met je port forwarding.
<lg188> true daarom dat ik OA vast ip op server heb geconfigureerd maar hoe ik dat op die router regel is me nog steeds een raadsel
<lg188> OerHeks: uhm lease type, static of dynamic?
<OerHeks> lease is hoelang die toegang geldig is ( leuk vooor internet cafe's) static = vast
<OerHeks> lease op oneindig, denk ik.
<lg188> ik heb lease op 1332 minuten staan
<lg188> maar op static
<lg188> als die blijft op 1332 staan is t goed?
<OerHeks> soms is lease=0 ~oneindig, zie de manual van je router.
<OerHeks> 1332 : 60 .. zolang werkt het dus.
<lg188> manual? een manual? ik heb nooit een gehad. Volgens mij is belgacom te fucking paranoia over hun routers dat ze geen manuals maken.
<lg188> soory voor men woorde
<lg188> sorry*
<lg188> nope is niet static
<lg188> maar wrs just implies dat niemand anders ip kan aanenemen?
<lg188> afk effe scherm aan server hangen
<OerHeks> een hoog ip in je pool werkt meestal ook wel goed, als je pool van 1-100 loopt, pak je 99
<KenSentMe2> Iemand zin om te helpen met een Grub-probleem. Krijg een error 17 bij opstarten na nieuwe installatie. Zit nu op een live cd en probeer Boot Repair om het te verhelpen, maar dat laadt erg lang
<timo^> boot repair?
<timo^> neuh
<timo^> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub#TOC-Grub-herstellen-bijvoorbeeld-omdat-Windows-Grub-heeft-overschreven-
<timo^> van die gast met reclame ;)
<KenSentMe2> boot repair is een tool die wordt aangeraden in de Ubuntu Community docs, maar ik check even de link die je gaf
<OerHeks> op welke HDD staat grub ?
<KenSentMe2> sdb
<KenSentMe2> /dev/sdb5 om precies te zijn
<KenSentMe2> Ik kan echter geen grub.cfg oid vinden
<OerHeks> dat dacht ik al, en als je je bootdevice op sdb zet?
<OerHeks> (bios)
<timo^> welke versie draai je?
<KenSentMe2> 12.04
<OerHeks> ownee, je krijgt dan een andere error....
<timo^> geen grub.cfg?
<KenSentMe2> Nee, vreemd he
<timo^> maar je hebt grub dan niet in de MBR staan (toch?)
<timo^> en dat is de bedoeling?
<KenSentMe2> Ja
<timo^> oké
<KenSentMe2> Ben nu aan het wachten op een grub-install, maar hij blijft nogal lang hangen op de 'probing devices to guess BIOS drives'
<timo^> The root cause behind it is a messed up partition table disk order...
<timo^> (ben even douchen, later ;) )
<KenSentMe2> Ik heb de volgorde al een keer gefixed met fdisk
<KenSentMe2> Oke, veel pllezier :)
<Smile4ever> Hoi. Wie gebruikt er ubuntu one?
<OerHeks> Ik, het is niet duur.
<OerHeks> 5 giegelbijt.
<Smile4ever> Oerheks weet jij hoeveel ram de app opeet? Ik zit nogal krap met dropbox nu
<OerHeks> even zien, hoeveel ..
<Smile4ever> Je kan lxtask gebruiken :-)
<OerHeks> virtueel 905, res 65, shr 32 en 1,7% mem
<OerHeks> ik weet niet uit hoeveel componenten dat ding bestaat...
<Smile4ever> 65 dus :-)
<OerHeks> ubuntuone-contr + .. ?
<Smile4ever> Alles wat one heet zeker :-)
<OerHeks> Ja, dit is de enige met -one-
<Smile4ever> Oke, bedankt :-)
<OerHeks> ik herinner me nog een connecite ding, dat ooit veel cpu in gebruik nam, als je U1 niet gebruikte..
<OerHeks> connectie*
<Smile4ever> Naja cpu genoeg, ram niet :-P
<Smile4ever> Doeg
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-16
<UndiFineD> OerHeks, dropbox: 52,240 Mb, ubuntuone: 46,272 Mb
<lg188_> hallo, ben er weer met men server. Deze keer krijg ikaltijd als ik boot een grub cli. heb al geprobeert met live cd update-grub te doen maar dat heeft niet geholpen...
<lg188_> dit is gebeurd na een hele resem van dpkg --configure -a's omdat ik men distributie niet geupdate kreeg (11.0 naar 12.4)
<lg188_> uiteindelijk had ik 12.4 maar nu dit
<lg188_> iemand nog suggesties?
<lg188_> ik ben echt ten einde raad
<trijntje> lg188, welke stappen heb je gevolgd om grub opnieuw te installeren?
<lg188_> http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2011/05/14/455/
<lg188_> 11.04*
<trijntje> heb je via 11.10 geupdate?
<lg188_> uhm ik heb geen explecite updates naar 12.4 gedaan
<lg188_> er ston do-release-upgrade
<lg188_> stond*
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2/Grub2Herstel
<lg188_> uhm live cd is geen server-install cd wrs.
<lg188_> mhm dat wordt zoeken naar een echte livecd...
<trijntje> kan je niet een 'live' terminal krijgen via de server cd?
<trijntje> kan ook via live usb natuurlijk
<lg188_> die server support geen usb-boot
<lg188_> en ik kan wel een terminal tervoorschijn toveren maar ik weet niet als het de juiste is
<lg188_> maar dan zit ik in rescue mode
<trijntje> ik zou dat gewoon proberen, het werkt nu toch al niet :P
<lg188_> okay ben in rescue mode, heb alles juist ingegeven, nu heb ik de keuze uit: /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 (2 en 5), /dev/TLR-server/root en swap_1  (TLR-server is hostname), assemble raid array, do not use root file system
<lg188_> voorgevoel over do not use roo file system maar ben niet zeker als 't dat wel echt is
<trijntje> ik weet niet, ik heb die vraag nooit gehad
<lg188_> mss komt er overdag wel iemand diet he wel weet
<lg188_> het*
<lg188_> ik zal eens de zonder root gebruiken
<lg188_> is een root busybox shell normaal?
<lg188_> okay ik heb scsi disks,  welke moet ik mounten?
<lg188_> ik heb wel een boot marker op c0d0p1  maar lijkt me zo raar
<lg188_> uhm ik krijg andere output bij ls /mnt
<lg188_> lijst van vm-linux kernels ofzo denk ik
<trijntje> dan is dat denk ik de /boot partitie
<lg188_> uhm welke partitie dan ?
<trijntje> je boot vanaf de /boot partitie. Maar je moet ook nog de / partitie hebben
<trijntje> sudo sfdisk -l
<trijntje> daarmee zie je alle harddisks aan de pc
<lg188_> okay zo ver was ik, maar dat is de enige met linux systeem blijkbaar :/
<lg188_> uhm umount is het toch om te unmounten ?
<lg188_> ik kan nu niet meer mounten op /mnt
<lg188_> zeg invalled argument
<lg188_> inavlid*
<lg188_> alleen die partitie luk niet, woops
<lg188_> en de c0d0p5 zegt hij resource busy
<lg188_> trijntje: open /dev/TLR-server/root staat de mogelijkheid om grub te herinstaleren, maar die vraagt voor een device, welke moet ik daar ingeven?
<lg188_>  /dev/TLR-server/root ?
<lg188_> okay de /dev/cciss/c0d0 werkte even uit testen
<lg188_> nope
<lg188_> kan ik niet booten via grub cli ?
<trijntje> ik weet niet echt waarom die schijfnamen zo vreemd zijn. je moet grub naar de eerste harddisk installeren, meestal /dev/sda op een gewone desktop
<lg188_> ok live cd gebrand
<lg188_> moeten scsi drives niet gelijknamig noemen?
<lg188_> in /dev/
<lg188_> hey JapyDooge
<JapyDooge> heyy
<lg188_> hoe gaat ie?
<JapyDooge> zie #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ^^
<lg188_> men live cd heeft problemen met booten, ik krijg een error dat men CPU iets raar doet
<lg188_> ooh hij werkt wel maar echt traag
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> hmm da´s jammer
<lg188_> heb nu een terminal, maar ik krijg onder geen enkel geval de juiste partitie gemount
<JapyDooge>  hmm
<JapyDooge> wat ging je doen dan?
<JapyDooge> herinstallatie? of? :)
<lg188_> men grub is ineens een cli geworden na een hele resem van poging tot upgraden naar 12.04
<lg188_> dus ik weet niet hoe ik dit moet oplossen
<lg188_> heb al via server install cd grub proberen te herinstaleren, niet gelukt
<lg188_> heb van trijntje een link gehad
<lg188_> maar geen enkele partitie in fdisk -l bevat men bestanden
<JapyDooge> aiaiai
<JapyDooge> dat klinkt niet reuzegoed
<JapyDooge> helaas weet ik niet zo heel veel van grub2 af maar het zou kunnen zijn dat je (raid/scsi) controller niet geladen is (het is een HP server toch? wat voor disks zitten daar in?)
<lg188_> nee inderdaad niet nee
<lg188_> jup scsi
<lg188_> heel brede plug vanachter
<lg188_> en staat er ook op dus ja
<lg188_> btw heb er 2 insteken en ik detecteerde maar  64Gb in totaal  ( ze zijn allebij 70GB volgens het label)
<lg188_> en ik zie geen vreemde lichtjes
<lg188_> JapyDooge: ik denk dat ik me ook herrinder dat scsi bios niet geinstaleerd is, heb het gevoel dat dat ook niet ok is
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> hoeft niet slecht te zijn tho
<JapyDooge> als ´ie op een soort van legacy / ide/sata emulatie mode staat (wss ide, sata was er toen nog niet echt, sowieso niet in servers)
<JapyDooge> die 64GB kan wel kloppen
<lg188_> ghost mss.
<JapyDooge> mja (70 * 1000 * 1000 * 1000) / 1024 / 1024 / 1024 = ~64GB
<JapyDooge> disk fabrikanten rekenen met 1000
<JapyDooge> software rekent met 1024
<lg188_> afzetters xD
<JapyDooge> hehe
<lg188_> maar dus ik gebruik maar 1 van de 2
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> of ze staan in mirror ingesteld
<JapyDooge> dat is niet ongebruikelijk
<JapyDooge> knipperen bijde disks bij activiteit? dan staan ze waarschijnlijk in mirror
<JapyDooge> dat heeft als voordeel dat als er een disk crasht de andere blijft draaien met dezelfde data
<lg188_> 'k
<lg188_> uhm ik kan niet echt een activiteit veroorzaken opt moment denk ik
<lg188_> met dat nie gemount zijn enzo
<lg188_> das voor later
<lg188_> eerst moet Mr. Grub me in ubuntu duwen
<JapyDooge> ahh
<JapyDooge> hehe
<JapyDooge> hmm goeie vraag
<JapyDooge> welke versie was het? 12.04?
<JapyDooge> of 11.10?
<lg188_> eerst was het 11.10 of 11.04 kan ik niet met zekerheid zeggen
<lg188_> ik denk 11.0
<lg188_> 11.10*
<JapyDooge> ah
<lg188_> even de cd insteken en kijken
<JapyDooge> ik kwam wel deze tegen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<JapyDooge> maar dan moet je wel je /boot partitie kunnen vinden iig :p
<lg188_> wel die vind ik zonder probleme
<lg188_> is het enigste wat ik vind after all
<lg188_> en was toch 11.4
<JapyDooge> had je die guide al gezien btw?
<lg188_> 11.04*
<JapyDooge> ah
<lg188_> uhm heb al verschillende guides gezien die me lieten mounten maar ik geraak nooit in men echte /
<JapyDooge> ahh
<lg188_> alleen op /dev/cciss/c0d0p1
<lg188_> en die staat vol met kernel versies, boot en grub
<lg188_> ook lost+found
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> da´s je /boot wss dus :p
<lg188_> kan ik het daarmee oplossen ?
<JapyDooge> mja je hebt ook je / nodig
<lg188_> op men installer had ik de mogelijkheid om /dev/TLR-server/root te mounten
<lg188_> TLR-server is de hostname btw
<lg188_> maar die heb ik hier niet
<JapyDooge> en als je errm ´ls /dev/sd*´ doet?
<JapyDooge> en hetzelfde met hd en md ipv sd
<lg188_> beide bestaan niet
<JapyDooge> alle 3 niet? :p
<JapyDooge> sd* md* en hd*?
<lg188_> oh ja md ook niet
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> da´s wat weird idd
<lg188_> voor wat staat die cciss eig?
<JapyDooge> lg188: kun je eens ´lsscsi --list´ proberen?
<JapyDooge> cciss is je hp smart array
<JapyDooge> staat er nog meer onder /dev/cciss ?
<UndiFineD> /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 = cluster 0 disk 0 partition 1
<JapyDooge> jups
<lg188_> lsscsi is niet geinstaleerd op live cd, instaleren dan maar
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> zit in ´scsitools´ package denk ik
<JapyDooge> maar niet sure
<lg188_> heb hem
<lg188_> maar is lange lijst
<JapyDooge> heh
<JapyDooge> da´s positief :P gooi maar op pastebin ofzo
<JapyDooge> !pastebin
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> !blaat
<JapyDooge> :P
<JapyDooge> http://pastebin.ca/ die :P
<JapyDooge> 11:09 <JapyDooge> staat er nog meer onder /dev/cciss ?
<JapyDooge> :)
<lg188_> well, zit in tty1 atm en geen muis
<lg188_> zal ff muis halen en opnieuw doen
<JapyDooge> haha succes
<JapyDooge> of via ssh er heen
<lg188_> nrml doe ik het zo
<lg188_> maar k weet niet als live cd t zo goed doet
<lg188_> proberen waart
<lg188_> ik vin yakuake zo handig
<JapyDooge> ja da´s ideaal idd
<lg188_> ik kan men kayboard layout niet aanpasse
<lg188_> keyboard*
<lg188_> nvm
<JapyDooge> lol
<lg188_> http://pastebin.ca/2185862 is dat goed?
<JapyDooge> klik :p
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> da´s raar, hij ziet dus de disks niet
<JapyDooge> en
<JapyDooge> 11:13 <JapyDooge> 11:09 <JapyDooge> staat er nog meer onder /dev/cciss ?
<JapyDooge> dus een ls /dev/cciss
<lg188_> staat nog een c0d0
<lg188_> voor de rest niets
<JapyDooge> alleen c0d0 zonder iets er achter? o.O
<lg188_> jup
<JapyDooge> en ehh
<JapyDooge> ´fdisk --list /dev/cciss/c0d0´ ?
<lg188_> cannot decode as integer
<JapyDooge> lol wtf :p
<lg188_> xoops foute command
<JapyDooge> en ´fdisk --list´ ?
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> dacht al :p
<lg188_> invalid option -
<lg188_> even -l proberen
<lg188_> cannot open c0d0
<lg188_> en fdisk -l geeft niks terug
<lg188_> JapyDooge: als ik geinstaleerd heb, kon ik kiezen tussen verschillende types, en ik heb toen vm-linux ofzo iets gekozen, heeft dat er iets mee te maken?
<JapyDooge> hmm mogelijk
<JapyDooge> daar heb ik helaas geen ervaring mee
<lg188_> ik overweeg het om het hele systeem opnieuw te instaleren en vanaf daar (liefst met wat hulp) naar 12.4 te upgraden. Maar dan zou ik graag men teamspeak server behouden
<JapyDooge> die kun je uiteraard ook herinstalleren, ben je alleen je settings kwijt
<JapyDooge> maar het ziet er al niet erg goed uit voor je :p
<JapyDooge> dus ik weet niet of je die terug gaat zien lol
<lg188_> ja, daarom juist. maar als het niet gaat, gaat het niet
<lg188_> ik ga herinstaleren is een noodzaak
<JapyDooge> vervelend :(
<JapyDooge> maar succes
<lg188_> thanks
<lg188_> okay partitions guided, use entire disk zonder LVM?
<lg188_> even het nut van VLM googlen
<lg188_> blijkbaar vooral voor de partities te kunnen aanpassen
<lg188_> nvm, dat ben ik zowiezo niet van plan
<lg188_> en JapyDooge ze staan in mirror
<JapyDooge> ahh
<JapyDooge> zonder LVM zou ik doen ja
<JapyDooge> maakt het leven wat makkelijker als je moet restoren
<lg188_> is raar dat ze het aanraden vind ik
<lg188_> (voor geselecteerde menus is voor mij een teken van aanraden)
<lg188_> kernel 3.0 was toch puur om niet te lang in 2 te zitten he?
<lg188_> en uhm encryption?
<JapyDooge> mja er waren wel wat changes, maar geen extreme idd
<lg188_> ah
<lg188_> en home dir encyption?*
<JapyDooge> mja ik doe het nooit, er staat toch niet zoveel spannends op mijn machines
<JapyDooge> en ik zit er altijd alleen op
<JapyDooge> kost alleen extra cpu cycles
<lg188_> idd, maar is het op server niet gevaarlijk?
<JapyDooge> mja
<JapyDooge> ligt er aan wat je in je homedir zet
<JapyDooge> er staat standaard niks gevoeligs in
<lg188_> bwa als ik er niks insteek buiten binaries is t ook nie echt erg
<JapyDooge> dat dus ;)
<lg188_> btw men teamspeak had ik als service, maar die starte niet automatisch
<lg188_> hoe ga ik terug zonder ctrl-c?
<lg188_> ik moest openssh server hebben en heb niet geselecteerd
<JapyDooge> hm lol
<JapyDooge> je kan ook achteraf ehh
<JapyDooge> apt-get install openssh-server
<JapyDooge> ofzo
<lg188_> true
<JapyDooge> teamspeak kan je denk ik wel automagisch laten starten ja maar ik ben ook altijd te lui om dat in te stellen
<JapyDooge> ./ts3server_startscript.sh start
<JapyDooge> :P
<lg188_> ik hoop dat men power line de volgende keer niet begint te klooien
<lg188_> heb al paar ker gehad na reboot dat ik die moest reseten
<lg188_> men scherm heeft andere frequentie dan het signaal, in bios heb ik geen last maar eens in grub doet die irritant
<lg188_> JapyDooge: openssh-server heeft geen instalation candidate
<lg188_> oh update vergeten
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> mss alleen openssh
<JapyDooge> of sshserver en sshclient
<JapyDooge> ofzo
<JapyDooge> weet de namen niet meer precies :P
<JapyDooge> of anders aptitude search openssh
<lg188_> ja was openssh-server, maar had vergeten men repos te update
<JapyDooge> ahhh
<lg188_> JapyDooge: kun je me helpen van 11.04 nar 12.04 te updaten?
<JapyDooge> oh je hebt 11.04 weer geinstalleerd? :o
<lg188_> eh ja, men laatste cd gebruikt met die live cd te branden
<JapyDooge> maar als´t goed is kun je ´do-release-upgrade´ in je terminal typen
<lg188_> uhm okay
<lg188_> en eventjes tussen door
<lg188_> met een simple apt-get upgrade is men dpkg gecrasht
<JapyDooge> begint goed
<lg188_> "exited unexpectedly
<JapyDooge> je zou eens memtest kunnen draaien voor de zekerheid, misschien is het geheugen borked
<lg188_> okay
<lg188_> kan ik dat van uit het os? of is t persee me de live cd?
<JapyDooge> dat zal met de livecd moeten idd
<JapyDooge> of met een memtest cdtje
<lg188_> 'k zou eig best wel kunnen dat een ram-kaartje kapot is
<lg188_> hoelang kan zo'n memtest duren?
<JapyDooge> ik laat ´m meestal een uur of 10 draaien minimaal
<JapyDooge> sowieso iets van 2 tot 3 passes voor ik ´m uit zet
<lg188_> eh? ik dacht dat die vanzelf stopte
<lg188_> kan het scherm ondertussen unpluggen en later er weer in pluggen?
<lg188_> want dan kan ik ondertussen wat anders doen met het scherm
<lg188_> opvallend hoe de fans feller beginnen te draaien
<JapyDooge> 12:41 <lg188_> kan het scherm ondertussen unpluggen en later er weer in pluggen?  <<  jahoor
<JapyDooge> 12:39 <lg188_> eh? ik dacht dat die vanzelf stopte  <<  nee memtest gaat eindeloos door
<lg188> JapyDooge: okay (zit eventjes op pc)
<JapyDooge> ah
<lg188_> JapyDooge: uhm heb nu 1 pass gehaald
<JapyDooge> ah en zonder fouten?
<lg188_> dit duurt eigenlijk veel te lang...
<lg188_> en ja
<JapyDooge> dan zal je geheugen waarschijnlijk wel goed zijn. je kan nog een pass afwachten maar klaar is ook klaar :p
<lg188_> ik heb ook al paar keer gehad dat er error op kwam van men cpu
<lg188_> JapyDooge: kan ik zonder problemen over ssh do-release-upgrade doen?
<JapyDooge> het is afgeraden
<JapyDooge> maar het werkt
<JapyDooge> ik heb het ook altijd over SSH gedaan
<lg188_> wat kan er fout gaan?
<JapyDooge> tsja, goeie vraag
<JapyDooge> bij mij is het altijd goed gegaan
<JapyDooge> in het slechtste geval mag je opnieuw beginnen gok ik
<lg188_> heb hem "NMI: PCI system error (SERR) for reason b1 on CPU 0."
<lg188_> me ik zal wel daar doen
<JapyDooge> aah
<JapyDooge> da´s een bekende bug
<JapyDooge> heeft te maken met een bug in de BIOS van HP
<JapyDooge> je zou kunnen kijken of je de BIOS kan updaten
<lg188_> updaten? dat is dus flashen ?
<JapyDooge> jup
 * lg188_ krijgt kourillingen
<JapyDooge> ook niet geheel zonder risico maar zolang je stroom niet halverwege uitvalt gaat het meestal goed :+
<lg188_> ben niet zo goed in omgaan met zo'n risico's
<JapyDooge> tsja ;) dat hoort bij ´t vak
<lg188_> maar ik moet het wrs zowiezo eens doen
<JapyDooge> ik heb het talloze keren gedaan en het is bij mij ook wel eens mis gegaan, maar meestal gaat het goed
<lg188_> update verloopt goed tot nu toe
<JapyDooge> alsin 99% van de tijd
<JapyDooge> ah mooi
<JapyDooge> de keren dat het mis ging was er meestal meer aan de hand met de hardware
<lg188_> t verbaast me nog altijd dat deze server iets kan doen
<lg188_> is niet van de jongste
<JapyDooge> idd
<JapyDooge> als je het stroomverbruik afzet tegen de performance dan haalt een mobiele telefoon ´m waarschijnlijk al bijna in, maar toch :P
<lg188_> gelukkig is teamspeak geen cpu vreteer
<JapyDooge> dat soort hardware blijft lang bruikbaar
<JapyDooge> is het ook wel op gemaakt
<lg188_> idd
<lg188_> betaal je denk ik ook wel voor
<lg188_> alleh ja een server kost toch meer dan 400€ denk ik
<JapyDooge> hehe ja
<JapyDooge> onze ESX servers kosten zo´n 20k per stuk
<lg188_> esx?
<JapyDooge> virtualisatieplatform
<JapyDooge> dat is excl softwarelicenties overigens
<JapyDooge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VMware_ESX
<lg188_> en we krijgen een error
<lg188_> "Unable to handel Kernel NULL pointer dereference at 000000c"
<lg188_> en een hele lange stack trace
<JapyDooge> auw
<JapyDooge> dat klinkt toch wel erg als cpu cache-geheugen stuq of je gewone memory
<JapyDooge> of dus die corrupte BIOS waardoor de aansturing niet juist is
<lg188_> en nu blijft die hangen op  "Proccesing trigers for install-info"
<lg188_> break?
<JapyDooge> mja
<JapyDooge> die processing triggers kan wel lang duren hoor
<JapyDooge> alsin minutenlang
<JapyDooge> zeker met upgrades
<lg188_> mhm we zijn al 3minuten verder
<lg188_> ik ga effe koffie halen en zien wat er van komt
<JapyDooge> sterkte :P
<lg188_> 6m maakt me toch ongerust
<lg188_> 10m, hoelang is het langste dat he ooit hebt meegemaakt met zoiets?
<lg188_> je*
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> niet zo lang
<JapyDooge> al was dat wel op snellere hardware
<JapyDooge> een minuut of 5 daar zou ik zeggen
<lg188_> is al 14 minuten lang bezig
<JapyDooge> uh oh
<lg188_> en kan ook niet inloggen op andere ttyl's
<lg188_> die handled men keystrokes wel maar geeft er geen response op
<lg188_> ik ga voor break gaan
<lg188_> no avail
<lg188_> reboot then i guess?
<lg188_> alt-sysrq-b!
<lg188_> feels like magic
<lg188_> wat doet "dpkg --configure -a"?
<lg188_> JapyDooge: btw in grub staat bij mij ook een memtest blijkbaar
<lg188_> En een kernel panic zelfs
<JapyDooge> ah
<lg188_> zit nu in grub rescue cli
<lg188_> hij zegt "error: ELF header smaller than expected"
<lg188_> dat wordt grub herinstaleren :(
<lg188_> meh ik ga even cd's vragen bij buren ofzo
 * Oer herinnert zich vaag iets over die ELF header .. iets met adobe reader?
<lg188_> nope, grub
<lg188_> okay nu hopen dat ik juist was met 32bit
<lg188_> install multiple servers with MAAS?
<lg188_> uhm missing firmware, is non-free
<lg188_> tigon/tg3_tso.bin
<lg188_> maar dat heb ik helemaal niet
<lg188_> skip zeker?
<lg188_> JapyDooge: over security updates? automatisch of niet?
<JapyDooge> lg188_: doe ik wel altijd ja :)
<lg188_> host zijn ECDSA key is verandert, hoe kan ik die eruitgooien? *
<lg188_> JapyDooge: ah k
<lg188_> kan het zijn dat de laatste linux kernel niet werkt op mijn server?
<lg188_> want als ik een dist-upgrade doe faalt die altijd op de  zelfde stop
<lg188_> spot*
<lg188_> mensen thanks voor de hulp, een van dees ga ik wrs nog eens passeren ivb met scherm flikering
<UbuntuGebruiker> Goedenavond allemaal. Ik heb even een (wellicht zeer eenvoudige) vraag. Ik heb in Eclipse (code-editor) per ongeluk iets gedaan waardoor ik de geïnstalleerde Java- en C++-plug-ins (zogenaamde 'perspectives') niet meer kan bereiken. Nu heb ik geprobeerd Eclipse opnieuw te installeren via het softwarecentrum van Ubuntu, maar dan krijg ik na herinstallatie alles weer exact zo terug als het was.
<UbuntuGebruiker> Hoe kan ik Eclipse volledig verwijderen en opnieuw installeren?
<UbuntuGebruiker> (dus alle instellingen en geïnstalleerde plug-ins ook verwijderen)
<UbuntuGebruiker> Ik heb intussen dit gevonden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412320. Wellicht lost dit mijn probleem op.
<SkippersBoss> # sudo apt-get remove --purge eclipse
 * SkippersBoss raadt af als si tewerk te gaan zoals een van de opties is in de link.
<SkippersBoss> Suc7
<UbuntuGebruiker> Bedankt. Het is uiteindelijk gelukt met 'rm -rf ~/.eclipse' en 'sudo apt-get autoremove eclipse'. Fijne avond nog!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-17
<student> hoi allemaal
<student> ik heb een vraag ivm een live cd, kan iemand me even helpen aub?
<OerHeks> Stel je vraag, msschien weet iemand het antwoord :-)
<student> hoe kan je gemakkelijk gegevens van windows schijf nog kopieren via live cd?
<OerHeks> ja, het enige wat je hoeft te doen, in de live omgeving, is ntfs-3g installeren. daarna kan je prima copieren.
<student>  ok tnx :)
<OerHeks> zoek dan in software centrum ntfs, dan komt ntfs-3g boven.
<OerHeks> daaarna zijn je partities te benaderen, en staan al op je unity balk, als ik het goed herinner.
<student> danku voor de snelle hulp ;)
<lg188> hey, ik was bezig met een ftp server op te zetten,
<lg188> en uhm ik vroeg me af
<lg188> als ik een bepaalde user wil toevoegen hoe moet ik dat dan doen?
<lg188> en als ik die een andere start directory kan geven?
<lg188> normaal sftop gaat toch over ssh he?
<lg188> nu werkt het magisch ineens wel
<lg188> kent iemand goede software om de media van men server beschikbaar te maken aan mijn LAN netwerk?
<timo^> OerHeks: tegenwoordig is ntfs-3g niet meer nodig ;)
<timo^> ubuntu ondersteunt NTFS goed genoeg ootb
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<lg188> wanneer ik de package noip2 probeer te instaleren krijg ik de error dat ik hij die niet kan vinden
<lg188> heb nogtans een apt-get update gedaan
<OerHeks> dat kan. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/noip2.8.html
<lordievader> lg188: Wellicht dat je hier iets aan hebt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148813/how-do-i-install-the-no-ip-package-on-12-04
<OerHeks> dat is de oplossing idd, het is verdwenen na oneiric > http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=noip2
<lg188> heb  van source gebouw?
<lordievader> Er is best veel verdwenen... Kom de laatste tijd steeds op packages die niet meer bestaan in 12.04.
<lg188> OerHeks, lordievader: Thanks
<lordievader> lg188: Graag gedaan.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-18
<lordievader> Hallo allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Corelmen> Goedemiddag
<Corelmen> is er een commando om te zien wat de systeem temperatuur is in ubuntu server
<lordievader> Corelmen: sensors, het zou kunnen dat je eerst nog een package moet installeeren.
<lordievader> Corelmen: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<lordievader> Corelmen: Na de installatie moeten de sensors worden gedetecteerd, dit gebeurt met het commando sensors-detect.
<CORELMEN> dankje wel lordievader ik ga het zo proberen nu eer server error oplossten
<Corelmen> hij ging spontaan uit mogelijk toch te warn xD
<Corelmen> maar thx foor info
<lordievader> Corelmen: Met dit weer is dat zeer goed mogelijk.
<Corelmen> ja
<Corelmen> hij staat op scouting in een hokkie het is maar een prutsserver om dingen te testen
<Corelmen> maar toch niet goed gekoelt
<lordievader> Corelmen: Tja, mijn server doet het best goed, maar 40 graden :)
<Corelmen> nice
<Corelmen> ja dit hokkie staat zegmaar op de zon meest tijd van de dag
<lordievader> Corelmen: Maargoed, als het een server is om dingen te testen is het misschien een optie om hem uit te schakelen?
<Corelmen> ja
<Corelmen> dat staat i ook als we er niet zij
<Corelmen> alleen hij heeft vanaf woensdag aangestaan
<lordievader> Corelmen: En hij is maar een keer gecrashed? Doet ie goed, als de koeling echt zo prut is als je zegt.
<Corelmen> lordievader: vanwegen de warmte hij staat vol in de zon en het zijn 2 pc is een dus ze maken mekaar ook warm.
<lordievader> Corelmen: Ben nu wel benieuwd naar de temperatuur waarop ze lopen.
<Corelmen> lordievader: hij start weer op. We gaan nu effe kijken hoe warm die wordt.
<lordievader> :)
<Corelmen> lordievader: nogsteeds bezig met opstarten xD
<Corelmen> lordievader: hij ziet geen sensors
<lordievader> Corelmen: Je hebt de sensors-detect uitgevoerd (met root rechten) neem ik aan?
<Corelmen> ja
<Corelmen> heb ik gedaan
<lordievader> Corelmen: Hmm, is het een oud systeem?
<Corelmen> poweredge 600c oude desktop
<lordievader> Corelmen: Een oude desktop die hier boven staat kan ook geen sensors vinden...
<Corelmen> sorry
<Corelmen> poweredge 600sc
<lordievader> Corelmen: Aha, ik mis een stap, heb je de sensors drivers geladen?
<lordievader> Corelmen: http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/enabling-hardware-sensors-in-linux/
<Corelmen> ik ga dat effe proberen
<Corelmen> lordievader: hddtemp install krijg ik te zien dat ik een ip in moet vullen dat gewoon het static ip van de server op 127.0.0.1
<lordievader> Corelmen: Localhost gewoon ja.
<lordievader> Corelmen: En weet je al hoe warm hij is?
<Corelmen> 45 graden inmiddels
<Corelmen> staat nu 1 uurtje aan
<lordievader> Corelmen: Dat is nog best netjes, gezien de buitentemperatuur.
<Corelmen> maar hij staat een uurtje aan pas eh
<lordievader> Corelmen: Ach als die temperatuur een beetje stabiel is, zal dat wel zo blijven.
<Corelmen> okaay
<Chat3872> Hoi allemaal
<lordievader> Hey Chat3872, hoe gaat het ermee?
<Chat3872> Zit net hier met smartphone. Is ff wennen
<psilo23> Is er iemand hier die Despotify aan de praat heeft gekregen op een 64bit machine die 12.04 draait ?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-12
<Guest67022> hello?
<Deceptor> Goedendag
<Deceptor> iemand die mij toevallig hiermee kan helpen http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/controleer-veranderingen-van-rechten-en-krijg-een-melding-per-mail/
<deceptor_> test
<Noirplayer> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-14
<Pattattezak> Momenteel kan ik niks installeren via het softwarecentrum. Waar vind ik de commadoline voor de terminal om dit opnieuw mogelijk te maken?
<Vistaus> test
<Fermata> Hallo Vistaus!
<Fermata> (Stefan de Vries hier. ;-) )
<Vistaus> Hallo Fermata!
<Vistaus> slash Stefan
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-15
<RobHaz> OMG
<RobHaz> CHek dit
<Deceptor_> gast...
<RobHaz> dit is eht ubuntu true!
<RobHaz> http://www.skoftenmedia.com/images/picdump/373/08.jpg
<OerHeks> dat soort domme sites met rotzooi gaarne hier niet verspreiden.
<Mickeytje> Goededag heren.
<Mickeytje> en dames.
<RobHaz> OerHeks: wat?
<Deceptor_> Hoi Mickeytje
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-16
<Schall> Goodmorning
<Schall> can I ask in dutch, or is english the language?
<Gotiniens> This is the dutch channel, so dutch please
<Schall> Aha. Dank
<Schall> Ik heb net een pc geupgrade naar 12.04, en krijg na de reboot de mededeling waiting on network configuration.
<Schall> en ik heb dan ook geen netwerk
<Schall> omdat er net onder 10.04 een upgrade naar binnen is gekomen weet ik dat de realtec kaart het doet onder 10.04
<Schall> hoe zet ik die kaart aan onder 12.04?
<Beperkingmeid> hoi spreekt hier iedreen Nederlands?
<Beperkingmeid> Want ik spreek wel Nederlands!!
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-17
<lg188> Goede middag, ik heb een probleempje met men audio. Na een driver update in windows 7 te doen, werkt men audio daar en op linux niet meer. Wat zou er kunnen gebeurt zijn?
<lg188> De hardware wordt nog wel gededecteer maar er komt niks uit
<Cugel_> Het een hoeft niet noodzakelijk met het ander in verband te staan.
<lg188> Dat zou kunnen
<lg188> Ik probeer gewoon audio op men laptop te krijgen
<OerHeks> Open je terminal:  alsamixer # en kijk of er iets gemute is?
<OerHeks> of met F6 de juiste geluidskaart selecteren?
<lg188> Alles staat tot aan het groene
<lg188> auto mute staat op disabled
<lg188> en loopback ook
<lg188> nog steeds geen geluid
<Gotiniens> heb je een knop op je pc om al het geluid uit te zetten?
<lg188> ja, en die zijn lampje is wit ipv oranje
<Gotiniens> Heb je geluid als je de knop omzet?
<lg188> En als ik er nu op druk wordt die niet oranje zoals het hoort
<Gotiniens> onder windows werkt dat nog wel?
<lg188> dat die van kleur veranderd en "mute" ja
<_-_Robin_-_> Goeiedag
<Fermata> Hallo.
<_-_Robin_-_> Kunt u mij misschien helpen met scripts van een synology?
<_-_Robin_-_> Het is op basis van Ubunutu
<Fermata> Daar heb ik helaas geen verstand van. :(
<_-_Robin_-_> jammer niks aan te doen
<Gotiniens> Ik neem aan dat het gewoon bash scripting is?
<_-_Robin_-_> Ja klopt
<Gotiniens> daar kan ik waarschijnlijk wel mee helpen
<Gotiniens> lg188: ik zou zo niet weten waar dat aan kan liggen
<_-_Robin_-_> Super ik heb een synology 213+ met een "thuisdirectory"
<lg188> Gotiniens: mhm, ik zal nog wat verder zoeken maar ik ben al 2 dagen aan het zoeken
<_-_Robin_-_> Als je in logt krijg je een standaard map te zien genaamd Home, hier in zet hij voor de programma's standaard mappen alleen als je inlogd op de gebruiker waar de map voor gecreerd is.
<lg188> Het enigste wat er fout lijkt te zijn is dat de hardware beschadigd is
<_-_Robin_-_> Krijg je dus ook al de mappen te zien wat ik wil voor mijn gebruikers is al deze mappen verbergen maar wel dat ze er in kunnen schrijven (Anders kan de e-mail niet meer binnen gehaald worden0
<Gotiniens> lg188: als het onder windows werkt, dan is de hardware toch goed?
<_-_Robin_-_> Maar ze mogen hem niet zien zodat ze er niet in kunnen rommelen
<_-_Robin_-_> heb zelf al diverse dingen geprobeerd alleen kom ik er niet meer uit
<lg188> Gotiniens: maar het werkt ook niet onder windows
<Gotiniens> _-_Robin_-_: beginnen die mappen met een .?
<_-_Robin_-_> <Gotiniens> in het script staat dit [home] 	valid users=%U 	comment=home 	writable=yes 	directory mode = 0111 	path=/var/services/homes/%U 	create mode = 0111 	browseable=no 	hide unreadable=yes
<_-_Robin_-_> Alleen die functie Hide werkt niet
<Gotiniens> _-_Robin_-_: dat is geen script, dat is een samba config file
<Gotiniens> samba is de software op je synology die de bestanden met windows deelt
<Gotiniens> maar dat is wel de plek voor je oplossing ;)
<Gotiniens> maar beginnen die mappen met een . ?
<Gotiniens> en bestanden
<_-_Robin_-_> U bedoelt als de bestands naam (Mijn excus ben de laatste weken al heel wat te weten gekomen in de script maar lang niet alle's)
<Gotiniens> de bestandsnaam van de bestanden die je niet wilt laten zien, begint die met een punt
<Gotiniens> bijv ".config"
<Gotiniens> of ".Mail"
<_-_Robin_-_> ah zo ja die ik niet wil laten zien heet in dit geval .maildit
<_-_Robin_-_> correctie .maildir
<Gotiniens> dat moet je in dat stukje wat je net hier plakte "hide dot files = yes" zetten
<Gotiniens> En dan je synology herstarten
<Gotiniens> mogelijk is het beter dat je in de admin interface van je synology die optie vind
<_-_Robin_-_> Klopt maar die optie zit niet in de synology
<lg188> brb
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Uw probleem?
<_-_Robin_-_> <Gotiniens> Dank u voor de hulp maar na een herstart zijn ze nog steeds zicht baar
<_-_Robin_-_> <Gotiniens> na herstart pakt hij ook de standaard in stellingen terug die bekend zijn
<Gotiniens> dus die regel is er uit gehaald?
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Je kunt gewoon SSH inschakelen he?
<_-_Robin_-_> Dit is mogelijk
<Gotiniens> kan best zijn dat synology bij een herstart alles weer reset, dan kan ik je niet echt helpen ben ik bang
<_-_Robin_-_> <Gotiniens> geen probleem in iedergeval bedankt!
<Gotiniens> was de regel wel goed opgeslagen?
<Gotiniens> linux text editors kunnen nogal verwarrend zijn als je er niet mee bekent bent :)
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Ik snap het niet, je wilt gewoon de leesrechten van de gebruiker verwijderen?
<_-_Robin_-_> Heb de regel toegevoegd en hierna op geslagen en herstart maar de regel staat er nog wel maar werkt niet
<lord4163> The air is talking _-_Robin_-_
<_-_Robin_-_> <lord4163> Goeiedag, ik wil niet de leesrechten verwijderen indien ik dit doe kan ik mijn mail niet meer ophalen loopt via de NAS
<_-_Robin_-_> Wat ik wil is de standaard submappen die aangemaakt worden als je een programma instaleerd verbergen maar wel toegankelijk houden voor de user zodat ze er niet in kunnen rommelen,
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Weet je dat zeker?
<_-_Robin_-_> en voor de klanten de map structuur overzichtelijk houd
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Mail loopt namelijk niet via die gebruiker maar via een andere daemon denk ik.\
<Gotiniens> lord4163: dat is niet perse waar
<Gotiniens> er zijn daemons die de gebruikers mail opslaan in een dir in de homedir
<_-_Robin_-_> Klopt en dat doet deze daemon en als ik de privilegges van de mappen beperk en mijn mail binnen wil halen doet hij dit niet
<_-_Robin_-_> Het mail programma is overigens roundcube
<Gotiniens> _-_Robin_-_: doe eens een ps aux | grep smb
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Heb je het geprobeerd?
<_-_Robin_-_> nog niet deze regel moet ik ook toevoegen?
<_-_Robin_-_> of moet ik dit in SSH in typen
<Gotiniens> via ssh inderdaad
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: SSH inderdaad
<lg188> back
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Kun je het dan niet instellen via roundcube?
<_-_Robin_-_> nee hier zit geen optie voor deze is beperkt gemaakt voor synology
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Je kan hem zelf compileren en installeren als het moet denk ik?
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Waarom mogen de gebruikers die map dan niet lezen? Het is toch hun map? :P
<_-_Robin_-_> Dit zou mogelijk zijn als je juiste PSK kan instaleren
<_-_Robin_-_> Klopt maar ik wil voor de gebruikers de map structuur overzichtelijk houden, en een map van een mail programma hoeven ze van mij niet in te mogen rommelen
<_-_Robin_-_>  Server_Kaashoek> ps aux | grep smb ps: invalid option -- 'a' BusyBox v1.16.1 (2013-07-04 05:14:30 CST) multi-call binary.  Usage: ps  Report process status  Options:         w       Wide output  Server_Kaashoek> Server_Kaashoek> ps aux | grep smb -ash: Server_Kaashoek: not found Server_Kaashoek> ps: invalid option -- 'a' -ash: ps:: not found Server_Kaashoek> BusyBox v1.16.1 (2013-07-04 05:14:30 CST) multi-call binary. -ash: sy
<Gotiniens> hmmm
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Ik vind het een raar verhaal.
<Gotiniens> ik moet gaan
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Ik ben wel bekend met Synology, heb zelf een NAS en op stage een DS213+
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: maar roundcube ken ik niet, die mail gaat via php?
<_-_Robin_-__> Mijn excus de verbinding ging weg
<_-_Robin_-__> Maar dat kreeg ik als ik SSH root inlogde
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-__: Heb je geprobeerd de rechten bij Eigenaar Lezen uit te vinken?
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-__: Alleen bij Eigenaar dus.
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-__: Dat zal hem geen toegang geven (maar nogsteeds zichtbaar als het goed is)
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Moet ik het herhalen of had je het gelezen?
<_-_Robin_-_> Excus heb niks gelezen hij deed niks meer
<lord4163> Heb je geprobeerd de rechten bij Eigenaar Lezen uit te vinken? Alleen bij Eigenaar dus. Dat zal hem geen toegang geven (maar nogsteeds zichtbaar als het goed is)
<_-_Robin_-_> heb zelf tussen door nog geprobeerd maar in een andere submap .test en dan de regel hide dot files toegevoegd maar ook dit werkt niet
<_-_Robin_-_> Dit heb ik geprobeerd alleen dan wil de synology geen mail meer binnen halen heel apart:P
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Ok, eens kijken
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: maar ik neem niet aan dat de gebruikers via samba verbinden?
<_-_Robin_-_> Nee de gebruiker verbind via een eigenlogin van synology
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Je moet je synology trouwens wel herstarten
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Via webgui?
<_-_Robin_-_> om u een idee te geven hoe alle's er uit ziet http://www.synology.com/products/dsm_livedemo.php?lang=nld
<_-_Robin_-_> Ik gebruik de herstart optie die de synology login heeft gebouwt
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Ik weet ik bezit Synology DS107+ en heb ervaring met DS213+
<_-_Robin_-_> Oke zijn mooie aparaten:)
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Maar dat configuratie bestand wat je hebt aangepast geld alleen voor SAMBA
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Zeker :P
<_-_Robin_-_> Voor de synology heb ik een Config file editor daar in heb ik deze script aangepast naar:
<_-_Robin_-_> [home] 	valid users=%U 	comment=home 	writable=yes 	directory mode = 0111 	path=/var/services/homes/%U 	create mode = 0111 	browseable=no 	hide unreadable=yes 	hide dot files = yes
<_-_Robin_-_> waar nu 0111 staat stond eerst 0777 maar ook dit pastte hij niet aan
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Welk config file?
<_-_Robin_-_> smb.conf
<_-_Robin_-_> Het programma wat ik hier voor heb komt via package center http://packages.quadrat4.de
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Heb je ingelogd met de gebruiker "root" via SSH?
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Maar dat bestand heeft geen nut op de webgui.
<_-_Robin_-_> nee via config file editor
<_-_Robin_-_> smb.conf zit wel de map structuur?
<_-_Robin_-_> Deze bepaald dan alleen de structuur voor windows?
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Ja inderdaad.
<_-_Robin_-_> Aha dan wordt mij nu duidelijk waarom de werking in het filestation niet zichtbaar is
<_-_Robin_-_> Maar als ik dit op het filestation ook werkend wil maken welke file moet ik dan wijzigen?
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Ik heb geen idee eigenlijk
<lord4163> _-_Robin_-_: Weet niet of het überhaupt mogelijk is.
<_-_Robin_-_> Denk het wel heb in het bestand s99avahi.sh een map toegevoegd en die wordt ook zichtbaar in gedeelde mappen alleen niet in de file station
<NoirX> hi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-18
<NoirX> hoi
<BolleZijde> Iemand aanwezig?
<Fermata> o/
<BolleZijde> En dat betekent?
<rozebig> goede middag toppers
<rozebig> we zijn er weer
<BolleZijde> Goede middag, ik heb een vraag.
<Fermata> Ga jullie gang.
<rozebig> en anders ik wel
<rozebig> hihihihihi
<BolleZijde> Iedere keer als ik nieuwe software installeer gebeurt er iets onverwachts, loopt vast, zwart scherm of iets dergelijks.
<rozebig> hoe maak ik een dualboot met kubuntu en windaows 7
<BolleZijde> Is het raadzaam na iedere nieuwe installatie te resetten?
<Fermata> BolleZijde: welke software installeer je zoal?
<BolleZijde> CodeLite was de laatste.
<BolleZijde> Altijd uit het softwarecentrum, dat wel.
<BolleZijde> ChmSee, Xchat tot nog toe.
<BolleZijde> MySQL, Blender en OpenSim staan in de wachtrij.
<Gotiniens> is je geheugen nog wel goed?
<BolleZijde> BIOS klaagt er niet over, zegt netjes 1024Mb.
<Gotiniens> memtest86+ is een betere indicator
<Gotiniens> wordt standaard installed bij ubuntu
<Gotiniens> kan je tijdens het booten kiezen in het grub menu, een nachtje laten draaien, en dan kijken of hij error's laat zien
<BolleZijde> memtest in een terminal?
<BolleZijde> Nee, op deze computer staat alleen Ubuntu.
<Gotiniens> dan kan je het installen met apt-get
<trijntje> BolleZijde: als je tijdens het opstarten de shift ingedrukt houdt krijg je het grub menu
<trijntje> rozebig: eerst windows 7 installeren, dan kubuntu er naast
<rozebig> dank je hebben jullie wel eens van moborobo gehoort
<rozebig> en werkt het in wine
<rozebig> is net zo iets als kies van samsung
<trijntje> nooit van gehoord, je kan op de site van wine kijken of het wel onder wine werkt
<rozebig> ok dank je
<trijntje> maar over het algemeen is het beter om software voor linux te gebruiken, zeker als je met andere apparaten zoals je telefoon wilt werken
<trijntje> wine wil nog wel eens in de war raken van externe apparaten, en er zijn vast meer linux gebruikers met een samsung telefoon ;)
<rozebig> heb me suf gezocht daarom wil ik dan maar een dualboot maken
<rozebig> en voor aion(game) dat werkt ook niet onder linux
<rozebig> Partition(s) 2 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<rozebig> wat moet ik hier nu weer mee
<Gotiniens> rebooten zoals de melding al zegt
<Gotiniens> dit is een normale melding
<trijntje> rozebig: wat heb je precies gedaan?
<rozebig> heb geprobeerd windows op een andere schijf te instaleren maar na instalatie kubuntu zag ik die niet meer
<BolleZijde> Ben ik weer.
<rozebig> heb nu een ongealoceerde ruimte in mijn partitie en dat wil ik weer recht zetten
<rozebig> ik kopieer de boel eerst wel ff naar een andere schijf
<BolleZijde> Getest met Systeem test.
<BolleZijde> Geheugen: Passed, CPU: Passed, Disk: Passed.
<trijntje> BolleZijde: wat is Systeem test?
<BolleZijde> Zit in Ubuntu, test van alles, geluid, grafisch.
<trijntje> ow, checkbox, dat is niet goed genoeg
<BolleZijde> Onder de Dash bij geinstalleerde software.
<trijntje> je moet echt opnieuw opstarten, shift ingedrukt houden, en dan in het grub menu memtest kiezen. Die dan minstens 1 'pass' laten draaien
<Gotiniens> idd, kan alleeen geheugen testen dat niet gebruikt wordt, als je in ubuntu dus een geheugen test doet kan een groot deel van je geheugen niet getest worden
<Gotiniens> memtest is een zeer klein OS, wat maar 1 ding kan: geheugen testen. daardoor gebruikt het maar heel weinig geheugen, en is dus een betere test
<BolleZijde> Checkbox heb ik gevonden, ik zal grub proberen.
<BolleZijde> Dat klinkt zeer aannemelijk Gotiniens.
<trijntje> als het goed is schuift memtest zichzelf ook op in het geheugen, zodat alles getest wordt
<trijntje> denk ik iig, 'reserved blocks' veranderd volgens mij wel tijdens het draaien van de test
<BolleZijde> Ik ga proberen.
<BolleZijde> Ben ik weer, geheugentest doorstaan.
<trijntje> hmm, hoeveel RAM en swap heeft de pc?
<BolleZijde> 1024Mb RAM net zoveel swap-partitie, standaard installatie.
<trijntje> en wat gaat er precies fout bij het installeren van software?
<BolleZijde> Na een nieuwe installatie loopt het na enige tijd vast, muis blijft stilstaan, beeldscherm wordt zwart of er verschijnt een soort geheugendump.
<BolleZijde> Het enige is dan nog resetten.
<BolleZijde> En dat ga ik dan nu dus na iedere nieuwe installatie gewoon maar doen, kan het beter doen op een moment dat *mij* schikt dan ertoe gedwongen worden.
<BolleZijde> Moet ik checkbox overigens met apt-get installeren?
<trijntje> nee, checkbox is de naam van het programma 'systeem testen'
<trijntje> Wat bedoel je met 'na een nieuwe installatie', bij het installeren van software of bij het installeren van ubuntu zelf?
<Gotiniens> ik heb geen idee wat checkbox is, maar inprincipe moet je alles via apt-get installeren
<BolleZijde> Sla ik het op de command-line intyp komt er 'command not found'
<trijntje> checkbox-qt
<trijntje> je kan een commando laten aanvullen door op <tab> te drukken
<BolleZijde> Dat ga ik proberen, nuttige tip, dank.
<BolleZijde> Voorlopig ben ik er weer even uit en ga sluiten.
<BolleZijde> Wens U allen een smakelijke maaltijd en tot ziens.
<rozebig> hier zijn we weer
<rozebig> heeft iemand verstand van gpt TABLE
<rozebig> hallo mensen ik heb weer eens hulp nodig
<rozebig> ik heb eenprobleem met gpt partitie
<peruano_cool> hallo
<peruano_cool> hi
<peruano_cool> hola
<peruano_cool> :)
<peruano_cool> jeje
<BolleZijde> Ben ik weer
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-11
<mauro> wie kan mij vertellen hoe ik een download in het softwarecenter die blijft hangen kan verwijderen
<trijntje> mauro: kan je het softwarecentrum niet gewoon afsluiten?
<lordievader> Zoiets zat ik ook te denken, en daarna lekker apt gebruiken :P
<mauro> nee helaas , of ja kan wel afsluiten maar kan verder ook nix meer downloaden , het hele softwarecenter verwijderen kan ook niet via terminal omdat er gevraagd wordt of er nog iets bezig is
<mauro> E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11: Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Is deze in gebruik door een ander proces?
<trijntje> mauro: start de computer maar opnieuw op dan, dan wordt de lock ook weer vrijgegeven
<lordievader> Of verwijder de lock...
<lordievader> Gegeven dat apt/dpkg niet meer draait.
<mauro> hoe verwijder ik die lock?
<lordievader> mauro: Apt en/of dpkg draaien niet?
<trijntje> daarom is het veiliger om opnieuw op te starten ;)
<lordievader> trijntje: Maar rebooten... :(
<mauro> opnieuw opstarten heeft nix uitgehaald blijft gelijk
<trijntje> mauro: heb je dat al gedaan dan?
<mauro> al eerder ja
<lordievader> mauro: Verwijder de lock: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mauro> net gedaan , de download blijft bestaan en verwijderd niet , blijft bezig met zoeken
<trijntje> mauro: ik dacht dat je het softwarecentrum eerst had afsgesloten?
<mauro> ja had ik ook
<trijntje> wat bedoel je dan met 'de download blijft bestaan' als het programma gesloten is?
<lordievader> Ik was ook in de veronderstelling dat het software centrum was afgesloten.
<mauro> na opnieuw het softwarecenter geopend te hebben blijf die ene zoeken
<trijntje> sluit het softwarecentrum opnieuw, en voer dan het volgende uit in de terminal
<trijntje> sudo apt-get check
<mauro> E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.
<trijntje> doe dat maar
<trijntje> wat probeer je trouwens te installeren?
<mauro> nou ik zie net dat het dropbox is geweest , zegt nu dat download 100% is dus ga even zien wat er is gebeurd
<mauro> het staat er nog steeds
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<mauro> 12.04 lts
<trijntje> en hoe kom je aan dropbox? Die zit niet in de standaard softwarebronnen of wel?
<mauro> jawel , en ik had voorheen dat in gebruik
<lordievader> Yayy, 3rd party meuk...
<trijntje> ok, sluit het softwarecentrum, en doe weer apt-check
<trijntje> je moet maar niet zelf dingen doen tussendoor, anders moeten we de hele tijd weer terug naar af
<mauro> dat zal maar aangezien ubuntu iedere keer vastliep na de hardware update heb ik ubuntu opnieuw op mijn pc moetten instaleren
<lordievader> trijntje: Dat zeg ik 3rd party meuk, een van de redenen dat ik een hekel heb aan het software centrum.
<trijntje> lordievader: ik denk niet dat het third party is: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/nautilus-dropbox/
<trijntje> mauro: ik bedoel nu, het heeft geen zin om steeds het softwarecentrum te openen als dat steeds vastloopt
<lordievader> trijntje: Hij staat niet in de default repos ;)
<trijntje> mauro: wat is de uitvoer van sudo apt-get check
<mauro> E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11: Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Is deze in gebruik door een ander proces?
<lordievader> mauro: Is it?
<trijntje> ok, is het softwarecentrum gesloten?
<mauro> ja
<lordievader> mauro: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<trijntje> en er zijn geen andere processen die met pakketten bezig zijn? apt of updates of iets dergelijks?
<mauro> nee alleen die ene
<trijntje> wat zegt het commando van lordievader hier boven?
<mauro> E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11: Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Is deze in gebruik door een ander proces?
<trijntje> nee, dat klopt niet, dit commando:
<trijntje> lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mauro> ja dat ja
<trijntje> kan je dat commando uitvoeren en de uitvoer + commando op pastebin.com zetten?
<trijntje> of gewoon hier plakken
<lordievader> Doe maar niet hier plakken, pastebin!
<mauro> waar en wat is pastebin nu weer ?
<trijntje> mauro: laat pastebin maar zitten, dat commando geeft toch weinig uitvoer
<trijntje> voer lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock uit en vertel ons wat er gebeurt
<lordievader> trijntje: Hoeft niet...
<mauro> mauro@mauro-NM789AA-ABH-CQ5012NL:~$ lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock mauro@mauro-NM789AA-ABH-CQ5012NL:~$
<mauro> dus gebeurt eigenlijk niks
<trijntje> mooi, dan zijn er geen programma's meer met pakketten bezig
<trijntje> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<trijntje> sudo apt-get check
<trijntje> en wat is dan de uitvoer van apt-get check
<mauro> E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.
<trijntje> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<trijntje> en je kan de uitvoer van dat commando op www.pastebin.com zetten, en dan de link hier plaatsen
<mauro> moet eerst inschrijven
<trijntje> wat?
<trijntje> je hoeft helemaal niet in te schrijven, je kan gewoon de tekst plakken en gaan
<mauro> gedaan maar de link is en blijft www.pastebin.com
<trijntje> je plakt de tekst onder 'new paste', en dan klik je op 'submit'
<mauro> http://pastebin.com/4y5Qegvy
<trijntje> kan je de volledige uitvoer plaatsen? Dus totdat er weer een regel met mauro@mauro begint?
<mauro> er komt daarna geen nieuwe regel meer me , mauro@mauro ......
<trijntje> dan is het commando nog bezig
<trijntje> je komt altijd terug bij de prompt (mauro@mauro-NM789AA-ABH-CQ5012NL:~$) nadat een programma klaar is
<mauro> dan wacht ik wel
<trijntje> ik denk dat het een probleem met dropbox zelf is, hun site ligt er tijdelijk uit ofzo
<mauro> maar ik moet toch wel een download die het niet doet toch kunnen verwijderen ?
<trijntje> ja, je kan proberen dropbox te verwijderen
<trijntje> sudo apt-get remove nautilus-dropbox
<lordievader> Is dat niet alleen de link naar nautilus?
<trijntje> maar dat kan niet terwijl de installatie nog bezig is, en misschien kan het sowieso niet als er nog handelingen in de wachtrij staan
<lordievader> mauro: Zou je de output van "dpkg -l| grep dropbox" willen geven?
<lordievader> Via pastebin als het even kan ;)
 * trijntje is afk
<mauro> http://pastebin.com/8vqkzV2y
<lordievader> Hmm, je zou denken dat er meer is. Goed voor trijntje zijn commando uit.
<mauro> mauro@mauro-NM789AA-ABH-CQ5012NL:~$ sudo apt-get remove nautilus-dropbox [sudo] password for mauro:  E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11: Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Is deze in gebruik door een ander proces?
<lordievader> mauro: Draait dpkg not ergens?
<lordievader> mauro: Of heb je het software centrum weer geopened?
<mauro> nee , heb verder niks nergens open behalve dit en terminal vensters
<mauro> en als die andere comando nog bezig is volgens trijntje ???
<lordievader> mauro: Heb je een promt terug na het uitvoeren van dpkg --configure -a?
<mauro> nee nog niets
<lordievader> mauro: Die is nog bezig?
<mauro> ja , wat trijntje al eerder zei , zolang er geen nieuwe regel met mauro@mauro ... komt is er nog iets bezig
<lordievader> mauro: Dan moet je daar eerst op wachten ;)
<trijntje> ja, maar ik zie dat die dpkg --configure dropbox zelf download, dus ik denk dat daar het probleem zit, met de download van dropbox
<mauro> heb ook al geprobeerd om het hele softwarecentrum te verwijdern maar zelfs dat lukt niet
<mauro> dan heb ik ook nog een issue met de flashplayer die niet werkt
<trijntje> mauro: het softwarecentrum is alleen een mooie buitenkant voor apt-get, dus dat verwijderen heeft geen zin
<miranda> ik kan geen cds meer branden in het programma brasero, ik krijg naast het vakje van burn image file te staan.
<miranda> hoe krijg ik dat daar weg zodat ik weer cds kan branden ipv alleen maar covers te maken..
<satshow> kent iemand het programma vnstat in combinatie met conky?
<satshow> heb het hier iets meer dan een week draaien, statistieken worden getoond maar van de maand niet. Roep ik het via de terminal op de output dan wordt het wel getoond
<OerHeks> vnstat -m -i eth0
<satshow> ja dat werkt geen probleem
<OerHeks> nooit gebruikt in conky, ik vind wel dit voorbeeld http://www.khattam.info/howto-display-daily-weekly-monthly-internet-traffic-totals-on-desktop-using-conky-2010-11-09.html
<satshow> maar zie niks in mijn conky
<OerHeks> hmm moet je je pc dan niet minimaal een maand aan hebben staan?
<satshow> even kijken
<OerHeks> oeptime
<satshow> ja daar zat ik ook aan te denken want de dag, week ed wordt wel gewoon getoond
<OerHeks> http://www.khattam.info/howto-display-daily-weekly-monthly-internet-traffic-totals-on-desktop-using-conky-2010-11-09.html
<OerHeks> 1 minuut is 1 minuut van de week, dan heb je al 1 dag
<satshow> ja maar ook een deel van de maand :)
<satshow> hmmf site wil niet open
<satshow> ah nu wel even lezen
<OerHeks> onze duitse vrienden hebben ook altijd goede info http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky/Skripte
<satshow> even neuzen
<satshow> maakt niks uit, heb ze in mijn conky gezet maar geven even goed geen data
<OerHeks> dan zou er iemand naar de code moeten kijken
<hans_> goede avond
<OerHeks> :-)
<hans_> hoi
<Fermata> o/
<hans_> zit op mijn vakantie adres weer eens te klooien
<hans_> hen een dark them maar zie nu niet wat ik typein hexchat
<hans_> hihihihi
<hans_> heb weer wat te doen hoe ik dit nu weer oplos
<hans_> in youutbe is het in de searchbalk wit op wit
<OerHeks> youtube geintje, vakantie is vakantie
<hans_> hihihi
<hans_> kan het niet laten
<hans_> ff reboot
<DenBeiren> iemand aanwezig die zou kunnen helpen een samba probleem te troubleshooten?
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Wat is je probleem?
<DenBeiren> rechtenissues op een zentyal servermachine
<DenBeiren> heb je ervaring met zentyal?
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Nope, nooit van gehoord zelfs.
<DenBeiren> de opvolger van ebox
<lordievader> Ook nooit van gehoord ;)
<lordievader> Maargoed, wat voor een rechten issue is het?
<DenBeiren> die mensen komen van een "oude" 8.04 buntu server met eigelijk alleen samba in gebruik
<DenBeiren> ik heb de data met rsync naar een andere server overgezet, de install van zentyal gedaan, users aangemaakt, deze in groepen gestopt
<DenBeiren> dan shares aangemaakt,
<DenBeiren> groepen rechten gegeven op de shares en de data middels rsync teruggezet
<DenBeiren> waarschijnlijk overschrijft rsync iets van rechten of ownership waardoor ze dus niet meer aan hun bestanden kunnen komen, tenzij ik chmod naar 777 (wat niet kan uiteraard)
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Wat waarschijnlijker is is dat ze de anonieme gebruiker gebruiken en daardoor als world worden gezien. Hebben de users een smbpassword?
<DenBeiren> elke user heeft een pass gekregen middels de UI van zentyal
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Maar geeft die ze ook een smbpasswd?
<DenBeiren> waar kan ik dat checken?
<lordievader> Err goede vraag, geen flauw idee eigenlijk.
<DenBeiren> vaag verhaal,..
<DenBeiren> zal wel iets stoms zijn, maar ik zie het iig over het hoofd
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Neem een test user zou ik zeggen, geef die een smbpasswd en kijk of het dan wel naar behoren werkt.
<DenBeiren> uhu
<DenBeiren> zal mij er morgen eens op toeleggen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-12
<Goudvink3919> hallo is er al iemand
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-13
<Guest55266> hallo
<trijntje> hoi Guest55266
<Guest55266> ik heb ubuntu gedownload en hoe ik het ook op dvd brand, de laptop wil er niet mee opstarten, doe ik windows cd erin srtart ie wel ermee op
<Guest55266> weet je hier raad mee?
<trijntje> hoe heb je de dvd gebrand?
<Guest55266> als iso en ook als HFS+
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<Guest55266> thanks ik ga het even lezen
<trijntje> je kan ook een usb stick gebruiken als je wilt
<trijntje> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest55266> ik kan de md5sum voor mac niet vinden
<Guest55266> ik voer de commando uit md5 ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso  maar hij zegt no such file or directory
<lordievader> Guest55266: Bestaat de file in je cwd?
<Guest55266> wat is cwd
<lordievader> current working directory
<Guest55266> ik snap niet hoe ik dit moet doen
<Guest55266> ik heb ubuntu in de download folder en doe via de terminal van de mac het commando invoeren
<ThePadawan> iemand hier met zabbix ervaring
<Fermata> icm Ubuntu?
<ThePadawan> mja probeer een LLD te creeren die controleert of het ssl certificaat nog geldig is
<Fermata> In #zabbix zitten een boel mensen.
<ThePadawan> mjah al genoeg in zitten rondklooien
<Fermata> Hulp voor Ubuntu is hier.
<Fermata> Hulp voor andere dingen is ergens anders. ;)
<lordievader> ThePadawan: Er is een #zabbix ;)
<Fermata> Dat zei ik ja.
<Fermata> :P
<Fermata> Maar toch fijn dat je er bent, lordievader! ;)
<lordievader> Fermata: #zabbix werd niet specifiek genoemt ;)
<lordievader> Nvm...
<Fermata> 12:37 < Fermata> In #zabbix zitten een boel mensen.
<Fermata> Hm.
<lordievader> Koffie is uitgewerkt, gelukkig heb ik een nieuwe naast mij staan.
 * ThePadawan_afk brengt hangt intraveneus een bakster koffie aan lordievader
<prutser> goedemiddag kan iemand mij vertelen  hoe ik het bestandssysteemfilter stuurprogramma kan activeren
<prutser> en omdat ik last heb van een inbreker in mijn systeem hoe deze te weren en  mijn systeem weer dicht krijg
<prutser> ik heb nog te weinig kennis opgedaan om dit al te beheersen
<prutser> tis of weer via de modem dan weer desktop dan via de wifi van mijn telefoon dan bluetooth ik wordt er dol van
<lordievader> prutser: Bestandsysteemfilter driver? Waar heb je het over? En hoe weet je dat je de intrusion gedetecteerd?
<trijntje> inderdaad, hoe weet je dat je last hebt van een inbreker? Dat is eigenlijk niet mogelijk als je een up-to-date versie van ubuntu gebruikt
<prutser> ik wilde avast antivirus instaleren en de instalatie maneger zij dat dat stuurprogramma eerst geactiveerd moest worden en verwierp daar na de instalatie
<prutser> ik heb ook wine an mijn system toegevoegd en wil er nu een antivirus op en tegen toegang wat kunt u mij adviseren
<prutser> ?
<prutser> de intrusion vind ik terug in de bestanden op mijn desktop ik kom afbeeldingen tegen die gebruikt zijn voor de display van mijn mobiele telefoon zoals het accu logo netwerk balkjes en 3 en 4 g symbool om mijn display na te bootsen
<lordievader> prutser: In Ubuntu heb je geen anti-virus nodig. Daarboven op gaat een Windows AV al helemaal niet werken.
<lordievader> prutser: Temp bestanden van programma's?
<prutser> en bij t uitwillen voeren van de aplicaties gui ed zijn er gewoon bepaalde die continu vastlopen
<lordievader> Dat heeft niks met inbraken te maken
<prutser> en heb gisteren mijn upgrade naar 14.04 lts gedaan
<prutser> ik vond die bestanden bij recentelijk gebruikt en in temp
<trijntje> prutser: waar zag je die bestanden exact? Ubuntu heeft geen map 'recentelijk gebruikt' of 'temp'
<prutser> ik weet ook door modemproblemen en met de dvr en de tv en de telefonie dat ie zich vast rotlacht en mij alles ziet proberen
<trijntje> prutser: niemand heeft jouw systeem gehackt, maak je niet druk. Dat er soms dingen misgaan is normaal met computers, zelfs als je ubuntu gebrukt ;)
<prutser> trijntje het is echt zo  lees maar even terug over de images van mijn telefoon display die ik eerder vermelde  en ik ben er zeker van ik knok er al 6 jaar tegen
<prutser> ben alles aan fotos videos herineringen van mijn dochter lles kwijt schijven zijn gewoon ineens onbruikbaar cameras houden er mee op ik heb gezeur met alles wat electrisch is en wat maar verbinding kan maken
<prutser> en das best lastig
<trijntje> prutser: ik heb terug gelezen, en je bent niet gehackt. Ubuntu is uberhaupt niet hackbaar, en daarnaast zit je achter een dubbele firewall
<prutser> en trijntje het gaat de hele tijd verkeerd begint al bij systeemfouten bij t opstarten
<trijntje> prutser: als je specifieke problemen hebt kunnen wij je helpen met die oplossen, maar ik zit hier al bijna 10 jaar en ik heb nog nooit iemand gezien die gehackt was of een virus kreeg al hij ubuntu gebruikte
<prutser> trijntje  het zit m waarschijnlijk in  t netwerk nu en ik kan zelf de configuratie van firewall en netwerken nog niet
<prutser> trijntje ik snap wat je zegt maar ik ben een geval apart ik ben al 6 jaar iemands doelwit
<prutser> en daarom stapte ik ook over naar ubuntu omdat ik windows 5 keer in de maand moest herinstaleren en 20 wachtwoorden en emailadressen  en gebruikersaccounts aan moest maken per maand
<prutser> ik heb wel specefieken
<prutser> vraag 1 waar begn ik mee om mijn systeen zo dicht als beton te krijgen ?
<lordievader> prutser: Als dat waar is zijn wij niet degene die jou kunnen helpen. Verzamel bewijs en stap hiermee naar de Politie. Inbreken op iemand zijn Wifi, etc, is nog steeds strafbaar.
<prutser> ik heb de ufw aan gezet en inkomend en uitgaand allebei dichtzitten volgens de gui
<prutser> de politie doet niks daar was ik al een jaar geleden
<prutser> ze snappen dat niet
<trijntje> prutser: ok, als er iets op jouw systeem staat kan je dat met een anti virus scan vinden, installeer het programma clamtk en scan daarmee je hele computer
<prutser> je kunt ze een kapot raam laten zien dat herkennen ze maar de jan de agent op t bureau klappert met zijn oren als ik begin te praten
<trijntje> prutser: je praat hier met twee computer experts, en we denken allebij dat je niet gehackt bent. Daarnaast geef je zelf al aan dat je nog niet veel van ubuntu weet. Kan het niet zo zijn dat je je vergist, zeker als de politie ook denk dat het niets is?
<Guest55266> ben ik weer
<Guest55266> ik heb de md5 code, wat nu ermee te doen
<Guest55266> waar moet ik die laten controleren?
<prutser> de politie neemt de tijd niet  ik wet het echt zeker trijntje en het zit overal in zoals ik al zei  in de modem de telefoon (mobiel)dvr en mijn systeem de tv echt klote
<prutser> moet ik clam instellen met proxy?
<prutser> wat dat ook mag zijn
<trijntje> prutser: nee, zonder proxy
<lordievader> Guest55266: Die moet je zelf checken met wat er op de download pagina staat ;)
<trijntje> Guest55266: google maar met de md5 sum, als i goed is kom jeo p een pagina van ubuntu terecht
<Guest55266> oke thanks, ga ik nu doen
<lordievader> prutser: Wil je op je taal gebruik letten, Ubuntu kanalen zijn family friendly.
<prutser> sorry lordvader
<prutser> clam loopt ook vast
<trijntje> prutser: Ik geloof je dat je zeker weet dat alle apparaten in je huis gehackt zijn, maar zoals je zelf zegt weet je niet veel van computers en electronica. Kan het dus niet zo zijn dat je je vergist?
<prutser> nee 100 procent zeker
<prutser> daar ben ik al 6 jaar ziek van
<trijntje> prutser: je zegt 'clam loopt ook vast', kan je precies uitleggen wat je hebt gedaan en wat je op je scherm ziet?
<prutser> maar wegbrengen naar een computerwinkel kan ik niet meer betalen  dat heeft al een kapitaal gekost deze hebben mijn situatie ook bevestigd maar er zijn er al 3 die het opgegeven hebben om mijn pc te willen proberen te reparenen
<prutser> ik heb clam geinstaleerd en geopend na t verschijnen van clam word de toepassing zwart
<prutser> en reageerd niet meer krijg dan de vraag  of ik geforceerd afwil sluiten
<Guest55266> heb de nagekeken, de code is goed
<trijntje> prutser: ok, en start je de anti virus vanuit het menu?
<Guest55266> maar als ik het op dvd brand, dan start de laptop er niet mee op
<trijntje> Guest55266: wat staat er nu op je laptop? En welke versie avn ubuntu heb je gedownload? Heb je de wiki gevolgd bij het branden van de dvd?
<lordievader> Guest55266: Hoe brand je de dvd?
<Guest55266> als HFS+
<Guest55266> heb ook als iso gedaan
<prutser> win32 packer.private.exep geeft clam nu aan en  pua spamcasino en  spamcasino2
<Guest55266> en het zou ook dvd RW pakken
<trijntje> prutser: ah, dus hij is weer verder gegaan? Kan je een schermafdruk maken en die op http://imgur.com/ zetten zodat we kunnen zien wat er aan de hand is?
<prutser> wat is dat voor site
<prutser> de site verwelkomt me in mijn nieuwe huis
<prutser> beetje vreemd
<prutser> ik zie daar geen andere schermafdrukken
<lordievader> Guest55266: "al iso gedaan" wat bedoel je daarmee?
<Guest55266> dat ik het ook als iso gebrand heb op dvd
<prutser> trijntje?
<trijntje> prutser: dat is een site waar je foto's op kan zetten, maar ook schermafdrukken
<trijntje> de meeste mensen zetten er inderdaad foto's op, maar het is ook handig voor een schermafduk, vandaar
<Guest55266> nu staat windows vista, omdat ik ubuntu 14.04 niet erop kreeg
<Guest55266> en ik heb de wiki gevolgd
<lordievader> Guest55266: Als je letterlijk de iso brand naar de cd/dvd dan gaat het fout. Ik zou zeggen pak de link van trijntje er nog eens bij en volg die.
<prutser> trijntje hij staat reop
<prutser> erop
<Guest55266> ik doe aan de hand vd link
<Guest55266> ik ben nu het aan het branden met schijfhulpprogramma
<prutser> ik wou zonet nog een schermafbeelding maken van die logos van mijn mobiel en die zijn verdwenen uit onlangs gebruikt
<trijntje> prutser: kan je de link naar jouw schermafdruk geven? Er staan zoveel foto's op die pagina dat ik em niet zie
<prutser> http://imgur.com/BfJz7a
<trijntje> prutser: die link werkt niet, weet je zeker dat die klopt?
<prutser> http://imgur.com/BfJz7al
<trijntje> ah, dat zijn dus allemaal dingen in wine, waarom heb je wine geinstalleerd?
<prutser> om windows toepassingen te kunnen gebruiken
<prutser> maar dit zijn virussen??
<trijntje> zoals wat? Windows antivirus werkt toch niet voor ubuntu
<prutser> ik wou winzip gebrijken
<prutser> en magix music maker
<trijntje> ubuntu heeft standaard al een zip programma
<prutser> wist ik dus niet
<prutser> trijntje wat is voor de zekerheid voor mij een goed linux antivirusproduct?
<trijntje> clamtk
<prutser> ik wil voor t onzekere gaan
<prutser> is dat een complete oplossing ?
<prutser> bestaat er ook een antivirusprodukt waar spyware en netwerk bij in zit
<prutser> ?
<trijntje> prutser: spyware zit er bij, en het netwerk is standaard al beveiligd in ubuntu. En je hbet toch ook de uwf firewall aangezet?
<prutser> ja dat wel
<trijntje> dan zit je goed
<prutser> dus clam zou  voldoende moeten zijn maar nu ik wine heb geinstaleerd  zoek ik eigenlijk een degelijke scanner die windows en linux aan pakt. weet je er een?
<trijntje> prutser: het lijkt er trouwens op dat die dingen van wine geen virussen zijn, maar dat clamtk alleen waarschuwd dat ze dezelfde naam als windows bestanden hebben
<prutser> ok das helder
<trijntje> prutser: nee, en wine werkt vaak helemaal niet, alleen bepaalde programma's werken onder wine
<prutser> ja aer zitten best een hoop aplicaties ingebouwd
<trijntje> Als je ubuntu wilt gebruiken kan je het beste programma's voor ubuntu gebruiken, dat is wel zo makkelijk
<prutser> noem s wat antivirusprogrammas voor ubuntu ?
<prutser> in de ubuntu handleiding staat dat er genoeg zijn maar staat er niet 1 vermeld lol
<lordievader> prutser: Voor de meeste software bestaan en prima Linux alternatieven. Wine is vaak niet nodig.
<trijntje> ik dacht dus dat clamtk de enige is, omdat er zo weinig virussen voro ubuntu zijn. Het zou niet in het softwarecentrum staan als het geen goed programma was
<prutser> ok ik weet mijn weg in de alternatieven nog niet
<prutser> is er een paket in het softwarecenrum met  aplicaties/alternatieven
<prutser> en war ook informatie bij zit ?als beginnend prutser moet ik me goed inlezen
<trijntje> je kan beginnen met e ubuntu handleiding lezen, die is standaard geinstalleerd
<trijntje> zoek maar op 'help' in het menu
<prutser> ik zou er ook bijna geld voor overhebben om de oorzaak van mijn electronicaellende te kicken van t netwerk
<prutser> de help heb ik
<prutser> met de help bedoel je toch t grote blauwe vraagteken?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> dat is een geod begin
<trijntje> en je kan op onze wiki pagina rondkijken: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<prutser> weet je ook een aplicatie om een wifi te betreden die niet van mij is?
<prutser> maar van de vermmoedelijke dader
<trijntje> nee, en we ondersteunen hier ook geen illegale praktijken
<Maikel> ja prtuser
<Maikel> mail maar, geef ik je een duwtje de richting op
<Fermata> Dat lijkt me duidelijk ja.
<trijntje> we kunnen je hier helpen met je pc beveiligen, maar niet met inbreken op de pc van anderen, dat is strafbaar
<Maikel> maar het is niet makkelijk en zeker niet voor newbies
<Maikel> en natuurlijk louter educatief :P
<Maikel> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=airmon-ng moet genoeg zijn
<prutser> dank u maikel
<trijntje> nou, bekijk het dan maar, als je zelf gaat inbreken ga ik je niet meer helpen
<Maikel> prutser: hou je rekening er mee dat hier alles gelogt wordt, inclusief je ip en dat mensen graag praten hier?
<prutser> dan heb ik nog een vraag maikel weet jij een programma waarmee ik snapshots van mijn systeem kan maken   net zoiets als systeemherstel van windows?
<prutser> ja hou ik rekening mee
<prutser> ik mag informatie vragen toch?
<Maikel> rsnapshot
<prutser> vind ik dat in t software center van ubuntu?
<Maikel> dunno, ik ben geen ubuntu gebruiker, maar gebruik google eens.
<prutser> ik ben bang om google te gebruiken en dan iets verkeerds binnen t e halen en dan weer terug bij af ben
<prutser> ik ben echt nog maar een prutser lol
<Maikel> tja.
<prutser> ik heb r snapshot geinstaleerd maar  ik kan m niet terugvinden om te openen
<prutser> ?
<Guest55266> ik heb nou alle stappen goed doorlopen md5 klopt, branden van iso mijn schijfhulpprogramma is succesvol voltooid, en toch start de computer niet op met de ubuntu dvd
<lordievader> Guest55266: Wat zijn de contents van je dvd?
<Guest55266> als ik op de iso dubbelklik, zegt ie geen activeerbare bestandssystemen
<Guest55266> vanuit de mac
<Guest55266> als ik via de site naar steunpunten ga ik vind iemand in de buurt, en ik klik op bericht sturen dan open geen venster om dit daadwerkelijk te doen
<lordievader> Guest55266: Ik heb het niet over de iso, ik heb het over de contents op de cd/dvd.
<lordievader> Wat staat er op de dvd?
<Guest55266> de schijf die u erin heeft gedaan kan niet door deze computer worden gelezen, zegt de mac
<Guest55266> ik zie het dus ook niet terug in de finder
<Guest55266> ik heb de iso gebrand op een dvd+rw, moet het een +r zijn of -r is maakt dat niet uit
<prutser> nog 1 vraagje en dan weet ik denk ik weer genoeg voor vandaag
<prutser> bestaat er een gui aplicatie om websites te vertalen naar het nederlands?
<prutser> dus niet gewoon stukje tekst maar de hele pagina
<prutser> of plugins
<lordievader> Guest55266: Maakt als het goed is niet uit, je zei dat je hem met Windows had gebrand?
<Guest55266> nee met de mac
<Guest55266> via schijfhulpprogramma
<lordievader> prutser: Google Chrome/Chromium heeft een vertaal engine built-in.
<Guest55266> en wil het installeren op een windows laptop
<lordievader> Guest55266: Wut, een mac die iets brand en het vervolgens niet meer kan lezen?
<Fermata> Mits je google kunt vertrouwen.
<Guest55266> dat is ook vreemd ja, maar wel waar
<Guest55266> als ik dubbelklik op de iso dat op de mac staat, zegt ie geen activeerbare bestandssystemen
<Guest55266> kan iemand niet gewoon bij mij langskomen en hierbij helpen?
<Guest55266> zo word ubuntu ook niet populairder, kijk hoeveel moeite ik doe om te installeren, maar ja het is wel gratis, ik betaal liever iets waardoor dit wel goed verloopt, anders heb ik er ook niks aan
<prutser> dankjewel lordievader
<prutser> maikel wet je nog andere trucks als opcrack?
<Maikel> Ik heb je genoeg aanwijzingen gegeven
<Maikel> als je het niet hier mee lukt, dan kan ik je helaas niet verder helpen
<prutser> ok dank je
<Maikel> Wat je doet overtreed overigens wet 138 van het webboek van strafrecht
<Maikel> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computervredebreuk
<trijntje> Maikel: je overtreed zelf ook de wet door hem te helpen een misdrijf te begaan
<Guest55266> de iso zelf is al niet leesbaar, terwijl die md5 code wel klopt
<trijntje> Ik heb geen ervaring me Mac, probeer je ubuntu op een Mac te installeren?
<trijntje> Want dan moet je waarschijnlijk de Mac ISO hebben
<Guest55266> nee ik heb 2 laptops voor me, 1 mac, en de andere is nu leeg, zat windows vista op, op de lege wil ik ubuntu zetten
<trijntje> Ik weet het dan ook niet precies, probeer een live USB te maken
<Guest55266> in de bios kan ik niet kiezen om op te starten via USB
<trijntje> Unetbootin werk volgens mij ook op een Mac
<trijntje> Guest55266: het kan zijn dat de bios de USB als harddisk ziet
<Guest55266> de mac wil ik zo laten
<Guest55266> oke
<trijntje> Want als er vista op staat moet de bios van USB kunnen booten
<Guest55266> en hoe maak ik een live USB
<Guest55266> heb je een link
<trijntje> Google zegt http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<lordievader> Guest55266: Kwam de laptop origineel met Vista? Of heeft er nog XP op gestaan?
<Guest55266> origineel met vista
<Guest55266> ik kom er niet aan uit met de terminal commands
<Guest55266> heb de iso in de home directory staan
<Guest55266> hoe zou de command dan moeten zijn
<trijntje> Guest55266: welk commando snap je niet?
<kali_> hi ik gebruik versie 14.04, na update en herstart blijft scherm pikzwart. hoe kan ik update ongedaan maken?
<kali_> of standaard opstartproces onderbreken en wijzigen in safe-opstart proces zoals bij Windows?
<Guest55266> ik snap niet hoe je commando geeft om iso te veranderen in img
<Guest55266> in de terminal
<Guest55266> de iso staat nu in de home dir
<kali_> wat is iso?
<kali_> wie weet wat de terminal opdracht is voor systeem herstellen?
<Maikel> systeemherstellen?
<Maikel> dat is vaak rm -rvf / en dan alles opnieuw installeren
<Guest55266> ik ben nu wat verder
<Guest55266> heb een command ingevoerd en dan zegt ie no permission
<prutser> hallo ik heb een vraag ik wilde bij aircrack t airmon-ng comando in de terminal invoeren maar de terminal reageerd daar niet op
<prutser> weten jullie of bij ubuntu 14.04 dit anders moet?
<Maikel> prutser: in de linux gemeenschap is het normaal dat wij eerst RTFM doen,googlen en dan pas vragen.
<Fermata> Zeker bij ogenschijnlijk illegale activiteiten.
<Maikel> mooi artikel over systemd: https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/8/12/459
<Fermata> Ik heb net vandaag Slackware op m'n laptop gezet.
<Maikel> Dit is zo ubuntu: "Partially it's roiling subsurface commercial interests. Look, We can
<Maikel> make more money selling stuff to Linux users if there were a simpler
<Maikel> distro agnostic way to do that. Fuck choice, they'll like what they get"
<systeem> wat heb je toch tegen systemd
<Maikel> oh lol
<Maikel> Waar wil je dat ik begin?
<systeem> :P
<Maikel> binaire blobs, 1 deamon voor alles, klote overzicht, niet zomaar iets meer te scripten, slechte documentatie
<Fermata> Ingebouwde http-daemon die QR-codes kan serveren.
<Maikel> wtf, dat ook al
<Fermata> Het breekt de UNIX-filosofie van "een programma doet 1 ding heel erg goed".
<Maikel> en alles in plain code
<Fermata> Daarom heb ik net Slack geinstalleerd als vervanger voor Arch Linux.
<Fermata> Oh, en binary logs.
<Maikel> ;)
<systeem> hoorde laatst dat het bijna 600 duizend regels code bevat
<Maikel> wat is er dan niet aan te haten?
<Fermata> Mja, dat zegt me niet zo veel.
<Fermata> Ligt aan de taal en aan een heleboel andere dingen.
<systeem> en dat om een paar daemons op te starten :P
<systeem> maar we zullen het er toch mee moeten doen, het zit al in Red Hat 7
<Fermata> Slackware en Gentoo.  Ik blijf er zo lang mogelijk bij.
<AlwinK> goedeavond en eet smakelijk
<Fermata> Avond, AlwinK.
<AlwinK> ik ben nog steeds beginner
<AlwinK> pfff
<lordievader> AlwinK: Dacht je magisch van de ene op de andere dag van een beginner naar een expert te gaan?
<AlwinK> ik heb die usb toch echt onder mijn hoofdkussen gelegd
<Maikel> gheh
<AlwinK> maar goed, firifox werkt dus ik kan een hoop opzoeken
<AlwinK> ik krijg alleen een programme niet geinstalleerd omdat ubuntu dan een file mist, maar die staat er wel op... so, wat kan er mis zijn gegaan?
<lordievader> AlwinK: Wat probeer je te installeren, en hoe?
<AlwinK> een schaakpprogramma en met ./configure make make install die route
<lordievader> AlwinK: Hij staat niet in de repos?
<AlwinK> ja maar dat is dan een andere versie
<AlwinK> http://scidvspc.sourceforge.net/  < die wil ik
<lordievader> AlwinK: Kun je de output van make (of configure, waar het ook foutgaat) pastebinnen?
<trijntje> Guest55266: kan je Engels? Misschien kan je het dan in #ubuntu vragen, hier zit volgens mij niemand die mac gebruikt
<AlwinK> ok, ik kan ./coonfigure pipen naar pastebinit?
<trijntje> prutser: stop met het hacken van de buren, hoe onnozel ben je? Je weet toch dat dit strafbaar is?
<trijntje> AlwinK: ja dat werkt, waarschijnlijk moet je sowieso buid-essentials installeren
<AlwinK> ok trijntje, kijk configure: die kan die tk.h maar niet vinden
<AlwinK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8037320/
<trijntje> AlwinK: probeer build-essentials en tk te installeren via het softwarecentrum
<AlwinK> ok ga ik proberen
<AlwinK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8037320/   de make install output
<trijntje> maar over het algemeen is het beter om dingen uit de softwarebronnen te installeren, dan weet je dat alles samenwerkt
<AlwinK> ja maar dat is dan alstig als je een bepaalde versie wil, niet?
<trijntje> ja klopt, alles hangt samen
<trijntje> maar daarom is het juist lastig om iets zo van het internet te installeren, want elk programma daar heeft ook weer vereisten
<AlwinK> ;) pff lubuntu software center heeft geen build-essentials nor tk, mat apt get proberen?
<trijntje> ja doe maar
<trijntje> je kan ook apt-cache search zoekterm gebruiken om dingen in de terminal te zoeken
<trijntje> dit zijn pakketten die je normaal niet handmatig hoeft te installeren
<wesley> Goede avond allemaal
<Fermata> Ha Wesley.
<AlwinK> is het misschien apt-get cache build-enz?
<wesley> alles goed hier
<AlwinK> apt-cache kent ie niet ;)
<trijntje> nee, het is apt-cache, dat zou standaard geinstalleerd moeten zijn. Misschien is dit bij lubuntu anders
<AlwinK> aha
<AlwinK> alwin@youwish:~$ sudo apt-cache build-essentials    ik mis een operator?
<Fermata> search
<AlwinK> thanks
<AlwinK> ok dan klaagt ie niet, maar daar houdt het dan ook mee op. krijg wel mijn prompt terug ;)
<Fermata> Je gebruikt Lubuntu 14.04?
<AlwinK> ja
<AlwinK> ligt het misschien aan dat pakket en heet het dan misschien anders?
<Fermata> Het pakket heet build-essential
<Fermata> Zonder s.
<Fermata> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<AlwinK> aha zonder s, like that ;)
<AlwinK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8037471/
<Fermata> De gewone build-essential wil je hebben.
<AlwinK> ik krijg er vier, mijn comp is overigngs
<AlwinK> ok I try
<AlwinK> goed, blijkt dat ik de nieuwste versie al heb ;)
<AlwinK> nu die tk dan
<Fermata> Post eens de output van apt-cache search tk ?
<AlwinK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8037513/
<AlwinK> ik zie die tk8.4 toolkit dev en doc
<AlwinK> Scid vs. PC requires Tcl/Tk 8.5 or 8.6. Tcl/Tk 8.5.10 has nasty bugs and should be avoided.
<Fermata> Even kijken.
<Fermata> Installeer eens de pakketten libtk8.5 libtk8.6 en tk-dev
<AlwinK> doet apt-get ook drie pakketten in een keer? ;)
<Fermata> Zeker.
<AlwinK> ik had al wat, maar krijg er een hoop bij...
<AlwinK> dev's en lib's enzo. zou dat 't nu zijn?
<Fermata> Maar een manier om erachter te komen.
<AlwinK> configureren en gaan met die banaan
<AlwinK> YES!
<Guest55266> ik heb een live usb gemaakt
<Fermata> AlwinK: het werkt?
<Guest55266> ermee opgestart en zegt ie isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<AlwinK> hij is wel aan het sudo install gegaan
<Fermata> AlwinK: da's een goed iets.
<AlwinK> veul beter dan niets
<AlwinK> met jullie kom ik  nog wel ergens
<AlwinK> ok klaar met install, nu zou het moeten werken. ik type 'scid' en enter om koffie te halen... ;)
<Fermata> Nou..hopelijk werkt het dan nu.
<AlwinK> beautiful! thanks a lot again
<wesley> Guest55266: denk dat je stick niet goed gemaakt is..
<Fermata> AlwinK: graag gedaan.
<wesley> Misschien een beetje vloeken in de kerk. maar Elementaryos is nu bezig met Google Facebook en oulook te integreren kunnen we ook zo iets met Ubuntu?
<AlwinK> vraagje ferm, ik zocht op tk8.enz jij hebt daarvoor direct ' lib' wat is het verschil en hoe weet je wat je nodig hebt?
<Fermata> Ontwikkellibrary's zitten in ubuntu/Linux bijna altijd in libpakketten.
<Fermata> En hetzelfde geldt pakketten met -dev achteraan.
<AlwinK> aha ok, dus het is mogelijk dat ik wel tk8.6 kon installeren maaar zonder lib's?
<AlwinK> bijvoorbeeld
<Fermata> Dat durf ik niet meer zekerheid te zeggen.
<Fermata> Als ik tijdens het programmeren library's mis, zoek ik in ieder geval eerst bij lib* en -dev pakketten.
<AlwinK> ok
<wesley> Fermata: Misschien een beetje vloeken in de kerk. maar Elementaryos is nu bezig met Google Facebook en oulook te integreren kunnen we ook zo iets met Ubuntu?
<Fermata> Het lijkt een mooi project ja.
<lordievader> AlwinK: Binaries zitten in bijv tk, libraries in bijv libtk en headers in bijv libtk-dev (dat zijn waarschijnlijk geen bestaande pakketten ;) )
<Guest55266> ik probeer het opnieuw, heb wat aangepast
<wesley> Fermata: maar goed integreren is denk ik niet mogelijk of wel? ik weet wel dat Grive werkt voor drive
<AlwinK> got it Lordie, maar die lib's zijn natuurlijk nodig meestentijds lijkt me zo...
<lordievader> AlwinK: Jup, meestal dependen die binaries op 1 of meer libraries.
<AlwinK> top hoor, hij logt ook lekker in op de schaakserver
<Fermata> wesley: het is waarschijnlijk prima mogelijk.
<Fermata> Ik weet alleen niet of er vraag naar is.
<Fermata> Niet door mij in ieder geval.
<wesley> Oke oke dus je gebruik zelf geen cloud dienst voor foto's en bestanden Fermata?
<Fermata> Dat klopt.
<wesley> Oke oke..
<Fermata> Ik gebruik wel GMail voor een paar maildiensten.
<wesley> oke oke dus je hebt alles lokaal of op eigen servers
<Fermata> Jep.
<lordievader> Same here ;)
<wesley> Ja de mijne ligt plat ik heb een Synology RS411 met 4 kapote schijven
<wesley> alle 4 op de zelfde dag poef
<AlwinK> nog een vraag; ik heb de downloadfile uitgepakt in in mijn download dir en vandaar geinstalleerd. kan ik die wissen?
<lordievader> AlwinK: Dat zou ik niet doen.
<lordievader> Helemaal niet als je build alleen daarin staat.
<AlwinK> met build bedoel je de scid build?
<lordievader> AlwinK: Heb je make install gedraait?
<AlwinK> yep
<lordievader> Dan staat de build ook elders. Maargoed dan nog zou ik hem niet verwijderen. Nu kun je nog makkelijk make uninstall draaien.
<AlwinK> ok dus ubuntu slaat de nodige files elders dus zelf elders op?
<AlwinK> lekkere zin...
<wesley> ben er ff vandoor
<AlwinK> bye ;)
<lordievader> AlwinK: Wat?
<AlwinK> als je install doet, installeerd ubuntu de nodige files elders?
<AlwinK> of blijft er rommel in de download dir staan?
<lordievader> AlwinK: Als je make install draait installeert make de files naar waar jij specificeerd, of naar de default dir natuurlijk.
<AlwinK> ok
<AlwinK> ik kan t zo wel ff proberen natuurlijk, als je weet hoe het moet gaat het lekker snel
<AlwinK> ;)
<AlwinK> haha ik sluit de terminal en direct sluit ook mijn mooi geinstalleerde programma.., ububntu geintjes?
<lordievader> Nee, intented behaviour. Parent process dies.
<AlwinK> aha ok
<AlwinK> so run vanuit de shell moet dan gewoon werken?
<AlwinK> zo! en snel ook!
<lordievader> AlwinK: Als je het process laat forken dat je start kun je gewoon je shell sluiten.
<prutser> weet iemand raad met t instaleren van aircrack?
<lordievader> prutser: Het is je al meerdere malen verteld dat wij je niet gaan helpen met illegale praktijken.
<prutser> ik heb alle paketten gedownload maar kan t programma nergens vinden
<AlwinK> forken is les III toch
<prutser> ok wist niet dat instaleren ook onder ilegale dingen viel
<prutser> sorry
<lordievader> prutser: Nee, maar de lijn is nogal vaag.
<lordievader> prutser: Zelfs het gebruik is legaal mits je toestemming hebt van de target.
<prutser> ik wil alleen t programma maar op kunen starten maar op het forum van aircrack moet j e eern verificatievraag beandwoorden en die weet ik niet
<Comps_> Avond allemaal
<AlwinK> avond comps
<prutser> lordie vader kan je me wel helpen met t programma tre instaleren of te openen?
<Comps_> Vraagje aan iedereen, ik heb chrome en uiteraard ook firefox vanuit ubuntu op mijn pc
<lordievader> prutser: Kan het wel, maar doe het niet. Ik ben van mening dat dit niet de juiste aanpak van jouw probleem is, zoals ik al eerder vandaag aangaf.
<Comps_> Op welke van de 2 is het support beter?
<prutser> nee maar daar waren we vanmiddag mee bezig
<prutser> weet je hier t andwoord op ?Which Aircrack-ng program captures traffic? Lowercase:???
<prutser> dan kanik op t forum terecht
<AlwinK> ;) slimmerikken
<lordievader> prutser: Ik ga je hier niet mee helpen. Ik zal mijn advies van eerder vandaag herhalen: ga met genoeg en concreet bewijs naar de Politie.
<prutser> ja ik heb t daar nou niet over
<prutser> ik hoef alleen het andwoord op die vraag maar
<prutser> die kan je me toch geven lordie?
<prutser> Which Aircrack-ng program captures traffic? Lowercase:????/
<lordievader> prutser: Ik ga mijzelf niet weer herhalen.
<AlwinK> lijkt een beetje een vraag zoals de tovenaar stelt in The Holy Grail
<prutser> nee maar ik kom net kijken en heb geen idee
<prutser> wat je daar mee bedoeld vind t ook raar dat dat moet om bij t forum te mogen registreren
<AlwinK> ik ook prut, maar ik leer... I'm from The Hague ;)
<prutser> ik leer ook maar weet jij t andwoord
<AlwinK> het lijkt erop dat dat forum een vraag stelt om te zien of je genoeg hebt geleerd al.
<AlwinK> scid vs pc 4.12 werkt als een speer tot nu toe. Bedankt lordievader en Fermata. Nu komt het 'echte' werk, Alwin gaat daarin een engine installeren, lol, tot laters.
<lordievader> AlwinK: ;)
<lordievader> Veel plezier.
<AlwinK> ... thanks, een geen dag 'rook uit je oren', is een dag niet geleefd!
<lordievader> AlwinK: Je bedoeld een dag geen code uit je vingers ;)
<AlwinK> lordievader: code? welleke code?? ik type me gek, het is lubuntu die het niet snapt.., om daar nu weer een shell voor te maken is ook weer zoiets. ;)
<lordievader> AlwinK: Ik schrijf bijna dagelijks een aantal regeltjes Python ;)
<Fermata> AlwinK: graag gedaan.
<Fermata> Afhankelijk van met welk project ik bezig ben schrijf ik een paar regels per dag.
<AlwinK> ok, goed bezig, laatste 'code' was HTML en Javascript ;) maar ik heb nu toch ubuntu? als ik dit helemaal werkend krijg, ben ik heel blij.
<Fermata> JavaScript geldt als code hoor. ;)
<lordievader> AlwinK: Nu ga je met Bash bezig?
<AlwinK> bash is wat?
<AlwinK> buntu zonder shell?
<Fermata> De standaard shell in veel UNIX-systemen tegenwoordig.
<AlwinK> aha
<lordievader> AlwinK: En daarvoor kun je scripts schrijven ;)
<AlwinK> aha
<AlwinK> dus wat ik nu doe, kan dalijk allemaal automagisch
<Fermata> Maar er zijn natuurlijk nog een heleboel andere talen die werken met Ubuntu.
<AlwinK> ik zie veel c en c++ niet?
<AlwinK> niet dat ik daar wat van weet
<Fermata> Klopt ja.
<Fermata> De Linux-kernel is grotendeels in C geschreven.
<Fermata> De basis ervan, dan.
<lordievader> AlwinK: Je zult ook wel veel Python tegen komen.
<Fermata> En Perl.
<AlwinK> tja, dan zou ik toch een tijdje moeten leren
<AlwinK> eerst maar even kijken wat ubuntutje doet met een grote database ;)
<Fermata> Zou prima moeten werken.
<AlwinK> zo! dat is echt vetjes verschil met windows haha
<Fermata> Ja?
<AlwinK> ja joh
<AlwinK> als ik dat eerder had geweten was ik nu geen noobje meer denk ik
<Fermata> We beginnen allemaal ergens ooit, toch.
<AlwinK> lol
 * OerHeks is ook pas begonnen
<Fermata> OerHeks!
<AlwinK> het helpt wel als dit soort dingen dan ineens heel lekker gaan haha!
<Fermata> Ouwe leugenaar. :P
<AlwinK> Trouwens dames, nu we toch zo lekker bezig zijn, hebben jullie een tip voor een eMailer? Dat moet ook goed werken.
<OerHeks> thunderbird is standaard, zeer prettig prutswerkje
<trijntje> Evolution is ook wel ok. Was vroeger de standaard in ubuntu
<AlwinK> ok daar heb ik wel van gehoord ja
<AlwinK> thunderbird bedoel ik
<trijntje> Ik zou thunderbird gebruiken, maar ik ben te lui om te migreren ;)
<satshow> die gebruik ik ook thunderbird ook makkelijk om over te zetten na een nieuwe installatie
<AlwinK> haha dat is een goed teken, maar van wat wil je niet migreren?
<Fermata> Hoe is AlwinK bij Linux uitgekomen, eigenlijk? :)
<AlwinK> omdat xp overcode ging een week geleden ofzo ;)
<Fermata> Ah..
<AlwinK> ook te lui geweest al die tijd
<Fermata> Beter laat dan nooit.
<AlwinK> zo is 't.., en goed om eens te kijken naar twaalf jaar rommel haha
<Fermata> En zelf ben je hoe oud?
<AlwinK> 52
<Fermata> Ah.
<AlwinK> nou, engine installeren ging alsof ubuntu helemaal niet geheimzinnig doet en gewoon ook zelf wat kan... ;)
<Fermata> Hehe. :)
<AlwinK> heel vetjes dit
<hosoka> hallo
<hosoka> W: Kan /etc/apt/preferences.d/ niet lezen - DirectoryExists (2: Bestand of map bestaat niet)
<hosoka> Hoe kan deze verholpen worden ?
<lordievader> hosoka: Bestaat ie?
<hosoka> lordievader: wat bestaat ie ?
<hosoka> volgens mij heb ik per ongeluk verwijderd
<lordievader> hosoka: /etc/apt/preferences.d, bestaat die?
<hosoka> was in de terminal bezig en had dan akkoord gegeven met de zin van Ja, ....
<hosoka> dus denk dat die verwijderd is
<lordievader> Dat zou het niet moeten verwijderen. Tenzij je als root aan het rond klooien was.
<lordievader> Maargoed die folder is per default leeg: sudo mkdir /etc/apt/preferences.d
<hosoka> het is leeg zo te zien
<lordievader> ?
<hosoka> Is deze nog te herstellen ?
<hosoka> preferences.d was er helemaal niet in de apt directory
<lordievader> hosoka: Tja, als je deze hebt verwijderd niet nee ;)
<hosoka> Zit er niets anders op dan een herinstallatie.
<lordievader> hosoka: Lees eens een paar regels terug...
<hosoka> lordievader: kan niet goed volgen. Welke regels terug ?
<lordievader> 13-23:37 < lordievader> Maargoed die folder is per default leeg: sudo mkdir /etc/apt/preferences.d
<hosoka> die preferences.d stond er niet in meer in /etc/apt/
<lordievader> hosoka: Voer het commando eens uit.
<hosoka> heb ik net aangemaakt middels opgegeven commando
<hosoka> die staat er nu.
 * lordievader gaat er maar eens vandoor.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-14
<prutser> goedemorgen
<prutser> kan iemand me vertellen hoe ik paketbeheer strt uit apt get?
<prutser> start
<prutser> ik krijg een foutmelding
<prutser> in de terminal
<prutser> niemand?
<lordievader> prutser: Welke foutmelding krijg je?
<prutser> lordievader  brokencount
<lordievader> prutser: Zou je de volledige output willen pastebinnen?
<prutser> kan m niet kopieren
<prutser> brokencount>0 enkele softwarepaketten zijn afhankelijk van softwarepaketten die nog nietzijn geinstaleerd
<lordievader> prutser: Als je het vanuit je terminal uitvoert kun je het prima kopieren naar http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Maikel> apt-get -f install
<prutser> weet niet hoe ik dat doe
<prutser> ik ben niet zo met de termina
<prutser> l
<prutser> ik heb m geplakt
<prutser> moetikmdan downlaoden? snap er geen bal van
<prutser>  heb er ook te lang achtergezeten tot vanacht toe t typen wil ook al niet meer lol
<prutser> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:  /var/cache/apt/archives/nescc_1.3.4-2_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) nogeenkeer@klotepc:~$
<prutser> zo dan?
<prutser> lordievader?
<trijntje> prutser: je moet de link hier plaatsen, het is niet genoeg om iets op pastebin te zetten
<prutser> ok sorry hoor moet er ook aan wennen
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8042807/
<prutser> zo dan
<Maikel> we hebben een nieuwe nar in #ubuntu-nl
<prutser> dank je maikel
<Maikel> http://media.nu.nl/m/m1fz13xasggc.jpg
<trijntje> prutser: je moet het hele commando en alle uitvoer plakken, we missen nu het begin
<prutser> das niet positief he
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8042856/
<prutser> zo dan
<prutser> ubuntu is wel een flinke cursus zo
<prutser> maja heb er iig wel lol in
<trijntje> prutser: welke versie van ubuntu heb je geinstalleerd?
<prutser> ik had  volgens de cd 12.04 en heb deze week toen er een melding kwam van een distributieupdate op upgraden geklikt en ik zou nu 14.04 moeten hebben iig dat zegt ie
<prutser> zal ik voor het gemak kali maar instaleren
<prutser> lol
<prutser> pff
<trijntje> prutser: ok, en gebruik je kde of unity of iets anders? Want kate is standaard niet geinstalleerd in ubuntu, en daardoor heb je dit probleem
<prutser> ik heb geen flauw idee als het goed is is ubuntu14.04 toch unity?/
<prutser> ik ken geen kate
<trijntje> ja, maar waarom heb je dan kate geinstalleerd?
<Maikel> wat moet prutser met kali?
<Maikel> het is niet dat je 1337 met de cli bent ofzo
<trijntje> prutser: ziet het er zo uit? http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Ubuntu-12.04-Open-the-Dash.jpg
<prutser> ik heb geen idee wat kate is en heb er zover ik weet  ook geen geinstaleerd
<prutser> ja ziet er zo uit
<trijntje> ok, probeer kate dan maar te verwijderen
<trijntje> sudo apt-get remove kate && sudo apt-get autoremove
<prutser> wat is kate dan?
<trijntje> een tekst editor zoals gedit
<prutser> ik las het al
<prutser> wel een hele uitgebreide
<prutser> kan een beetje alles zoals ik mijn desktop op het scherm zie of niet?
<Maikel> je kan vim proberen, dat is er minimalistisch
<trijntje> Maikel: zeg liever niks als je niet wilt helpen
<Maikel> Er zijn goede tutorials, dat kan je leren in 2 uur
<Maikel> iig de basis
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8042918/
<prutser> gaat niet goed
<trijntje> huh, waarom heb je kate-data als je kate zelf niet hebt
<Maikel> Regel 10, staat de hint.
<trijntje> sudo apt-get autoremove
<prutser> ik zei gisteren al trijntje dat er niet veel van klopte he?
<prutser> welke hint?
<trijntje> prutser: tja, ik weet niet wat je allemaal met die pc hebt gedaan, voer eens het commando uit wat ik net heb gegeven
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8042930/
<prutser> ik heb niks anders gedaan ald de livecd geinstaleerd en een paar toepassingen uithet softwarecentrum
<trijntje> waarom probeer je uberhaupt tinyos te installeren?
<prutser> ik zei al dat er iemand toegang heeft/had
<prutser> tiny os?
<prutser> weet ik ook al niks van
<trijntje> prutser: ja, en ik en anderen hebben al gezegd dat dat niet het geval is
<prutser> hoe komt dat er dan op
<trijntje> prutser: jij hebt dat geinstalleerd, misschien als onderdeel van je pogingen om bij de buren in te breken?
<prutser> ik heb ubuntu livecd 12.04 lts geinstaleerd en verder alleen wat ubuntu aangaf te doen
<prutser> nee want daar ben ik nog niet mee bezig
<trijntje> prutser: dat is niet waar, want gisteren heb je ook andere programma's geinstalleerd, bijv die Maikel noemde
<prutser> ik probeer alleen mijn pc en systeem in beeld te krijge
<prutser> en heb er alleen veel over gelezen als ik bij de buren moet zijn gooi ik wel een raam in
<prutser> aircrack alleen maar daar kom ik in 5 jaar nog niet uit  verder geen programmas
<prutser> maar hoe los ik het op
<trijntje> prutser: plaats eens de uitvoer van het commando
<trijntje> history
<trijntje> op de pastebin
<trijntje> en ook
<trijntje> cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8042968/
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8042993/
<prutser> die laatste ben je even zoet mee das een hoop
<trijntje> ik zie dat je allemaal programma's hebt geinstalleerd, zoals ik al dacht
<trijntje> blijkbaar is tinoys een onderdeel van fonts-dejavu-extra, en die heb je gisteravond geprobeerd te installeren
<prutser> ja dat zal jij wel zien maar ik was het niet en de hond ook niet
<prutser> niet zoveel
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met 'niet zoveel'?
<prutser> jij zegt een hoop programmas
<prutser> ik heb alleen in het softwarecentrum wat dingen geinstaleerd om over bepaalde dingen te weten te komen  geen hele waslijst
<trijntje> net was het nog dat je niets had geinstalleerd, en ik zei niet een hele waslijst
<prutser> en die staan gewoon in de starter
<trijntje> maar je hebt redelijk wat dingen geinstalleerd, en een daarvan was dus fonts-dejavu-extra, en daar zit dat tinyos-tools in waar je nu problemen mee hebt
<prutser> dat zei jij niet maar als ik kijk naar wat ik geplakt heb dan zijn het er volgens mij een boel
<prutser> ok en is het te fixen
<prutser> ?
<prutser> of is het eind zoek
<prutser> als ik die dingen uit de starter kan houden om verder te studeren zeg maar ben ik al blij  en druk genoeg
<trijntje> sudo apt-get remove fonts-dejavu-extra -f
<prutser> ik kan m toch ook terug zetten met timeshft?
<trijntje> prutser: klopt, maar als je 1 programma installeert heeft dat programma zelf ook weer bepaalde dingen nodig, en die installeer je dan ook. Daarom lijkt het meer dan het is
<trijntje> dat heten 'afhankelijkheden' van een programma, dingen die het programma nodig heeft om goed te werken
<prutser> ok helder
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043051/
<trijntje> er mist weer een stuk
<prutser> sorry
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043071/
<trijntje> vervelend, het is altijd zo'n gedoe om apt uit de knoop te halen
<Maikel> Gheh, probeer maar eens met pacman en en dan een rollback te doen :P
<prutser> sorry trijntje
<trijntje> prutser: maakt niet uit, het is niet jouw fout, het is een bekend probleem met die pakketten
<trijntje> sudo apt-get -f install
<prutser> ok dus van het kopieer en plakwerk werkt ook weer mee aan de ontwikkeling
<prutser> van ubuntu
<prutser> dan ben ik toch nog ergens nuttig voor in de ubuntu gemeenschap
<Maikel> prutser, in het alpinisme hebben wij een gezegde
<Maikel> "No man is completely useless; he can always serve as a bad example."
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043108/
<prutser> bedankt he maikel
<prutser> jij voelt jezelf ook heel wat
<prutser> ik kan bv goed timmeren met hout he en spijkers enzo ken je wel
<prutser> toch?
<prutser> lol
<prutser> ieder zijn ding he
<Maikel> Ghe, nee. dat kan ik niet
<prutser> maar dat heb ik ook moeten leren
<Maikel> twee linker klauwen, alles wat hardware betreft doe ik niet aan mee.
<Maikel> Het is een knipoog/cynische uitdrukking.
<Maikel> after all, de quote klopt.
<prutser> is ook ooit makkelijk
<prutser> snap ik
<prutser> dat klopt zeker
<prutser> is trijntje er nog?
<prutser> weet nou niet meer wat ik moet doen
<trijntje> prutser: ja, ik ben er nog, ik zit even te zoeken wat we nu moeten doen
<prutser> na die laatste paste
<prutser> ok dat begrijp ik
<prutser> ik vind dat jullie heel knap werk doen
<prutser> en ik vind t allemaal interesant
<prutser> ben al tijden aan t lezen maar de progressie gaat nog niet zo snel
<prutser> trijntje kun je ook zien of die live cd uiteindelijk wel goeg was ?
<prutser> en dat de versie klopt enzo?
<prutser> dat het nu 14.04 lts is
<trijntje> nee, dat kan je niet zien vanaf het geinstalleerde systeem. Maar ik neem aan dat het goed is als het systeem installeert
<prutser> iig dat is wat ik weet
<prutser> ja dat neem ik ook aan
<prutser> maar mss heb ik t verkeerde gedownload ofzow
<prutser>  ik probeer alleen maar mee te denken
<trijntje> nee, dat is het niet
<prutser> ok gelukkig
<trijntje> probeer het pakket zelf maar te verwijderen, ik weet niet of dat lukt maargoed
<trijntje> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/nescc_1.3.4-2_i386.deb
<trijntje> en daarna
<trijntje> sudo apt-get remove fonts-dejavu-extra -f
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043198/
<trijntje> hmm, dan weet ik het ook niet meer
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043203/
<prutser> ok en nou
<trijntje> ik weet het niet, misschien dat iemand anders kan helpen
<prutser> en het systeem terug zetten met die toepassing timeshift?
<prutser> kan dat niet?
<trijntje> prutser: ow, probeer dit eens
<trijntje> sudo mv /usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax/nesc.xml /usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax/nesc_old.xml
<trijntje> sudo apt-get -f install
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043223/
<prutser> maar zijn jullie nou gebruikers van ubuntu of werken jullie daarvoor?
<prutser> programeurs?
<prutser> of?
<trijntje> nee, gewoon gebruikers
<trijntje> cd /usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax/
<trijntje> ls
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043249/
<trijntje> het zijn twee verschillende commando's
<prutser> dus je weet eigenlijk nooit of je t juiste uitvoert als je hiet op chat iets vraagt of hoe moet ik dat zien?
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043265/
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install -f
<trijntje> hoe bedoel je? Alle commando's die ik geef werken toch?
<prutser> dat bedoel ik niet
<prutser>  ik weet zelf niet wat ze doen dat bedoel ik met dat je niet weet of je t juiste doet met die comandos
<prutser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043285/
<trijntje> hmm, dat werkte ook niet. Dan weet ik het even niet meer
<prutser> iok en met timeshift kan dat?
<trijntje> dat weet ik niet, ik heb timeshift nooit gebruikt
<prutser> ik ga dat s proberen
<prutser> jij hebt no wel je best gedaan vind ik
<prutser> heb n luie vinger van t plakken
<trijntje> dankje, succes met het oplossen hiervan, ik ben weg
<prutser> ok bedankt
<prutser> met timeshift is het opgelost
<prutser> volgens mij
<prutser> iig bedankt trijntje
<Goudvink3919> vraag over versie 14.04
<Goudvink3919> lordievader bent U aanwezig?
<Goudvink3919> is er iemand aanwezig
<ujjain> tjah, had gewoon moeten vragen
<Maartje> goedemiddag, is er iemand die verstand heeft van virtualbox?
<trijntje> Maartje: stel je vraag
<Maartje> ik krijg na een werkende versie van XP in eens gedonder (zal wel niet echt ineens zijn) maar eerst heb ik AMD-V virtualisatie hardware uitbreidingen aangezet, dat staat nu allemaal goed maar nu zit ik met het gedonder " fatal no bootable medium found system halted
<Maartje> ik heb me suf gegoogled en kom steeds uit bij Guest Additions, maar het installeren lukt niet
<Maartje> heb deze handleiding gevolgd: http://server.inrijen.nl/?page_id=620 maar loop vast bij " sudo mkdir /media/iso
<Maartje> wat kan ik het beste doen, virtualbox op nieuw installeren, of xp of heb je een simpelere oplossing?
<trijntje> Je draait xp in voetbalbond?
<trijntje> *virtualbox
<Maartje> hahahah ja idd
<Maartje> hij werkte gewoon, gebruik het voor ps5
<Maartje> toen kreeg ik gedonder na het aanzetten van de 3d en de 2d
<Maartje> dus van daar AMD-V virtualisatie hardware uitbreidingen aangepast, dus de melding  AMD-V is disabled in the BIOS (or by the host OS). (VERR_SVM_DISABLED).  Resultaatcode:NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component:Console Interface:IConsole { is nu weg
<Maartje> maar nu boot xp niet meer
<Maartje> heb je een tip <trijntje>?
<trijntje> Maartje: niet echt, sorry.ik gebruik nooit Windows in virtualbox
<Maartje> ok, dat is jammer
<Maartje> dan ga ik verder zoeken, tenzij iemand anders nog een suggestie heeft>
<pds_corp> hoi gastjes, zou graag weten hoe je in !#bin/sh een output van een command in ne variabele ramt
<trijntje> ThePadawan: dat klinkt als iets dat je eenvoudig op internet kan vinden
<ThePadawan> al gevonde
<Fermata> Tada.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<hans_> goede avond
<lordievader> o/
<hans_> hoe is het
<hans_> eindelijk mijn pc zoals ik het hebben wil
<lordievader> Druk. Hoe is het met jou, hans_?
<lordievader> hans_: Dat is goed om te horen :)
<hans_> op een paar kleine dingen nog na
<hans_> zit nu nog op mijn vakantie adres en volgende week nog 1 week aan de klus thuis
<hans_> en dan weer hard aan het werk
<hans_> zijn we weer
<lordievader> Welkom terug.
<hans_> dank je misschien kan jij me helpen
<Fermata> wb
<hans_> ik kan spotify niet minimize
<lordievader> hans_: Gebruik je Wine?
<lordievader> Err, Unity bedoel ik...
<hans_> nee
<hans_> hihihi mate
<hans_> mint mate met compiz
<hans_> i hate unity
<lordievader> hans_: In KDE werkt het hier. Mate ken ik niet, en Mint nog minder. (Het is je denk ik wel eens verteld dat Mint hier niet wordt gesupport?)
<hans_> weet ik maar kan het vragen ubutu-mate is nog niet echt stable anders stond die er op
<hans_> heb hem geprobeerd maar wilde helaas nog niet auto mount werkte oa nog niet lekker
<hans_> de 14.10 moet straks stable zijn dan ga ik weer over
<lordievader> 2 maanden ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-15
<wesley> Goedemiddag allemaal
<trijntje> hoi wesley
<wesley> ik heb dropbox geinstalleerd maar zodra ik op het icoon van dropbox druk krijg ik de volgende melding http://ovh.to/QstQ4jw
<trijntje> ok, dat kan, ik gebruik dropbox zelf niet
<wesley> hmm oke, is er iemand hier die me hier bij wel kan helpen?
<wesley> bedankt trijntje
<trijntje> wesley: wat is precies het probleem? Dat scherm vraagt toch duidelijk om je wachtwoord?
<wesley> ja maar dat doe ik en er gebeurt daarna niks
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met dat er niks gebeurt? Gaat het scherm niet weg?
<wesley> jewel scherm gaat weg maar daarna gebeurt er niks
<wesley> er is dan geen dropbox ofzo
<trijntje> Volgens mij is dat de bedoeling, dropbox draait toch op de achtergrond?
<wesley> nou normaal kan ik dropbox gewoon grafische bedienen zegmaar inloggen enzo
<trijntje> op ubuntu?
<wesley> ja op ubuntu,elementary
<wesley> maar deze keer geeft het problemen
<wesley> normaal download ik gewoon een .deb op dropbox.com en dan installeer je dat en dan krijg je een dropbox scherm waar je je mail en wachtwoord kan geven maar nu komt dat dus niet
<trijntje> wesley: elementary is niet ubuntu, en software van buiten de softwarebronnen installeren geeft altijd problemen. Verwijder dropbox en installeer nautilus-dropbox
<wesley> ga ik proberen
<wesley> weet ik wel
<wesley> maar ik heb het op beide systemen altijd makkelijk draaiend gekregen
<sam__> hallo
<Fermata> Ha sam__.
<sam__> Kan ik hier vrij een vraag stellen over Ubuntu?
<Fermata> Zeker.
<sam__> Meer bepaald over Thunderbird (e-mail), sinds kort krijg ik mijn e-mail zonder opmaak (html denk ik) ik kan niet onmiddelijk vinden hoe ik dit kan oplossen
<Fermata> Oei, daar weet ik niet veel vanaf.
<sam__> owke
<sam__> zou er daar een apart chatkanaal voor zijn?
<Fermata> In #thunderbird zitten maar 4 mensen, dus daar hoef je het niet te zoeken lijkt me.
<sam__> U bent ook de enige die hier antwoord?
<Fermata> De overige mensen zijn aan het eten.  Of aan het werk.  Of ze slapen.  Ik heb geen idee. :-)
<OerHeks> View -> Messages as plain text; of F8 toggle on/off ?
<sam__> ja werkt ! :D
<sam__> dank u
<OerHeks> veul plezier sam__
<sam__> niet belangrijk vraagje: kan je maar maximaal 4 primaire partities hebben?
<Fermata> Ja.
<OerHeks> je kan 4 primairy hebben in de oude MBR idd
<OerHeks> als je meer wil, maak vna i primairy een extended, daar kan je weer 12 partities in kwijt geloof ik
<sam__> zal ik eens bekijken:)
<sam__> belangrijk vraagje: De update vereist 74,6 M vrije ruimte op schijf '/boot'. Maak a.u.b. tenminste 32,9 M extra ruimte vrij op '/boot'. Leeg uw prullenbak en verwijder tijdelijke pakketbestanden van vorige installaties met de terminalopdracht 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<sam__> hoe kan ik mijn /boot vergroten? met gparted op usb linux lukte het me niet?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get autoremove # zal onnodige paketten verwijderen
<OerHeks> of mogenlijk dat je veel kernels hebt, open synaptic/softwarecenter en verwijder alle kernels, behalve de huidige en de een-na-laatste
<sam__> kan ik het commando met een gerust hart uitvoeren? :)
<OerHeks> autoremove doet geen kwaad
<sam__> heb commando uitgevoerd, maar krijg zelfde melding als ik updates wil doen
<sam__> hoe moet ik kernels verwijderen ?
<OerHeks> handmatig, of via de opdracht op deze pagina http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<OerHeks> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<sam__> er staat dat hij alle kernels behalve de huidige zal verwijderen, dus de een-na-laatste kernel ook ?
<OerHeks> nee, de een-na-laatste laat hij ook staan, die heb je nodig voor recovery mode
<OerHeks> die kan je niet verwijderen eigenblijk, want dan geeft ubunu mooi een error
<sam__> ik zal dit straks eens proberen, nadat ik eens heropstart. Heb jij dit probleem ook al gehad?
<OerHeks> nee, ik upgrade altijd wel naar een nieuwe versie, om te testen, en daarna doe ik ene verse install.
<OerHeks> daarom loopt mijn boot niet vol
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-16
<sam_____> trijntje, welke kernels moet ik verwijderen en hoe kan ik dit doen?
<trijntje> dat heeft oerheks je toch gisteren al verteld?
<khildin> sam_____, propeer dit eens: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<khildin> dan worden _alle_ oude kernels verwijderd
<sam_____> dit heb ik daarnet geprobeerd, maar blijkbaar zonder resultaat
<sam_____> of zou ik nog eens moeten rebooten?
<trijntje> sam_____: wat bedoel je met 'zonder resultaat'. Kan je het commando en de uitvoer op pastebin.com zetten?
<sam_____> nu heeft hij veel meer gedaan dan daarnet, fout bij kopiëren dan misschien
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<sam_____> updates zijn gelukt
<sam_____> als ik mijn laptop op mijn tv aansluit via hdmi, krijg ik op mijn tv niet het hele scherm te zien. Is dit omdat de resolutie anders is?
<khildin> waarschijnlijk ja
<sam_____> is er een mogelijkheid dat dit mooi overeenstemt? scherm spiegelen vindt ik niet zo mooi
<lordievader> sam_____: Wat bedoel je met "mooi overeenstemt"?
<sam_____> ik vind dat het beeld op de televisie dan niet "scherp" is. Het is passend gemaakt, omdat het "moet".
<lordievader> sam_____: Neem de native resolutie van je tv ;)
<trijntje> je kan 'spiegelen' als het goed is gewoon uitvinken in 'schermen'
<trijntje> alleen moet de videokaart wel de resolutie van de tv aankunnen. Als je een netbook hebt een een tv van 1.5 meter gaat het waarschijnlijk niet helemaal lukken ;)
<sam_____> in het geval dat het mogelijk zou zijn, dan zal er wel standaard de resolutie van de tv staan vermoed ik?
<trijntje> wat beoel je?
<sam_____> dat als je het met elkaar aansluit de schermen mooi overeenkomen zonder een instelling te wijzigen
<trijntje> nee, want als de schermen een verschillende resolutie hebben weet ubuntu niet welke resolutie je wilt
<Aris> Hallo, na de laatste updates wil mijn laptop niet meer opstarten. Eerder kreeg ik al een melding tijdens het opstarten dat er iets niet klaar was. Nu krijg ik deze melding: pri master hard disk:S.M.A.R.T., status bad, backup and replace. Press f1 to resume. meer dan dit wil hij ook niet meer doen. Kan ik nu, eventueel via een andere computer mijn persoonlijke bestanden nog van deze harde schijf af halen?
<Aris> alvast heel erg bedankt!
<OerHeks> misschien kan je hem in een 2.5 inch behuizing plaatsen, of als het sata is, dan kan je 'gewoone' sata aansluitiging intern gebruiken, of proberen met een live cd/usb
<OerHeks> ik zou dat laatste als 1e proberen
<Aris> de laptop start helemaal niet meer op, ook niet met een opstart usb geval waarmee je normaal ubuntu oid. zou kunnen instaleren.
<Aris> hij zit nu aan een andere computer, zie de harde schijf en bestanden, maar ik kan geen persoonlijke bestanden vinden.
<OerHeks> staan in /home/<user>
<xatr0z> als je verwacht dat er harde schijf defecten zijn, zou ik voordat je al te veel acties gaat doen hem read-only mounten
<xatr0z> Aris: ^
<OerHeks> dat is idd verstandig
<Aris> daarin staan alleen how to acces your privet data.txt and readme.txt met een slotje die ik niet kan openen.
<xatr0z> misschien dat je met een hardwaredefect nogsteeds iets stuk kunt maken, maar dat verkleint wellicht de kansen
<xatr0z> ah, dan heb je het encrypted met ecryptfs
<OerHeks> encryption gebruikt voor /home/ ?
<Aris> hoe doe ik dat, read-only mounten? is dat een standaard instelling?
<trijntje> Aris: ik zou zo snel mogelijk een image van de hele disk maken, en dan pas proberen de bestanden terug te halen
<trijntje> want die schijf kan er elk moment aan gaan en dan is alles definitief weg
<Aris> en hoe doe ik dat?
<Aris> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=38700.0 ??
<trijntje> Aris: zit je nu op ubuntu of op windows? En heb je een harddisk bij de hand die groter is dan de kapotte harddisk?
<Aris> ik zit nu (boven) op een desktop windows. beneden staat een oude computer met een ubuntu versie waar die hardeschijf ook nu aangesloten is.
<Aris> en ja, heb een harde schijf die groter is dan de harde schijf waar het om gaat
<Aris> ubuntu 11.10 staat op de computer beneden.
<trijntje> ok, weet je de device letter van de kapote schijf? bijv /dev/sda, /dev/sdb etc
<Aris> geen idee, lokatie: /media
<Aris> filesysteem ext3/ext4 (44gb vrij 118gb gebruikt)
<trijntje> Aris: mount | grep media
<Aris> ./dev/sdb1 (denk schijf waar het om gaat) dev/sda1 & dev/sda5 & dev/sdc1 (de grote externe hd) dev/sda6 en dev/sda8
<trijntje> Aris: je moet het wel zeker weten
<trijntje> heeft die pc benede geen internet? Dat zou een stuk makkelijker werken
<Aris> geen idee, die is al tijden niet meer in gebruik, ik ga even kijken
<Aris> ja, heeft wel verbinding, kan niet op google.nl komen
<trijntje> dat klinkt alsof er geen internet is
<Aris> ik kan wel gewoon op die pagina komen waar je de draadloze instellingen enzo kunt veranderen (die blauw/witte van ziggo)
<trijntje> de router?
<Fermata> ;  /w 20
<Fermata> Excuses/
<Aris> ja,
<trijntje> tja, ik weet niet precies waarom internet het niet doet op die pc
<Aris> ik ook niet, ik gebruik de computer van mijn broertje al een jaar of 3 denk ik. die nu beneden staat is vorig zomer nog heel kort even gebruikt. en afgelopen week om iets op te nemen van tv. is het echt belangrijk dat hij nu op internet komt?
<Aris> hij doet het :)
<trijntje> nouja, niet heel belangrijk, maar dan hoef je niet de hele tijd heen en weer te lopen
<trijntje> en dan kan je de uitvoer van
<trijntje> mount
<trijntje> en
<trijntje> sudo fdisk -l
<trijntje> op www.pastebin.com zetten, zodat we er achter komen welke schijf waar zit
<Aris1> zo? http://pastebin.com/qFKuRr0i
<OerHeks> sdb1 is je linux partitie
<Aris1> ok
<Aris1> die van de laptop dan toch?
<OerHeks> ja, 2go lijkt me je ext hdd
<Aris1> net waren her er meer
<Aris1> ik ga richting bed, bedankt voor de hulp ::)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-17
<Fleur_> Hallo?
<Fleur_> Is there someone?
 * trijntje zucht
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<ThePadawan> hoi gastjes
<ThePadawan> iemand een idee wat dit doet?
<ThePadawan> $ do_something > all-output file 2>&1
<lordievader> ThePadawan: Ik zou het wat om draaien, maar stdout en stderr worden naar een file gepiped.
<ThePadawan> maakt mss inderdaad meer sense of stderr naar stdout te smijten :)
<lordievader> Had het meer over: echo blaat 2>&1 > blaat.txt
<ThePadawan> blaat >& bigblaat.txt zou ook moeten werken op bash
<ThePadawan> fameus aan't rond klooien op de command line dezer dagen :)
<jw_> .//quit
<ids> hoi
<ids> werk spdif op ubuntu?
<trijntje> ids: wat is spdif, en wat doet het?
<ids> digitale audio uitgang naar versterker
<ids> stuurt een rauw signaal naar de versterker (DD5.1, DTS, stereo) en laat de versterker het decoden
<trijntje> ah, daar heb ik helaas geen ervaring mee. Sorry
<OerHeks> ik denk wel, open terminal: alsamixer # en select F6 soundcard, bij mij staat s/pdif er tussen
<JanC> normaal moet die S/PDIF gewoon beschikbaar zijn in de geluidsinstellingen (PulseAudio dus)
<JanC> indien niet dan is er een bug in de ondersteuning voor je geluidschip of zo
<OerHeks> ook ja, idd
 * OerHeks is gek op alsamixer in terminal
<ids> hij is ook beschikbaar, ik krijg er alleen geen geluid uit
<OerHeks> misschien na select s/pdif uit/inloggen of herstart ? en zorg dat de ontvanger aanstaat ?
<ids> receiver staat uiteraard aan :)
<ids> Ik kan in alsamixer switchen tussen PCM, Analog In en IEC958 In, welke zou de juiste moeten zijn?
<OerHeks> geen analog iig
<OerHeks> pcm lijkt me ook niet
<ids> aplay -L leert ons: IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
<ids> lijkt me de juiste
<OerHeks> mooi
<OerHeks> als het nu niet werkt, d.w.z. alleen stereo, raad ik je aan om eens te herstarten, wellicht dat het dan goed geschakeld word
<ids> ik heb helemaal geen geluid
<ids> ik heb deze pagina geprobeerd: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Speaker-test, onderaan staat deze test: speaker-test -Dplug:spdif -c2
<ids> geen geluid
<ids> het gekke is ook dat zodra ik de test start, ik het volume in alsamixer naar nul zie gaan en het niet meer kan aanpassen
<ids> reboot brb
<ids> helaas, nog steeds geen geluid
<OerHeks> mijn ideeën zijn op, sorry.
<OerHeks> van https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DigitalAC-3Pulseaudio word ik ook niet echt wijzer
<ids> die had ik ook al gevonden, alleen na ./configure gaat het fout
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-10
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Frank_> Goedemiddag, ik ben een linux newbie en probeer mijn Nas te mounten op mijn Linux computer, maar de nas geeft een access denied, is er een mogelijkheid dat ik met het mounten ook een loginnaam en wachtwoord mee geef?
<lordievader> Frank_: Wat voor een share probeer je te mounten? Nfs, samba, etc?
<Frank_> Ja dat is me niet helemaal duidelijk, het is een netgear Nas die op een soort debian draait, ik hoop dat hij nfs aan kan
<lordievader> Dan zou ik dat eerst eens onderzoeken.
<Frank_> op de NAS draait een service NFS
<Frank_> dus nfs :)
<lordievader> NFS doet niet aan usernames/passwords. Access gaat op basis van ip. Heeft jouw ip toegang tot de shares?
<Frank_> hmmm eens kijken of dat in te stellen is op de Nas, alvast dank
<Frank_> Op de NAS kan ik inderdaad een ip instellen, heb ik nu gedaan maar hij geeft nog access denied aan
<lordievader> Frank_: Geeft 'showmounts -e <ip-nas>' iets terug?
<Frank_> Export list for 192.168.178.18: /data/Plex * /home      *
<Frank_> die home kan ik wel zonder problemen mounten
<lordievader> Err dat commando hoort zonder 's', mijn output ziet er heel anders uit...
<Frank_> ja had ik door dat het zonder s was
<Frank_> en hij schrijft het uit over 3 regels
<lordievader> Zou je het willen pastebinnen?
<Frank_> http://pastebin.com/GYRptVeL
<lordievader> Right, en bij welke share gaat het fout?
<Frank_> die Plex share
<Frank_> die home share heb ik nooit aangemaakt, is denk een standaard van die readynas, die heeft niet zo veel mogelijkheden qua security als dat ik bij de plex share kan instellen
<lordievader> Die zou voor iedereen beschikbaar moeten zijn...: 'sudo mkdir /media/tmp && sudo mount -v 192.168.178.18:/data/Plex /media/tmp' wat is <-- daar de output van?
<Frank_> http://pastebin.com/aL8pT6pg
<lordievader> Support jouw nas nfsv4?
<Frank_> geen idee, even zoeken
<lordievader> Er zit mogenlijk ook een firewal dwars.
<Frank_> hmm tis allemaal lokaal thuisnetwerk, en ik heb geen firewall daar tussen
<ubuntu-amd_> Is deze AMD kaart gewoon kapot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12048853/
<lordievader> ubuntu-amd_: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=179970
<Frank_> hey ik zit nu in die map die "jij" aangemaakt hebt en die doet het gewoon :D
<Frank_> hmmm enige verschil is dat jij die -v er tussen had, die had ik niet
<Frank_> wat doet die?
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader:Volgens mij staat daar niet echt een oorzaak of oplossing?
<lordievader> Frank_: Maakt mount verbose. Verder doet het niks.
<lordievader> ubuntu-amd_: That bug report in the kernel tracker says it was fixed upstream
<lordievader> ubuntu-amd_: Welke kernel draai je?
<Frank_> Heb ik dan de map waar aan ik hem wil koppelen verkeerd aangemaakt?
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader:3.19.0-15-generic
<lordievader> ubuntu-amd_: Hmm, ach je kunt de fglrx driver gasan gebruiken.
<lordievader> Frank_: Heb je hem zonder sudo proberen te mounten?
<Frank_> ooh ik zie het al /data/Plex ipv /Plex
<Frank_> aaargh dom
<lordievader> Dat wil ook niet echt helpen ;)
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader:3rd party drivers etc?
<lordievader> ubuntu-amd_: De closed source driver van AMD zelf..
 * lordievader food, be back later
<Frank_> eetse en dank voor de hulp :)
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader:Ja, weet ik, maar gewoon installeren via updates>3rd party>fglrx-updates ?
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader:"ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<ubuntu-amd_> Ben zo terug
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader:terug
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader: ik denk dat de GPU gewoon kapot is..
<lordievader> ubuntu-amd_: Welke kaar heb je eigenlijk?
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader: Laptop HD6770M
<ubuntu-amd_> Net op praktisch dezelfde laptop een Live USB gestart en die toont geen problemen in dmesg
<ubuntu-amd_> Deze wel, ook met de Live USB
<lordievader> Krijg je uberhaupt beeld?
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader: Ja, ben nu op de 'kapotte' laptop aan het werken; hij schakelt gewoon over op de iGPU van intel
<ubuntu-amd_> andere computer geeft gewoon [drm] UVD initialized succesfully ipv die "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!" errors
<ubuntu-amd_> Hebben allebij "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6730M/6770M/7690M XT] [1002:6740] (rev ff)" en dezelfde BIOS versie
<ubuntu-amd_> Deze thread heb ik ook gevonden op Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/2rs6yq/ati_display_driver_refuses_to_install_properly/
<ubuntu-amd_> Denk niet dat 't op te lossen valt?
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader: ben je er nog steeds? Ben je nog wat aan het opzoeken?
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader: anders laat ik het gewoon zo.. zonder AMD GPU
<lordievader> ubuntu-amd_: Ik was even gitaar aan het spelen.
<lordievader> Is het zo'n hybrid graphics setup?
<ubuntu-amd_> Ja
<lordievader> Wellicht dat je in je bios nog wat nuttigs kunt vinden.
<lordievader> Hybrid graphics... moeilijk, moeilijk, moeilijk: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics#ATI_Dynamic_Switchable_Graphics
<ubuntu-amd_> sorry firefox crash
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader: Ben je aan het kijken of is het ok als ik wegga?
<lordievader> ubuntu-amd_: Nope, ik ben bezig met mijn firewall.
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader: bedankt voor de hulp, denk dat er gewoon niets aan te doen is :p
<lordievader> Tja, wellicht als je de intel gpu uitschakelt dat de driver wel werkt. Maar ik acht de kans klein.
<ubuntu-amd_> lordievader: tot later :)
<TheEagerPadawan> bestaat er een goeie video tutorials hoe je linux server administratie doet (DHCP, DNS, MAIL) etc etc
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-11
<MeisjeIDK> Hallo
<MeisjeIDK> Hi
<exalt> lordievader: is er tegenwoordig nog geen goed werkende driver voor hybrid videokaarten? hoeveel jaar speelt dit inmiddels al?
 * exalt probeert het niet eens meer...
<SCHAAP137> hybrid videokaarten?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> exalt: Voor zover ik weet is het nog steeds een en al drama.
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh
<lordievader> o/
<trijntje> Weet iemand een goed programma om administratie bij te houden? Liefst eentje waarbij je de csv van de bank kan importeren
<khildin> trijntje, ik heb zelf geen ervaring met boekhoudprogramma's maar je kan hier even kijken: https://boekhoudsoftware-vergelijken.nl/boekhouden/open-source-boekhoudpakketten
<khildin> gnucash lijkt me wel een aardige kandidaat
<ippa> Hallo, voor het eerst hier (uit Belgie¨)... kan iemand een adresje opgeven om een CD te kopen voor installatie van Ubuntu op oudere pc?
<OerHeks> ...
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<MichaelTiebesl> good afternoon...where can i found a working ppa to update chromium in ubuntu?
<lordievader> MichaelTiebesl: This is the Dutch support channel, for the English one see #ubuntu. According to [1], the main repo's are rather up to date. [1] https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<MichaelTiebesl> sorry ik weet
<MichaelTiebesl> ik plaatste het in de verkeerde ubuntu
<MichaelTiebesl> probleem is dat chromium helemaal niet up to date is vandaar
<MichaelTiebesl> in repo het is 43 terwijl er al een versie 44 is voor enige tijd
<MichaelTiebesl> jammer dat de volgende update naar 44 pas in 15.10 en dat is pas eind oktober
<MichaelTiebesl> waarom is firefox altijd wel gauw updated en chromium duurt enige maanden
<lordievader> Firefox had deze week een ernstig lek, dat moest wel snel geupdate worden.
<MichaelTiebesl> dat was versie 39.03
<MichaelTiebesl> kreeg vandaag 40 binnen
<MichaelTiebesl> lordievader:bedankt in ieder geval
<Goudfazant3991> hallo beste mensen
<Goudfazant3991> waar kan een scan program vinden voor mij scanner
<OerHeks> simplescan is default
<Goudfazant3991> hallo Oerheks
<OerHeks> ( als ge ene scanner installeert)
<Goudfazant3991> bedoel je dat simplecan er niet meer is??
<OerHeks> ???
<Goudfazant3991> ik heb een Epson
<OerHeks> nee, dat heb ik niet getiept
<Goudfazant3991> daarom stel ik zo de vraag
<Goudfazant3991> welk program is er voor een epson scanner voor ubuntu?
<OerHeks> default = standaard
<Goudfazant3991> ok
<OerHeks> zoek maar op in je softarecentrum
<Goudfazant3991> dus als ik naar de terminal ga en dan // sudo apt-get install simplescan in toets dan moet er volgens U een program komen?
<OerHeks> waarom zoek je niet in softwarecentrum ?
<Goudfazant3991> dat heb ik nog niet gedaan maar dat kan ik ook wel even proberen
<Goudfazant3991> ok ik ga wel even kijken dank je en nog een fijne avond bay
<Goudfazant3991> hallo OerHeks dat programdat is niet veel je kunt nog niet eens de letters goed zien
<Goudfazant3991> ik weet niet of ik bij Epson voor ubuntu kan downloaden??
<dennetak> Ik kreeg Flash van adobe om opnieuw te installeren. Waarom? Ik had het juist weg gegooid.
<OerHeks> Hoe heb je die weggegooid? deinstalleer de adobe-flash-plugin-installer-geval in softwarecenter
<dennetak> In de browser FireFox is de plugin alleen maar op non-het-een-of-ander te zetten, bij Chrome heb ik heb helemaal verwijderd. Het is al weer meer dan een maand geleden, ik weet de details niet meer.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Scot_> Goede middag
<Scot_> Ik heb 2 PC's , 1 met windows en een met Ubuntu 14.04
<Scot_> En ik wil met een hub deze 2 bedienen met een kabel
<Scot_> Nu heb ik een TP.Link hub gevonden die linux geschikt is. Heeft iemand ervaring met een TP.link hub en ubuntu??????
<lord4163> Scot_: Wat voor hub?
<lord4163> Scot_: KVM switch?
<SCHAAP137> TP.Link klinkt meer als netwerkapparatuur
<SCHAAP137> en aangezien hubs nauwelijks nog worden gemaakt, zal het wel een switch zijn
<SCHAAP137> overigens zijn alle ethernet switches "linux geschikt", dat hoeft niet op de doos te staan
<Scot_> Ben ik weer
<Scot_> Is geen switch maar een netwerk hub. Zoals ik om 13;42 heb gezegd.
<Scot_> De KVM heb ik al
<Scot_> Vanaf mijn internet kabel een splitsing maken naar 2 PC's
<lordievader> Een netwerk hub? Leven we in de jaren 90?
<lordievader> Of bedoel je iets anders dan ik voor ogen heb?
<OerHeks> een switch is een intelligente hub.
<wereldbol> goeie vooravond
<wereldbol> iemand daar ?
<wereldbol> fin... :)
<wereldbol> hoe krijg ik de tekst die in een functie staat in een betand ?
<wereldbol> maar enkel de tekst die in die functie staat
<wereldbol> voorbeeld: functienaam is standaard_taal
<wereldbol> daar staan de taal strings in
<wereldbol> 'k zou dat in een bestand willen schrijven als het bestand niet bestaat
<OerHeks> :-)
<wereldbol> if [ ! -f taalbestand]; then ... ?
<wereldbol> is dat mogelijk zonder overal echo voor te zetten en >> taalbestand erna ?
<wereldbol> iets in den aard van: export 'functienaam' 'bestand'
<wereldbol> ik blijf hier nog wel even zweven...
<wereldbol> hopelijk straks iemand die het antwoord weet :)
<wereldbol> of iemand die weet waar ik met mijn vraag terecht kan en mij kan doorverwijzen :)
<OerHeks> wereldbol, er is een functie, om alles wat je in terminal doet, te loggen >> script --append ~/<naam>.txt # zie http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2015/05/record-ubuntu-terminal-output-history.html
<OerHeks> daar staat wel "script --append /home/ubuntu/Documents/history.txt " maar dat is niet zo netjes
<wereldbol> als ik mijn log zou nakijken zou ik vergaan :)
<wereldbol> het is gewoon 1 functie die naar een bestand moet
<wereldbol> function standaardtaal {
<wereldbol> $langstring001="als er maar iets staat"
<wereldbol> }
<wereldbol> die $langstring regel zou naar een bestand moeten ( en alle regels die erbij staan ook )
<wereldbol> err
<wereldbol> die $ staat er niet in het begin ( typo )
<OerHeks> Geen idee, ik denk dat er een ervaren bash-prutser je vraag moet beantwoorden..
<wereldbol> ik heb wel veel ervaring in bash prutsen :)
<wereldbol> enig idee welk kanaal ik naartoe kan ?
<OerHeks> er is #bash, of je kan het in de engelse kanaal proberen, #ubuntu
<OerHeks> of hier blijven hangen, het is etenstijd ongeveer ..
<wereldbol> pech... de jaarlijkse 'de wereld is opgebruikt' dag is vandaag :)
<wereldbol>  geen eten meer tot einde van het jaar :)
<wereldbol> ik probeer #bash eerst en daarna #ubuntu
<wereldbol> bedankt alvast
<lordievader> wereldbol: Iets als: standaardtaal > /tmp/some.file?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-14
<swiebertje> Hallo goedemorgen
<swiebertje> ik heb lubuntu op mijn oude laptop geinstalleerd en werkt perfect
<swiebertje> maar nu krijg ik met geen mogelijkheid  mijn printer niet geinstalleerd
<swiebertje> het is een canon draadloos type MG4250
<swiebertje> wie kan mij hier mee helpen
<innocuous> swiebertje: google komt met dit: http://robert.penz.name/532/a-howto-for-using-a-canon-pixma-mg4250-under-ubuntu/ Misschien helpt het je
<swiebertje> oke bedankt
<BerryH> Goedemiddag. Wie kan mij helpen met een issue met een samba share? Ik heb een samba share aangemaakt op mijn ubuntu server die benaderbaar moet zijn voor een windows machine in hetzelfde netwerk. Op de windows machine zie ik de Ubuntu server en de gedeelde folder maar als ik moet inloggen dan krijg ik permission denied. De user die inlogt op de machine heeft een account op de server. Als ik met putty vanaf de windows machine naar de
<BerryH>  server ga dan werkt het. Maar de share dus niet... Iemand een idee?
<lord4163> BerryH: Je moet ook een samba gebruiker aan maken als ik het me goed herinner.
<BerryH> Hmmm, dat is zeker niet hetzelfde als de gebruiker toevoegen aan de sambashare groep?
<lord4163> BerryH: smbpasswd –a piet
<BerryH> lord4163: moet het domein bij valid users entry in smb.cnf staan?
<BerryH> lord4163: het is gelukt!
<BerryH> door smbpasswd -a piet
<lord4163> BerryH: Fantastisch :)
<BerryH> lord4163: thanks
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-15
<Frank_JJ> Avond, ubuntu newbie hier, laatst was er iemand die een commando had voor ubuntu om te zien wat een andere server/nas aan shares open had staan, weet iemand wat ik bedoel?
<Maikel> smbmount -L ?
<Maikel> smbtmount 1.3.3.7
<Frank_JJ> nee was iets anders, want smbtmount staat niet op mijn systeem, en het werkte de vorige keer wel
<Frank_JJ> maar bedankt voor de suggestie :)
<Maikel> ahh
<Maikel> smbclient
<Maikel> sorry, teveel pils
<Maikel> smbclient -L 1.3.3.7
<Frank_JJ> root@HTPC:/# smbclient -l 192.168.178.18 [2015/08/15 22:52:09,  0] ../lib/util/debug.c:597(reopen_logs_internal)   Unable to open new log file '192.168.178.18/log.smbclient': Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Frank_JJ> was hem ook niet
<Maikel> uppercase L
<Maikel> werkt hier als een tiet
<Frank_JJ> het werkt inderdaad, maar ziet er anders uit :D
<Maikel> daarna heb je zoiets als smbfs
<Maikel> maar ehh: google is your friend
<Maikel> dit is basic stuff
<Frank_JJ> ja heb google al geprobeerd
<Frank_JJ> ik ga even verder zoeken, thanks
<Maikel> 2https://www.debian-administration.org/article/165/Mounting_remote_filesystems_with_smbfs
<Maikel> http://www.linuxnix.com/2009/09/8-ways-to-mount-smbfs-samba-file-system-in-linux.html
<Frank_JJ> dank je, dat ga ik even doorlezen :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-16
<mandje_> waarom start het programma op npo.nl niet op? in verse FF op nieuwe install. de reclame vooraf doet het wel. zeker iets van een plugin nodig?
<trijntje> mandje_: silverlight waarschijnlijk, werkte het eerst wel? Ik gebruik pipelight daarvoor
<mandje_> vorige install werkte het wel ja. maar die was van 1,5 jaar terug. alweet vergeten wat ik toen moest doen om het werkend te krijgen. moonlight zegt me wel wat. pipelight checken.
<mandje_> ik ga gewoon even sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pipelight/stable doen. ik wel!
<mandje_> nou pipelight geinstalleerd. silverlight geactiveerd. maar uitzendingen van uitzending gemist willen toch niet starten. 'live' tv streamt wel.
<mandje_> als je chrome download als .deb file en met debi installeert krijg je dan wel automatisch updates voor chrome in de toekomst?
<mandje_> ja ik zie een chrome repo. zal ie wel toegevoegd hebben.
<mandje_> in chrome starten npo archief uitzendingen wel op.
<lordievader> Ja, chrome voegt automatisch de repo toe.
<robrol> hello how can i fix the problem that the videostream is slower than the sound on youtube  in ubuntu 15.04?
<Wobbo> Ik probeer een Mac magicmouse aan te passen. Nu is er een hoop te vinden over scrollin setting (/etc/modprobe.d/magicmouse.conf). Maar ik wil de cursor speed / pointer speed langzamer maken. De optie die ubuntu settings can niet laag genoeg. En ik wil alleen de instellingen van de Macmouse aanpassen en niet de "norgmale muis".
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-15
<meine> hoi
<meine> baco.ircword.nl
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-17
<gebruiker> welke desktop omgeving is sneller en vereist minder van de pc - unity, gnome of kde?
<Kebabfish> gebruiker: gnome en kde zullen erg dicht bij elkaar zitten
<Kebabfish> xfce is echter nog sneller, en heeft ook een best prettige werkomgeving. Overzichtelijker dan kde, klassieker dan gnome.
<Kebabfish> Maar persoonlijk werk ik graag met unity, vooral op de snellere pc's werkt het net zo vlot
<Maikel> i3 is nog sneller
<gebruiker> Kebabfish, ik heb een keer xfce geinsgtaleerd maar de fonts tijdens het browsen waren teleurstellend ivm unity desktop
<gebruiker> ik heb destijds nu.nl gehanteerd als test website
<Kebabfish> fonts zijn wel aan te passen, maar ik herken het wel bij de kale installaties
<gebruiker> gebruik nu windows 10 maar wil overstappen naar ubunut
<Kebabfish> gebruiker: wat voor apparaat heb je, en wat zoek je in een desktopomgeving?
<Kebabfish> Maikel: er zijn inderdaad opties genoeg :P
<Maikel> i3 is voor mij de beste wm wat je nodig hebt, als je veel in de terminal werkt
<gebruiker> Kebabfish,  intel celeron 2.6 ghz 64 bit met 3GB mem
<gebruiker> Kebabfish, ik hoop eigenlijk dat ik met ck kernel unity of gnome of kde soepel zou kunnen draaien
<gebruiker> even kijken wat i3 is
<gebruiker> i3 doet met denken aan ion
<Kebabfish> gebruiker: dat hangt ook wel van de videochipset af. Maar er is keuze genoeg dat zeker snel werkt.
<gebruiker> denk je dat unity op mijn systeem soepel kan draaien?  Gebruik een ATI Radeon HD 5450
<gebruiker> 1792 mb beschikbaar video geheugen Kebabfish
<Kebabfish> nou, ik denk dat dat met de open source driver al goed zal werken (gezien wat resultaten op google).
<Kebabfish> Ubuntu al eens geprobeerd vanaf een usb stick?
<gebruiker> Hmm, nee... interesant
<Kebabfish> Mocht het dan niet goed willen werken, dan kan je er van uit gaan dat het ook niet werkt met de gesloten driver van amd, gezien de leeftijd van de kaart. Dan is er altijd nog de keuze van kde, gnome, xfce, i3 etc.
<Kebabfish> Ik heb hier gekeken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<gebruiker> Cool. Nog een paar laatste vragen. Wat voor brwoser gebruiken jij/jullie voor flash games o.a miniclip o f youtube?
<Kebabfish> en daar staat de kaart als ondersteund tussen
<Kebabfish> firefox
<gebruiker> Goed ... heb je toevallig ook ervaring met ck of liquorix kernel ?  Heb daar wat over gelezen
<Kebabfish> nee, geen ervaring mee.
<Kebabfish> ik begrijp dat de liquorix vooral voor debian bedoelt is?
<gebruiker> Kebabfish, zelf heb ik tegenstrijdige verhalen gelezen. Op de website van liquorix staat dat het compatible is met ubuntu. Ik weet het zelf ook nog niet zeker
<Kebabfish> gebruiker: is er een reden om niet de standaard kernel te gebruiken?
<gebruiker> ook ben ik benieuwd naar de bestand system zoals reiser 4 en bfs
<gebruiker> Kebabfish, ik hoop op meer responsitiviteit omdat ik dacht dat mijn systeem te langzaam zou zijn en dit eventueel frustreredn zou zijn als ik ubuntu zou gebruiken. Door het elzen van forums ben ik er achter gekomen dat er varianten bestaan voor d desktop en dat er verschil kan zijn ...
<Kebabfish> gebruiker: ik denk dat er meer winst is als je bijvoorbeeld van unity naar i3 zou gaan
<gebruiker> Kebabfish, hmm goed punt ik zal nog wat meer onderzoek doen naar i3
<Kebabfish> wat dat betreft kan ik alleen maar zeggen: proberen! Als je geen data limit hebt, gewoon images downloaden en op een usb stick zetten :)
<gebruiker> goed idee!
<gebruiker> linux mint ziet er ook interesant uit en maakt het wat makkelijker voor als mijn vader de computer moet gebruiken :P
<Kebabfish> gewoon een dagje alles proberen, doe ik nog steeds regelmatig om wat op de hoogte te blijven
<exalt> Kan iemand mij helpen, ik wil mijn wine verwijderen maar `wine format c` werkt niet..
<Sling> apt-get --purge remove wine
<Sling> je kan niet *in* wine wine verwijderen
<JanC> de bestanden in je $HOME blijven dan wel nog staan
<exalt> -21:31- :          JanC : de bestanden in je $HOME blijven dan wel nog staan
<JanC> geen idee of WINE een commando heeft om die te verwijderen of zo...
<exalt> oeps
<Sling> volgens mij niet, maar die kun je op zich wel met de hand verwijderen als je dat echt wil
<JanC> als er een commando is moet je ze niet overal gaan zoeken  :)
<Sling> https://askubuntu.com/questions/15551/how-to-remove-wine-completely
<exalt> Haha daar staat geen geaccepteerd antwoord tussen Sling!
<Sling> dat betekent niet veel meer dan dat niemand een antwoord heeft gemarkeerd als 'geaccepteerd' :)
<Sling> wil niet zeggen dat ze nutteloos zijn
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-18
<user123> gebruikt iemand hier fglrx met 14.04.5?
<user123> schijnt niet te werken met apt, gebroken pakketten
<gebruiker> hallo
<gebruiker> heeft iemand hier ervaring met het tunen van de kernel zodat de desktop omgeving en apps beter draaien onder o.a druk
<trijntje_> gebruiker: wat is er precies mis?
<trijntje_> er zijn wel wat dingen die je kan proberen als ubuntu niet soepel draait, maar daarvoor moet je wel weten wat er precies traag is
<gebruiker> terwijl het apt-get upgrade process draaid word mijn browser ontzettend langzaam
<gebruiker> @ trijntje_
<trijntje_> heb je een oude pc? Het kan ook aan een ouder harddisk liggen
<trijntje_> hoeveel ram heb je bijvoorbeeld
<gebruiker> pc is uit 2010 redelijk oud
<gebruiker> 3gb
<trijntje_> dat is wel redelijk oud, je zou een van de lichtere varianten van ubuntu kunnen gebruiken
<gebruiker> unity draaid opzich soepel
<gebruiker> is er niet een andere oplossing - anders dan nieuw hardware aanschafffen?
<trijntje_> je zou naar swap gebruik kunnen kijken
<trijntje_> er is een pakket dat je kan installeren, zram-config, dat helpt om het RAM geheugen efficienter te gebruiken
<trijntje_> als de pc hard aan het swappen is hoor je de harddisk ratelen
<gebruiker> heb net wel aan de hand van een handleiding mijn swap aangepast in sysctl. Mijn swappiness van 60 naar 10
<trijntje_> ik weet niet of dat handig is, volgens mij staat swappiness standaard best goed. zram-config werkt dan beter
<gebruiker> brb
<JanC> swappiness verlagen is niet erg nuttig als je te weinig RAM hebt
<JanC> en wat wordt bedoeld met "browser wordt langzaam"...
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-19
<dommel> peugeot306
<dommel> grrr
<dommel> hoi hoi
<dommel> iemand uit de buurt van oss in de room ??????
<dommel> ik zit met een probleem
<dommel> iemadn die helpen kan
<dommel> met een brother printer en scanner in een
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-20
<JurgenM12> Hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-21
<jorrit> goede middag, ik heb een probleempje na de laatste grootte update, het verhaal is als volgt: heb een toshiba laptop, update gehaald nu werkt de lan niet meer wifi kan in niet proberen aan gezien ik daar geen bereik heb. ik dacht installeer wel opnieuw aangezien ik toch wou upgraden naar een ssd maar probleem blijft :S  iemand zin om me te helpen op deze regenachtige zondag :P
<jorrit> hallo, iemand zin om mij te helpen met het volgende probleem: na laatste grootte update werkt mijn ethernet niet meer. inmiddels een nieuwe installatie gedaan maar probleem blijft na dat ik updates haal... alvast bedankt.
<jorrit> iemand? wil niet vervelend overkomen ofzo hoor.....
<MichaelTiebesl> hoi, ik log net in
<jorrit> oo moet ik ff herhaalen
<jorrit> hallo, iemand zin om mij te helpen met het volgende probleem: na laatste grootte update werkt mijn ethernet niet meer. inmiddels een nieuwe installatie gedaan maar probleem blijft na dat ik updates haal... alvast bedankt.
<MichaelTiebesl> maar je hebt wel verbinding?
<MichaelTiebesl> of werkt het helemaal niet?
<MichaelTiebesl> of ben je verbonden met de verkeerde server?
<jorrit> ben niet heel bekwaam... maar volgens mij wel. andere pc aan de zelfde kebel lukt wel dus licht echt aan die pc
<MichaelTiebesl> wacht ik zoek effe een link voor je
<jorrit> top
<MichaelTiebesl> als je software en updates opent wat krijg je dan?
<jorrit> fail
<jorrit> geen internet
<MichaelTiebesl> http://funkyimg.com/view/2fFSd
<jorrit> eens ff kijken
<jorrit> is het zelfde bij  mij
<JanC> jorrit: wordt je netwerkkaart niet herkend, of wat is het probleem?
<jorrit> geen idee hoe controleer ik dat het snel
<jorrit> st
<JanC> normaal is er een netwerk-pictogram rechtsboven ergens, zie je dat?
<jorrit> ja
<jorrit> hij heeft het ook gewoon gedaan
<JanC> je hebt een optie "netwerkinformatie" o.i.d. in dat menu
<jorrit> ja heb ik
<JanC> toont dat een bedraade (wired) verbinding, met een IP-adres, default route, DNS, etc.?
<jorrit> ja
<JanC> een correct IP-adres voor je LAN?
<jorrit> overal staat een code zegmaar achter
<JanC> oh, en wat is de naam van de interface?
<JanC> staat normaal tussen hakjes na Interface: Ethernet
<jorrit> emp3s0
<JanC> okee, heb je een firewall of zo?
<jorrit> op die pc verder niets
<jorrit> heb zelf gewoon zoon kpn box
<jorrit> is een verse instalatie
<jorrit> is dat voldoende informatie?
<JanC> kan je pingen naar het adres van de "default route" en dat van de DNS?
<MichaelTiebesl> JanC:misschien zijn firewall is verkeerd ingesteld
<JanC> niet op een nieuwe installatie
<jorrit> uhmm het probleem kwan na een update
<jorrit> en hoe doe ik dat ....
<JanC> maar nu is het een nieuwe installatie, toch?
<jorrit> nieuwe instalatie
<jorrit> updaters gehaald
<jorrit> en nu werkt het niet meer
<JanC> je bedoelt dat het net na de nieuwe installatie wel werkte?
<MichaelTiebesl> dus nieuw installatie en daarna gelijk een update gedaan? of proberen te updaten?
<jorrit> ja ik kon updates halen dus moet haast wel
<jorrit> nee updates gedaan
<JanC> en je kan ook niet surfen en zo op die laptop?
<jorrit> nee nu helemaal niets meer wat internet nodig heeft
<JanC> en voor die updates?
<jorrit> niet ge probeert maar ik kon wel updates binnen halen dus denk van wel
<jorrit> oo wacht wel ge probeert idd werkte gewoon
<JanC> wat zijn het IP-adres, de default route, en het IP van de DNS?
<jorrit> zijn het zelfde
<jorrit> 192.168.2.254
<JanC> default route en DNS zijn ook 192.168.2.254 ?
<jorrit> jup
<jorrit> oo wacht gewoone ip is wel anders
<jorrit> 192.168.2.2
<jorrit> maar idd die 2 zijn het zelfde
<JanC> wat gebeurt er als je in een terminal "ping 192.168.2.254" (zonder de aanhalingstekens) uitvooert?
<jorrit> zal ik ff doen
<JanC> zorg dat de nummers exact juist zijn!  :)
<jorrit> nummers ge kopieerd
<jorrit> de hele tijd het zelfde zinnetje
<jorrit> en dan tellen ze op
<jorrit> en de tijd varieerd een beetje
<JanC> iets in de aard van "64 bytes from 192.168.2.254: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=1.27 ms" ?
<jorrit> ja dat je
<jorrit> ja exact het zelfde seq teld op en die tijd varieerd
<JanC> welk antwoord krijg je van "dig example.com"
<jorrit> waar moet ik dat doen brouwser
<jorrit> ?
<JanC> in terminal ook
<jorrit> wat wil je weeten ga het niet allemaal overtypen als je het niet erg vind
<JanC> onder "ANSWER SECTION" zou er iets als "example.com.            86214   IN      A       93.184.216.34" moeten staan
<jorrit> diw nummers staat er niet!
<jorrit> example.com.              IN      A
<jorrit> staat er
<JanC> onder "QUESTION SECTION" of onder "ANSWER SECTION" ?
<jorrit> QUESTION SECTION
<jorrit> staat dat
<JanC> en onderaan, welk IP-adres staat er na "SERVER:" ?
<jorrit> 127.0.1.1#53(127.0.1.1)
<JanC> wat met "dig @192.168.2.254 example.com" ?
<jorrit> staat er niet bij
<JanC> ik bedoel, wat als je dat uitvoert in de terminal
<jorrit> oke dat word heel wat over typen
<jorrit> wacht heb je ook een plek waar id fotos kan uploaden
<jorrit> maak ik wel ff een foto dit is geen doen anders
<JanC> als je geen internet hebt op die machine is dat misschien niet zo handig
<MichaelTiebesl> geen internet toch voor uploaden??
<JanC> tenzij je echte foto's bedoelt  :)
<jorrit> heb een telefoon XD
<jorrit> echte fotos dus
<JanC> ja, ik dacht eerst aan screenshots  :)
<jorrit> ja dat word moeilijk
<jorrit> heb je een email adress
<jorrit> ?
<JanC> kan je het niet gewoon ergens on-line zetten?
<jorrit> geen idee zo...
<jorrit> zal ff kijken
<jorrit> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8b6ei8xv52rfokm/AAB0SAmrgOpNldG9KAIrB46ga?dl=0
<jorrit> hier moet je wat mee kunnen
<JanC> jorrit: maar nu met die @192.168.2.254 ertussen?
<jorrit> weer een foto?
<JanC> foto is okee
<jorrit> zelfde link
<jorrit> staat er 1
<JanC> okay, so then it works correct
<JanC> sorry, was bezig in een Engels kanaal ook  :)
<jorrit> oke......
<jorrit> geen probleem
<jorrit> snap het alle bij even goed :P
<jorrit> en nu?
<JanC> het probleem is dus met de locale DNS-server/cache op je systeem blijkbaar
<jorrit> oke.......
<jorrit> haha zegt mij minder veel
<jorrit>  ik weet wel dat mijn synesringen van mn versnellingsbak van mijn mercedes 190 er uit liggen en hoe ik ze moet vervangen
<jorrit> maar daar heb je niets aan ;)
<JanC> wat gebeurt er als je in het menu van de netwerkindicator het netwerk uitschakelt en weer inschakelt?
<JanC> en daarna probeert of internet werkt
<jorrit> uhmm waar vind ik dat
<JanC> als je op het netwerk-pictogram klikt zou daar een optie moeten zijn om het netwerk aan/uit te schaken, en een andere optie om de bedrade connectie te verbreken/verbinden
<jorrit> oo haha
<jorrit> gedaan verandert niets
<jorrit> heb je nog ideen?
<JanC> ik probeer te bedenken wat er precies fout kan gaan  :)
<jorrit> ah oke
<jorrit> kan het ook een driver dingetje zijn oid aangezien het na een update kwam.....
<JanC> nee, je netwerk werkt
<jorrit> hm oke
<JanC> wat niet werkt is het vertalen van domeinnamen zoals example.com of google.nl naar een IP-adres
<JanC> dat is wat "DNS" doet
<jorrit> of ik moet het het os opnieuw instaleren en geen updates doen maar wil wel dat het allemaal een beetje vielig is.
<JanC> kan je de uitvoer van "journalctl /usr/sbin/dnsmasq" ook online zetten?
<jorrit> hoe doe ik dat
<JanC> foto is okee?
<jorrit> snap ik maar als ik dit intyp bestaat het niet....
<JanC> oh
<JanC> welke versie van Ubuntu is dat?
<jorrit> 16.nogwat
<jorrit> of de nieuwste die je kan downloaden
<JanC> hm, vreemd
<jorrit> maar nog ideen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-19
<maxime__> hallo, ik heb een probleem met mijn linux installatie, is er hier iemand aan wie ik hulp kan vragen?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-20
<openeye86> goede avond!
<openeye86> nog iemand wakker?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-08-17
<Mustangman1966> Heeft iemand enig idee, wanneer Thunderbird 60 in de standaard packages van Ubuntu 18.04 komt?
<SimonNL> wilde gok. als het er aan toe is.
<Mustangman1966> Haha, wie gokt er nog meer? ;)
<SimonNL> 52.9 zie ik bij mij je maakte dus een grapje zeker
<Mustangman1966> Nee, 60 is al uitgerold voor Windows en is te downloaden via de eigen website, maar er staat niet bij wanneer deze in de Ubuntu repo's komt.
<Mustangman1966> Heeft iemand enig idee, wanneer Thunderbird 60 in de standaard packages van Ubuntu 18.04 komt?
<josspyker> geen idee, maar je kan het zelf downloaden als je wilt
<josspyker> https://www.thunderbird.net/en-US/thunderbird/all/
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-11
<www2> he all ik heb een raar probleem als ik undo key combo doet <L_ctrl>+z registreert ubuntu als <L_ctrl>+<L_super/L_widnows>+z hoe can ik fix deze probleem
<www2> om weer trug te gaan naar de normaale situation <L_ctrl>+z word weer gezien als <L_ctrl>+z
<JanC> www2: Super/Windows-toets eens indrukken & weer lossen, en kijk of het dan nog zo is?
<www2> NOP ik heb hem een paarkeer gerestart
<JanC> en het blijft zo?
<www2> ja :(
<JanC> al geprobeerd met een ander toetsenbord ook?
<JanC> of hetzelfde toetsenbord op een andere computer
<JanC> (geen idee of dat een desktop of laptop is)
<www2> iedergeval zit in de keyboard seting
<www2> andere keyboad werk gezoon
<www2> *gewoon
<www2> *gewoon
<JanC> dan lijkt het me een hardware-probleem met het toetsenbord?
<JanC> als dat toetsenbord herprogrammeerbaar is (zoals sommige gaming-toetsenborden) moet je daar misschien eens naar kijken
<www2> het is een laptop keyboad met een windows key en die zit aan de andere kant
<JanC> dat "slechte" toetsenbord eens proberen reinigen anders
<www2> ik heb me settings ge reset ik start x opniew op
<JanC> ik denk niet dat dat een software-instelling is als het met een andere tobo wel werkt...
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-13
<coconut> oerheks, ik wil een lijst met streaming filmpjes downloaden met youtube-dl. Kun jij een voorstel doen hoe ik dat in een shell script schrijf? Ik heb youtube-dl al geinstalleerd.
<coconut> Welke bash elementen moet ik aan denken?
<coconut> Als je geen zin in hebt, is ok.
<oerheks> youtube-dl -a ~/list.txt
<oerheks> -a append
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/334081/downloading-multiple-files-with-youtube-dl
<coconut> oerheks, ok, maar wilde juist en script maken
<coconut> *een
<oerheks> dus gewoon de lijst vullen met www.youtube.com/watch?v=blablabla
<oerheks> geen bash o.i.d.
<coconut> nee is ook wel gemakkelijk
<oerheks> ik merkte dat het uitzoeken van film/kwaliteit veel tijd kost, dan laat ik gewoon een download lopen
<oerheks> oh, dit is een mooie > https://www.reddit.com/r/youtubedl/comments/bmi9c6/is_there_any_way_to_download_a_list_of_videos_in/
<oerheks> youtube-dl -i -f best -a list.txt -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s"
<oerheks> dan gooi je gewoon de url in de list, hij zoekt de bete
<oerheks> of deze gui >>> https://github.com/MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-gui
<coconut> hmm hmm, moet ik even kijken of die dienst ook laat selecteren op kwaliteit vanuit youtube-dl
<oerheks> ja, zie het vorbeeld
<oerheks> mp4 m4a ..
<coconut> hmm, zal eerst mijn bookmarks vanuit iphone/firefox op me laptop proberen te zetten
<coconut> geen idee of dat kan onder ubuntu-mate trouwens
<oerheks> exporteer bookmarks, op een pastebin
<coconut> oerheks, enig app om bookmarks naar ubuntu te krijgen? Ik kan mounten, maar kan dan alleen jpg en filmpjes overzetten.
<SCHAPiE> Firefox Sync?
<coconut> SCHAPiE, is dat een firefox plugin?
<SCHAPiE> coconut› Nee, een ingebouwde functionaliteit van Firefox sinds enkele versies. Je kunt een account aanmaken en daar dingen in opslaan, o.a. bookmarks.
<SCHAPiE> En dan die account gebruiken in je Firefox op meerdere devices, zodat je daar dan dezelfde bookmarks (en andere dingen eventueel) tot je beschikking hebt.
<coconut> ah dat klinkt prettig!
<SCHAPiE> Ik gebruik het zelf voor het synchroniseren van browsergeschiedenis en bookmarks. Niet voor wachtwoorden, niet voor geopende tabbladen. Maar dat zou wel kunnen.
<SCHAPiE> Al heb ik mijn twijfels bij of dingen wel écht veilig opgeslagen worden. Dus dan wil je je wachtwoorden daar niet in hebben staan. Maar mijn bookmarks mag Firefox wel kennen.
<coconut> SCHAPiE, wat kost firefox sync?
<SCHAPiE> En de browsergeschiedenis waarvan ik niet wil dat die opgeslagen wordt, doe ik in privé-tabbladen ;)
<SCHAPiE> coconut› Niets, gratis.
<coconut> is wel gemakkelijk weer uit te schakelen dan?
<SCHAPiE> Ja hoor, gewoon via de voorkeuren.
<SCHAPiE> https://support.mozilla.org/nl/products/firefox/sync
<coconut> ga ik dat morgen proberen... thnx.
<SCHAPiE> Het bestaat al vanaf versie 58 geloof ik, we zitten nu op 79?
<coconut> zoiets idd
<SCHAPiE> Alsjeblieft coconut .
<coconut> :)
<SCHAPiE> En wees je bewust over wat je inschakelt om te synchroniseren. Dat kun je aan- en uitvinken bij het instellen ervan.
<SCHAPiE> En ook in het betreffende voorkeuren-subpaneel binnen Firefox.
<coconut> klinkt goed
<coconut> tot later
<JanC> mijn ervaring met Firefox Sync en andere gelijkaardige diensten is dat vroeg of laat je browser onbruikbaar wordt  :)
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-14
<SCHAPiE> Ah, ik heb er nog nooit 1 issue mee gehad JanC
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-16
<coconut> Meer mensen hier met een vpn van privateinternetaccess.com?
<Cugel3> Ik niet.
<coconut> Ik heb de laatste dagen echt vaak dat nl.privateinternetaccess.com offline gaat.
<coconut> Super irritant
<Cugel3> Ik denk dat je daarvoor bij PIA moet zijn.
<coconut> Cugel3, ja weet ik :)
